#lubuntu 2010-12-20
<Newk> hi, how come that i cannot type into 'quick search' in synaptic ?
<stlsaint> Newk: i too have wondered about this with the new releases of synaptic (default setting)
<Newk> ubuntu 10.04
<JoeMaverickSett> Newk: i think you have to install apt-xapina-dev
<JoeMaverickSett> apt-xapian-dev
<Newk> i go try :p
<JoeMaverickSett> Newk: if it doesn't try installing either of these; libept1 or libept-dev
<Newk> ok, thanks!
<stlsaint> brb folks
<Newk> JoeMaverickSett: there is no apt-xapian-dev but an apt-xapian-index.... and there is libept0 not libept1 ...those and libept-dev didn't do the trick
<JoeMaverickSett> Newk: strange though, it got it last time, with those. :|
<Newk> oh wait..
<Newk> there is "rebuilding search index" written above the type field now
<Newk> so i guess it might work in a bit
<JoeMaverickSett> Newk: close the synaptic and open again.
<Newk> still rebuilding.. i guess it's slow because the computer is compiling aswell
<Newk> ah its there! thank you very much Joe!
<JoeMaverickSett> Newk: no problem. :)
<frankcox777> howdy
<frankcox777> howdy mikilivil
<panoramarts> When I boot linux I want to directly go to Lubuntu by avoiding login screen
<panoramarts> Is there a way to do that in Lubuntu?
<bioterror> you mean you dont want to see that grub count down?
<panoramarts> not the grub passed grub
<panoramarts> LXDE login screen
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> you want AUTO LOGIN
<panoramarts> yes
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472113
<bioterror> try that one
<panoramarts> thanks
<panoramarts> Is there a way to disable keyring request, it pops up anytime systems connects to wireless
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> available to all users
<panoramarts> I have disabled entities in desktop session, it still pops
<bioterror> edit the connection from the wlan settings
<bioterror> and add a tap for the available to all users
<panoramarts> other than getting help via IRC, is there any official forum, or documentation for Lubuntu?
<bioterror> lubuntu mailing list
<bioterror> you can join it from launchpad
<panoramarts> If supposedly I am installing Lubuntu do I have control over what applications it installs. I am asking because I remove certain application that are from default. Or is there any minimal system with no games just enough to have woress connection to install programds
<panoramarts> wireless ^
<Yorvyk> panoramarts, have a look round https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ it documents a variety of install options
<panoramarts> thanks
<panoramarts> with Minimal Ubuntu install does it have wireless support?
<bioterror> cant really remember
<bioterror> if there's a iwconfig
<panoramarts> A couple of notes on the minimal installation:  You need an ethernet connection .... so its wired connection
<bioterror> kinda stupid
<bioterror> as arch linux comes with iwconfig if I remember right
<bioterror> or atleast, Ican choose it from the installation cd
<panoramarts> bioterror I haven't tried arch, in ur experience how would you compare lubuntu and arch in terms of speed
<panoramarts> I am currently typing on Lubuntu
<bioterror> I dont see no difference
<bioterror> tbqh
<bioterror> but arch doesnt have stupid builtins like plymouth and pulseaudio
<avelldiroll> Hi there, i am using lubuntu 10.10, and i would like to have a transparent urxvt without running compiz. I have a solution using xcompmgr+transset-df but that also make the titlebar and window decorations transparent ... i would really like to see a support for urxvt ARGB background settings under lxde/openbox. Does anybody have any chance with that ?
<bioterror> I'm using urxvt but I like my background black as I dont any background pictures to annoy me by making text look not-that-good
<avelldiroll> bioterror: i do like being able to see if there is some activity on a "tail -f" in the background while coding with vim on the foreground (i have no desktop background)
<NativeAngels> hello
<Yorvyk> Hi NativeAngels
<NativeAngels> do you know anything about setting pcmcia cards up
<Yorvyk> NativeAngels, not really but I can try to help
<craigbass1976> I can't figure out how to add desktops to the desktop pager, nor can I figure out how to get firefox (instead of epiphany I guess) to have an icon on the "task bar".
<craigbass1976> This seems dumb, but I'm stuck...
<avelldiroll> NativeAngels: that depends on the model and type of the card ...
<NativeAngels> i did try a belkin f507010
<NativeAngels> i did try a belkin f5D7010
<NativeAngels> but no luck
<szczur> craigbass1976, run LXDE menu -> Preferences -> Openbox Configuration Manager
<avelldiroll> NativeAngels: i quick search indicate that you might need ndiswrapper to use these cards
<NativeAngels> i have
<szczur> craigbass1976, on the Desktops tab you can set the number of the desktops and assign different names if you want
<NativeAngels> and i have tried different drivers
<craigbass1976> szczur, thanks.  Now how do I add and remove app launchers to the task bar, or is that not possible?
<szczur> as for quickstart menu, rightclick on the bar and you can edit preferrences
<szczur> don know how it is called since i don't use lxpanel right now
<szczur> gimme 5 sec
<craigbass1976> szczur, Aha!  I think I found it...
<szczur> Rightclick on that bar and you will have application launchbar settings on the top of the menu
<craigbass1976> szczur, got it.  I was missing a step when reading on the ubuntu forums
<szczur> ^^
<craigbass1976> szczur, wow, using lxde and this box is still sluggish
<szczur> heh, on what PC you're trying to run Lubuntu?
<szczur> i successfully ran it on Celeron 333 MHz/256 MB SD-RAM/4GB HDD
<craigbass1976> szczur, oh, it runs, but the GUI is slow.  Tbird and firefox are both as slow running as when I was using GNOME.  I'm also running it as a dev box (LAMP) but don't know as that would be slowing it down too much if nobody is accessing it
<szczur> craigbass1976, you can use midori as web browser
<szczur> much lighter
<Yorvyk> NativeAngels, Have youu identified the chipset on that card
<craigbass1976> szczur, is there a built in ftp client? makes it easier to work having fireftp
<NativeAngels> yes
<szczur> craigbass1976, i think pcmanfm is capable of connecting to FTP servers
<Yorvyk> NativeAngels, what is it
<NativeAngels> hmm i have its a realtek
<GaryD> hey all...
<szczur> craigbass1976, yest it is possible to connect to ftp with PCManFM
<NativeAngels> ok i have driver present,and hardware present now
<szczur> just type in address bar ftp://username@server
<NativeAngels> but when i do iwconfig i get no wireless extensions
<GaryD> i just converted an avi movie fie to iso with devede. the iso has a loud beep in it about every second or so. this never happened before on ubuntu...but on lubuntu...also, brasero will not work and i don't want xfce4
<GaryD> brasero gives me segmentation faults.
<szczur> GaryD, you can have xfburn without need of having the whole XFCE4.
<GaryD> xfburn has all those xfce4 dependencies.
<szczur> at least i know it doesn't happen only for me :)
<GaryD> however...the problem isn't with brasro really because i can burn the disk with a command. i need to be able to create the iso without it beeping.
<Yorvyk> NativeAngels, is it listed when you run lspci | less
<NativeAngels> it says eithernet controller: Realtek
<NativeAngels> etc
<NativeAngels> if that means anything to you Yorvyk
<GaryD> is there a way to convert an avi file to iso in the terminal?
<Yorvyk> NativeAngels,  Yes thats the wired connection.
<Yorvyk> NativeAngels,  Sorry I have to pop out for a while.
<Yorvyk> NativeAngels, Have a look here and see if you can ID your card https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBelkin#PCMCIA
<bioterror> ive had few pcmcia wlans
<bioterror> they all sucked on linux
<NativeAngels> did you get any to work bioterror
<leszek> hi
<mark76> Hey nothingspecial
<mark76> Got snow?
<mark76> So who's got snow?
<mark76> Whoops wrong one
<stlsaint> not texas
<mark76> Lemme confirm that
<stlsaint> or at least not killeen
<craigbass1976> am I better off with xbindkeys or editing my .config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml file to assign shortcuts?
<stlsaint> craigbass1976: you looking for longterm settings?
<craigbass1976> stlsaint, yes
<craigbass1976> really the only one I don't have is a terminal.  The dekstop switching is the same as with other desktops, so those don't matter
<stlsaint> meh, not sure if it "truly" make a big difference but i would go with the keys over the config file
<craigbass1976> I'm going to try the config file.  I gues I have to log out to see if it worked...
<stlsaint> HEY
<stlsaint> phillw: i got a bone to pick with you
<stlsaint> just had my first issue with lubuntu
<stlsaint> my lower panel just up and disappeared on me and i had to hard kill my system, i am not a very happy camper right now :|
<stlsaint> brb
<GaryD> is there a good video converter for lubuntu? one that converts any video format to a burnable iso.
<GaryD> no one has a thought on this?
<GaryD> omg
<GaryD> so quiet
<mark76> I don't really do any video converting
<mark76> Have you tried the Synaptic?
<GaryD> looked...but not sure what to use on lubuntu
<mark76> Anything you like
<mark76> There is no official Lubuntu video convertor
<mark76> verter
<GaryD> devede doesn't work right. it adds a loud beep every second or so to the iso.
<amanda__> 10.10 is the latest version, but I'm reading the lubuntu website and it says 10.04 isn't LTS like ubuntu.  Does that mean it doesn't matter whether or not I get 10.10 or 10.4?
#lubuntu 2010-12-21
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> im still struglin and idk how i can make it i wanna call a scipt from anywhere
<tman_> im trying to install a rhythumbox.gz package on lubuntu but when i run make it returns make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. what im i missing?
<avelldiroll> tman_: is there a reason why you don't want to install rhythmbox from the repositories ?
<tman_> well thats the problem. that version doesnt detect my ipod shuffle no matter what i do.
<avelldiroll> i guess that rhythmbox is strongly interfaced with the gnome desktop and need nautilus/gvfs to "mount" the ipod
<tman_> even in ubuntu 10.04 it doesnt work. its frustrating.
<tman_> i can mount it ok but it doesnt load it into the program.
<avelldiroll> ipod ... proprietary/bloated interface ... nothing new here
<tman_> ah ok.
<tman_> but for now all i can get it to work in is crunchbang 9.04
<tman_> and the rhythumbox version from that distro is what im trying to install.
<Yorvyk> o/
<Yorvyk> My System Tray hath disappeared from the panel although it is listed in Panel Applets.
<mark76> Verily that is most perplexing
<mark76> Did it mentioneth anything about another systray running sirrah?
<Yorvyk> No
<mark76> Have you tried adding it to the panel again?
<Yorvyk> Yep
<mark76> Hmm
<mark76> Refreshed the panel?
<Yorvyk> Yep
<mark76> Turned the power off and then on again after a few seconds?
<mark76> No... wiat...
<mark76> wait
<mark76> That's something else
<Yorvyk> Tried that anyway - didn’t work :D
<mark76> Do you have any other docks or panels running?
<Yorvyk> Just the one
<mark76> What was running in it?
<Yorvyk> Hmm
<Yorvyk> I just opened Panels settings for the upteenth time and it has reappeared
<mark76> Weird
<Yorvyk> It must have known it was been talked about :D
<mark76> XD
<mark76> I'm going to check up on the new features in BitlBee
<Yorvyk> I was fiddling with this all evening yesterday
<mark76> The systray plugin?
<mark76> BRB
<phillw> Yorvyk: that is well wierd.....
<Yorvyk> What is even weirder is the fact that it has disappeared again while I wasn’t looking :/
<Yorvyk> \o/ after muttering the requisite number of curses and oaths it would appear some thing in alarm-clock-applet may be to blame for the magic system tray vanishing trick.
<bioterror> :o
<bioterror> does it wake you up?
<bioterror> 4am your computer plays sweet and soft music
<Yorvyk> :)
<Yorvyk> Thankfully not - the System tray just disappears and reappears at random.
<bioterror> like sepultura :D
<bioterror> is that alarm software a lxde or xfce4?
<mark76> Gnome?
<Yorvyk> GTK
<pip_> Odd question: anyone had a problem doing a natty install on machines with gigabyte motherboards?
<pip_> Live CD that is, not mini.iso
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> im pcmanfm i tried to make thumbnail appeas so iwent to edit->pefeence and rised that value to make em but icant see all of the files thumbnailed only few any idea how ican make this work ?
<bioterror> what files you dont see
<kosaidpo> im tlkin abt the pdf files i only get some thumbnailed but not others
<bioterror> I get pictures
<bioterror> nothing else
<kosaidpo> bioterror: what abt pdf files ?
<bioterror> only a pdf logo
<kosaidpo> bioterror: ohh i see
<kosaidpo> but i guess that wht u want i mean u satified tho
<kosaidpo> any workaround guys uhn ?? i wud be thankfull
<Yorvyk> kosaidpo, PDF’s don’t show as thumbnails, I think it would take too much CPU power.
<kosaidpo> Yorvyk: ohh okies i see cus i already get some to be shown but not all and its jst  nother png file tho why takin much cpu ?
<Yorvyk> kosaidpo, you may have adjust the max size in pcmanfm preferences
<kosaidpo> Yorvyk: i did rised it  but it seems theres a limit
<caro> hello
<kosaidpo> hello
<caro> just installed lubuntu ok
<Yorvyk> kosaidpo, I’ve had a try with various picture files and the only one I had trouble with was an animated GIF.
<kosaidpo> caro CONRAT
<caro> :-)
<caro> Im new to linux aswell
<caro> is there a main documentation site somewhere ?
<caro> for lubuntu ?
<kosaidpo> Yorvyk: uhm yeh but im interested only in pdf type tho
<kosaidpo> lubuntu.net caro
<kosaidpo> caro:  here u ll find a nice bucn of guys will always try to help u
<kosaidpo> i experienced that many time : D
<caro> ok fine thanks a lot
<Yorvyk> kosaidpo, I misunderstood as you mentioned png.  There is no mechanism in pcmanfm to display PDF’s as thumbnails.
<kosaidpo> caro: yw
<kosaidpo> Yorvyk: ohh wel i did get some pdf file thumbnailed
<kosaidpo> Yorvyk: i meant those thumb are a png file or images in general
<Yorvyk> kosaidpo,  not sure how you got a PDF to show as a thumb nail
<kosaidpo> hang on ill screenshot okies i jst went to edit-preference then in display onglet i rised that size and ticked those last checkbox
<kosaidpo> guys how can i remove myslef from a group ??
<Yorvyk> kosaidpo,  Preferences > Users and Groups
<kosaidpo> i did it but some files i still see in em through property that they belong to that group and im the owner
<kosaidpo> so i guess i need to change the files not me i tied chown but it didnt work aparently
<kosaidpo> Yorvyk: btw iwud like to kno it in cmmd line
<Yorvyk> kosaidpo, you can change ownership through properties.  I avoid doing it through CLI as it’s rather easy to mess up.
<bioterror> still no bugfix for the lxappearance
<bioterror> I've got no problems with i686 but this AMD64 is really buggy
#lubuntu 2010-12-22
<UBuxuBU> i am downloading lubuntu for the 1st time from the website. i have never used it or onstalled it. it is going into one of my clients manines. is there anything i need to know? i have been using ubuntu along side windows for awhile now.
<UBuxuBU> installed*
<UBuxuBU> machines*
<UBuxuBU> dou recommend 1010 or 1004
<UBuxuBU> oh well thanks anyway...here goes 10.10
<phillw> bug #1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
 * phillw you got to love them bots :D
<bioterror> well, opensource still lacks something like Exchange and that's the best solution in corporate world
<bioterror> and we cant talk about evolution and outlook on same day
<aktomariel_2012> Hi! I ma from Kiev, Ukraine
<aktomariel_2012> I want install lubuntu on 8 gb USB stuck for use with Sony Vaio VGN p530N is 8gb enough for normal system & I wan istalk minimum then instal sime extra soft for network
<aktomariel_2012> anybady alive *
<aktomariel_2012> ?
<manfredrasta> hi all
<bioterror> hi
<manfredrasta> i need help, where is the update manager in my lubuntu 10.04?
<bioterror> I think synaptic
<bioterror> that's the tool
<bioterror> but ofcourse you can say in terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<bioterror> without ""
<manfredrasta> synaptics is the package manager. Is the same thing?
<manfredrasta> I mean with the interface
<manfredrasta> hi?
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9016857&postcount=3
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/KeepLubuntuUptoDate
<manfredrasta> thanks
<manfredrasta> will i install lubuntu 10.10 doing that?
<bioterror> nope
<manfredrasta> ok
<manfredrasta> the thing is that I want to do that
<manfredrasta> :)
<manfredrasta> dont need update manager ?
<friTTe|> think you should do a dist upgrade
<manfredrasta> yes
<friTTe|> you on 10.04 now?
<manfredrasta> yes
<manfredrasta> and want 10.10
<bioterror> manfredrasta, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<manfredrasta> ok
<friTTe|> ;)
<manfredrasta> should i make a backup first?
<bioterror> tjena friTTe|
<friTTe|> tjena
<friTTe|> manfredrasta,  backup is always good
<manfredrasta> friTTe|, and how do i do a backup? Me noob
<friTTe|> hmm well, i only backup when doing reinstallations, save the important stuff to an external or something like that
<friTTe|> like documents and such
<friTTe|> but there are several diferent pure backup programs but ive never used the
<friTTe|> *them
<manfredrasta> ok
<manfredrasta> the thing is that to make lubuntu working good in my laptop i needed to change the Xorg
<friTTe|> i always try to kjeep stuff i wanna have on another hdd or partition
<bioterror> cp -Rv /home/username /media/Backup
<bioterror> that's how I did it last night
<friTTe|> nice
<bioterror> so fritte
<bioterror> what have you been upto lately, havent seen you for a while
<bioterror> we could even use a sentence "we've been missing you" :D
<friTTe|> hehe
<friTTe|> well studying
<friTTe|> and im about to move to another city now in january
<bioterror> where are you going to move? GOTHborg?
<bioterror> it would be awesome to live in a city called GOTHborg
<friTTe|> and took the step over to Debian based stuff, so Debian Sid Xfce and Crunchbang is my addicions
<friTTe|> gothenburg
<friTTe|> göteborg
<friTTe|> haha
<bioterror> götis as we call it
<bioterror> :D
<friTTe|> yeah, well my city is called Karlskoga, near Örebro
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> skog :D
<friTTe|> 11mil from here, about 1 hour drive
<bioterror> you and your mil
<friTTe|> yeah
<bioterror> 11mil = 110km
<friTTe|> yes
<friTTe|> so lifes rolling on finally, start a brand new life
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> you're high on a life
<friTTe|> sort of
<friTTe|> but i need that, been down for a long time and medicated =)
<friTTe|> my turn now
<bioterror> friTTe|, well, nice to hear
<friTTe|> yeah
<phillw> hiyas friTTe|:)
<friTTe|> \o
<phillw> friTTe|: pop onto #lubuntu-offtopic :)
<cobra-the-joker> hey guys ... can i work with lubuntu on 512 MB ?
<phillw> cobra-the-joker: most certainly can :)
<cobra-the-joker> nice then
<phillw> 128MB is about the minimum
<cobra-the-joker> wow ... thats amazing
<cobra-the-joker> what about the cpu ?
<phillw> cobra-the-joker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System%20requirements
<Yorvyk> cobra-the-joker, if you’ve got ½ gig of RAM anything over 200MHz should be OK
<Yorvyk> Hi phillw
<phillw> hiyas Yorvyk
<Yorvyk> phillw, just seen the email to the list about proof reading the wiki
<phillw> cobra-the-joker: it was a decision by the linux kernel team to drop the older processors. It has put extra workload on the developers for Lubuntu, but it was a case that we really had to commit to.
<Yorvyk> phillw, who what where should I inform of an erros
<phillw> Yorvyk: I'm still in slight shock over how much Zach did. Just reply to the email.
<Yorvyk> phillw, some are just trivial typos should I edit them
<phillw> Yorvyk: by all means.
<Yorvyk> phillw, OK Ta.
<phillw> Yorvyk: if you flag it as trivial changes when you go to save, it will stop us getting email alerts :P
<Yorvyk> phillw, OK, I’ve spammed myself before with this sort of thing. will do.
<patrick_> hello i have a big problem. If I insert a CD then Lubuntu doesent show a disc can somebody help me???
<zkriesse> A cd of what?
<zkriesse> Music? Movie?
<patrick_> Program
<zkriesse> Ok, program as in?
<zkriesse> We thrive on details my good man
<patrick_> sorry my english arent so god i try it explain
<patrick_> if i insert a cd in the computer then Lubuntu doesnt show a disc
<zkriesse> Ok, hmmm
<zkriesse> phillw: any ideas?
<Yorvyk> patrick_, which version of Lubuntu are you using
<patrick_> 10.10
<Yorvyk> patrick_, give me a second while I boot up 10.10
<patrick_> ok
<phillw> patrick_: it will there via pcmanfm, they do not show on the desktop
<patrick_> pcmanfm show no disc
<Yorvyk> patrick_, on the left hand side in the panel
<patrick_> pcmanfm does not show a cd drive that's the problem
<patrick_> only the cd drive will not be displayed
<Yorvyk> patrick_, from the menu go to System Tools > System Profiler and Benchmark > Storage
<patrick_> there is indicated the cd but not in pcmanfm
<Yorvyk> patrick_, so the computer knows it’s got a CD drive
<patrick_> its strange
<Yorvyk> patrick_, got to Edit > Preferences > Volume Management in pcmanfm
<Yorvyk> patrick_, are the options there ticked?
<patrick_> all is ticked
<Yorvyk> patrick_, close that and go to Preferences > Users and Groups > Advanced Settings
<Yorvyk> patrick_, User Privileges and scroll down the list to see if Use CD-ROM drives is ticked.
<patrick_> its ticked
<patrick_> it doesnt work
<Yorvyk> patrick_, I’m stumped as those are the only things I’ve seen that prevent the CD-ROM showing in pcmanfm if it’s known to the system
<Yorvyk> patrick_, which version og pcmanfm are you using
<patrick_> 0.9.7
<Yorvyk> patrick_, just a thought as there is a problem with 0.98
<Yorvyk> patrick_, if you go to Go > My Computer in pcmanfm does it show there
<patrick_> only the disc drive are not show
<patrick_> its very strange
<JLuc> hello !
<JLuc> i have downloaded nautilus through synaptics tool
<JLuc> but it doesnt appear anywhere
<JLuc> i wanted to try it instead of pcmanfm
<JLuc> how could i proceed now ?
<bioterror> alt+f2 and type "nautilus" without ""
<JLuc> ok its there
<JLuc> i'm quite a newcomer to linux :-/
<JLuc> how do I create a shortcut on the desktop toward nautilus ?
<JLuc> well i'll look on the web for ubuntu's hints
<Yorvyk> JLuc, are you using Ubuntu or Lubuntu
<JLuc> i"m on lubuntu yes
<Yorvyk> So have you installed Nautilus
<JLuc> yes it is ok i wanted to try it
<JLuc> thanks bioterror for the ALT F2 = exec trick
<bioterror> np
<JLuc> I have everything to discover so i try
<JLuc> and sometime i ask
<Yorvyk> OK if you navigate to /usr/share/applications and copy the nautilus.desktop file to desktop
<JLuc> i have no nautilus file in this folder
<bioterror> look example from another file and make yourself a nautilus one ;)
<JLuc> ok i try !
<bioterror> you can copy any file
<bioterror> rename it to nautilus.desktop
<bioterror> and modify it
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> like real script kiddies do
<JLuc> i dont see the .desktop extension for the files in this folder
<JLuc> that'll be another question..
<JLuc> ...
<Yorvyk> Just looked through the logs and realised if it doesn’t appear in the menu there is no .desktop file
<Yorvyk> JLuc, you won’t see the extension unless you change the view to detailed.  they a re all .desktop files in /usr/share/application
<JLuc> ok thats easy :-)
<JLuc> ermmm
<JLuc> the detailled view shows a description of the file type, but doesnt show the extension itself...
<JLuc> and when I save to nautilus.desktop it says "allready exists" but i cant see it
<JLuc> it seems i dont see the real name of the files
<JLuc> there are many "file manager" files
<JLuc> one of them might be the nautilus.desktop
<JLuc> I got it !
<Yorvyk> \o/
<JLuc> its strange I can't see the real name of these files !
<Yorvyk> .desktop files are like that - they try to hide there true selves  :D
<JLuc> ermmm
<JLuc> i copied it on the desktop
<JLuc> and there again "do you want to overwrite existing file with same name"
<JLuc> before answering, a new icon (first on desktop) appeard : file manager
<JLuc> i yessed
<JLuc> yes'd
<JLuc> now i dont understand :
<JLuc> the icon launches pcmanfm !
<JLuc> and alt F2 nautilus launchs pcmanfm aswell !
<JLuc> well...
<JLuc> i'll keep keep some more with pcmanfm
<JLuc> maybe  lubuntu is less newbee friendly as ubuntu ?
<Yorvyk> Yes No Maybe
<bioterror> it is
<bioterror> but you can handle configuring openbox with text editor, it's okay
<Yorvyk> It’s assumed that a Newbie would stick with the default applications
<JLuc> ok i can stick with pcmanfm
<JLuc> however nautilus seemed to have a search ability
<JLuc> Ooah nevermind
<Yorvyk> Nautilus does have search but I tend to use 'find'
<phillw> Yorvyk: 'locate' is also a good one to master :)
<Yorvyk> phillw, yep I keep forgetting that one
<bioterror> find / |grep word
<bioterror> you dont need that database
<phillw> locate == where the blooming heck did I put that file :P
<phillw> bioterror: as we have the dayabase, we may as well use it :)
<phillw> *dayabase*
<phillw> *database*..... Grrrrr...
<bioterror> and updatedb requires to have computer open around 3am or something it used to be
<phillw> bioterror: as mine is on 24/7, that is not a problem :D
<bioterror> well same for me
<JLuc> i typed man find and got 10 pages of doc !
<bioterror> JLuc, info is okay too, it's more interactive
<JLuc> lxterminal
<JLuc> oups
<JLuc> but couldnt manage to get out of it and had to kill the console...
<bioterror> q usually works
<JLuc> ah !
<JLuc> yesterday i'm glad i managed to add skype into the autostart apps !
<JLuc> that was not easy neither
<bioterror> hahaha, true dat
<bioterror> it could be done a little more easier in lxde
<bioterror> or openbox
<Yorvyk> Pity skype is down though
<JLuc> ok so .deskto files are shortcuts.
<JLuc> .desktop
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> "launchers"
<JLuc> fine
<JLuc> well i was wrong : nautilus launches nautilus ok
<JLuc> it looks much the same as pcmanfm
<JLuc> but there is a search option !
<JLuc> in int
<JLuc> in it
<JLuc> now i have problem installing dropbox
<JLuc> there are 2 versions : ubuntu 32 and ubuntu 64
<JLuc> in the system profiler i dont see whether it is 32 or 64
<JLuc> however there are lots of technical specs appearing there
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> uname -a
<bioterror> if it says i686 it's 32bit
<bioterror> if it says amd64, it's 64
<JLuc> ok thanks !
<JLuc> so i downloaded ubuntu 32
<JLuc> its a .deb
<bioterror> $ apt-cache search dropbox
<bioterror> dropbox - secure backup, sync and sharing util
<bioterror> why not use apt-get install dropbox?
<JLuc> i dont know these commands
<JLuc> i cant get the .deb to launch
<JLuc> i try apt-get install dropbox
<JLuc> with sudo
<bioterror> yes
<JLuc> but there is a lock : /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<JLuc> not available
<Yorvyk> JLuc, do you have synaptic open
<JLuc> maybe some other process uses it
<JLuc> yes it was
<JLuc> i closed it
<JLuc> its better now
<JLuc> but i guess i must do that in the download directory
<JLuc> there is a nautilus-dropbox_0.6.7_i386.deb	file in the dl dir
<JLuc> when i sudo apt-get install dropbox
<JLuc> it reads the packets ("paquets" in french) ok
<JLuc> it reads the states ok
<JLuc> but cannot find the dropbox packet
<JLuc> amof it might be a plugin for nautilus
<JLuc> ok i will follow http://wiki.dropbox.com/TipsAndTricks/TextBasedLinuxInstall
<JLuc> errrrr
<bioterror> take it easy
<bioterror> you're rushing now
<bioterror> dpkg -L dropbox
<bioterror> tells what files it did install
<bioterror> and usually from /usr/bin/ you can find executable file
<Yorvyk> There should be an entry in the Internet menu which you click to continue the installation
<JLuc> no the .deb was very small and didnt install anything it was just a kind of launcher
<JLuc> but now i managed to install dropbox
<JLuc> using the link page
<bioterror> :D
<JLuc> it works fine :-)
<JLuc> yep
<bioterror> dep is like .msi file on windows
<bioterror> .deb
<JLuc> ok thank you all
<JLuc> i manage to do the important things
<JLuc> thats what matters
<JLuc> Bye !
#lubuntu 2010-12-23
<phillw> !motu
<ubot5> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<ahh_> Hi, I can't seem to get audio to work on my ancient Toshiba Portege 3440CT. any ideas?
<ahh_> aplay -l gives me this:
<ahh_> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<ahh_> card 0: I440MX [Intel 440MX], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 440MX]
<ahh_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<ahh_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<bioterror> check the volumes with alsamixer
<ahh_> cheers
<ahh_> pcm out was disabled
<bioterror> np ;)
<ahh_> there is one strange problem though which I didn't have with vanilla Ubuntu 10.10 (this is Lubuntu 10.10) The audio is output through the laptop speakers and my stereo at the same time. I'd prefer to have it play on my stereo only when I plug in the mini jack.
<ahh_> any idea why that might be?
<bioterror> that's weird
<bioterror> my lubuntu doesnt do that
<ahh_> my setup is a bit different I guess. the audio jack is on the attached docking station
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> that should not change anything
<ahh_> just tried plugging in the mini jack to the actual laptop and that silenced the laptop speakers
<bioterror> technically that's a bug
<bioterror> can someone confirm?
<bioterror> I've not seen my laptops ultrabay for a ½ year :D
<bioterror> I cant check it
<ahh_> :D
<ahh_> thanks anyway for your help. At least I've got audio now ;)
<ahh_> thanks again. gn
<jussi> How does one set a user to autologin on lubuntu?
<bioterror> are you a finn?
<bioterror> edit lxdm.conf
<bioterror> /etc/xdg/lubuntu/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<bioterror> [base]
<bioterror> autologin=foobar
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> anynoe here
<hungtran> hello
<kosaidpo> i have xls files and iwanna cut off a part of it n  put in a text file i do this  cut -d , -f 1 "promotion immobiliere.xls" > test.txt  but i cant read the that file
<kosaidpo> hungtran: hello can you help please
<hyperair> kosaidpo: xls isn't a plain-text format. cut only works on a plain-text format. you'll have to dump it out into a .csv file first.
<hyperair> kosaidpo: both excel and openoffice calc have that feature.
<hyperair> after that you can run that command, replacing xls with csv
<kosaidpo> hyperair: i have Gnumeric  in lubuntu
<kosaidpo> guys i cant find where ican export files to csv
<kosaidpo> anyone can help
<phillw> gilir: (12:09:58) JoeMaverickSett: lxpanel segmentation fault on lubuntu natty alpha. :|
<phillw> (12:10:29) phillw: JoeMaverickSett: maybe report it on lubuntu?
<phillw> (12:10:44) phillw: our developers do not use this channel :D
<phillw> (12:10:56) JoeMaverickSett: phillw: i can't my lan isn't auto connecting. how do i do that from terminal?
<phillw> (12:11:00) JoeMaverickSett: eth0
<JoeMaverickSett> :D thanks phillw :P
<phillw> kosaidpo: does gnumeric not have a "Save As" button?
<kosaidpo> phillw: tied that but still like .xls
<phillw> kosaidpo: when you "Save As" it should give the option to save as csv, but you do need to choose that, else it will just use the default .xls
<kosaidpo> yehh i modified that name and it gives a gedit icon but when i open it it does with gnumeic well
<kosaidpo> ill try with cmmd n see if it ll wok tho
<kosaidpo> it doesnt work :P
<phillw> kosaidpo: I'm installing Gnumeric now, it will take a few minutes.
<kosaidpo> okies thanks phillw
<kosaidpo> phillw: uhn you find any ?
<kosaidpo> i guess i need this thingy called druid
<phillw> kosaidpo: It's only just installed
<kosaidpo> text import
<kosaidpo> here http://projects.gnome.org/gnumeric/doc/file-format-csv.shtml phillw
<phillw> kosaidpo: remember that I am on a usb 3G device, so my download speed is not high.
<kosaidpo> phillw: ihih sure me too :D we ae in the same boat no worries mine its written on it up to  3.6 Mbps
<kosaidpo> but if ask the constructor they ll say its in theory only  lamers
<phillw> kosaidpo: saving as csv works perfectly for me.
<kosaidpo> ohhh please then try to cut that file or open it with gedit
<phillw> I have a spreadsheet open in gedit
<kosaidpo> yeh it does to me too but icant get from it wht iwant ( which is get only few row )
<phillw> via csv saving
<kosaidpo> :P
<phillw> the file name, when you save it should have .csv at the end of it
<kosaidpo> yehh in its extention
<kosaidpo> i kno
<kosaidpo> but i cant open it with gedit
<kosaidpo> phillw: ill go pay first okies thanks for your time : D
 * kosaidpo goin to pray brb
<phillw> kosaidpo: I have no idea why it is not working for you. try asking on #ubuntu-beginners. Else if you email me the file I will have a look at it for you.
<Yorvyk> OK, who killed Natty! Anybody else having problems with the panel go berserk and flickering on and of
<Mossyfunk> boo
 * szczur almost got scared :)
<Mossyfunk> =P
<Mossyfunk> K so I got my windows 7 gaming machine connected to our wireless router, hoiwever my lubuntu box only has a wired LAN. I have the 2 computers connected via the onboard ethernet ports. My question is, how3 can I share my windows internet connection with my lubuntu box? I don't need to share files or anything just use the net
<Yorvyk> Doesn’t Win7 have an Internet sharing option?
<szczur> Mossyfunk, http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Using-ICS-Internet-Connection-Sharing
<Mossyfunk> ahhh screw it i'll just use a router =P
<szczur> Mossyfunk, or version with screenshots > http://www.windowsreference.com/windows-vista/step-by-step-internet-connection-sharing-ics-setup-in-vista/
<szczur> it should be the same in W7
<Mossyfunk> thanks man i'm having a look now
<JoeMaverickSett> my lxpanel is flickering, so i killed it, and when i start it, it says segmentation fault.
<bioterror> natty?
<JoeMaverickSett> yup.
<bioterror> niiice
<Yorvyk> Ditto
<bioterror> maybe I'm not going to upgrade
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, dpkg-reconfigure lxpanel
<Yorvyk> I wouldn’t for the mo
<bioterror> logout and login
<bioterror> if that's not solving the problem
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: i think it's more of my 11year old pc than the fault of lubuntu
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<bioterror> maybe rm -rf .config/lxpanel
<JoeMaverickSett> hold on, stuck at black log out screen :D
<bioterror> :D
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: no go.
<bioterror> hmmm
<Yorvyk> I’ve tried those no difference
<bioterror> I should go to some shopping center
<JoeMaverickSett> WHAT?
<bioterror> yorvuk has same problem
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: what's that gotta do with having the same problem? and going to shopping center? O_o?
<bioterror> well, I cant wonder this problem with you
<JoeMaverickSett> Yorvyk: you also having the annoying flickering lxpanel?
<bioterror> even tho I would like to
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: no problem, i'll just nuke it. XD
<Yorvyk> Yes
<JoeMaverickSett> :O
<kosaidpo> hello
<kosaidpo> im bk
<phillw> kosaidpo: if it is not personal data, just email it me & I'll edit it for you.
<kosaidpo> phillw: hihi infact its kinda
<kosaidpo> i wanna use these emails
<kosaidpo> phillw: thanks a lot :D
<kosaidpo> phillw: dont bothe uself i kno u way good guy when it comes to helpin :D
<phillw> kosaidpo: I do have to abide by the data registrar rules in the UK. That means I would be prosecuted if I shared your data with anyone. I'm a trustworthy guy. Once you had the file back and you were happy with it, I would delete it from my system.
<kosaidpo> phillw: well thanks ill shae with you this small one okies : ] can i have you email please ?
<phillw> kosaidpo: https://launchpad.net/~phillw either one will get to me.
<phillw> hiyas stlsaint :)
<kosaidpo> phillw: i ll send it here and both file my csv one n xls okies
<kosaidpo> phillw@phillw.net to this
<stlsaint> phillw: hey man
<phillw> okies
<phillw> kosaidpo: I have to work soon, so it will be a few hours before I can send back. Please also tell me what it is you want me to alter!!!!
<stlsaint> phillw: is there a package for lubuntu like this one for ubuntu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/touchfreeze
<kosaidpo> ahh well iwanna cut the email pat phillw the email row obv hihi thats is all abt
<kosaidpo> and thankssssssssssssss phillw
<phillw> stlsaint: as it is universe, it should work with Lubuntu.
<phillw> stlsaint: else I can our MOTU's to investigate.
<phillw> *dan get our*
<phillw> grrrr
<JoeMaverickSett> can get our
<phillw> *can get our*
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<JoeMaverickSett> sup stlsaint?
<stlsaint> phillw: the package "touchfreeze" is not in repos for lubuntu
<phillw> stlsaint: it is in Universe. As Universe is a listed repo for Lubuntu, I can only think there is a gremlin somewhere.
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: hey man how you doing
<stlsaint> ChanServ:
<stlsaint> opps
<phillw> gilir: / hyperair can you have look as to why http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/touchfreeze is in Universe but not available in Lubuntu please. Thanks
<phillw> stlsaint: you have to love those MOTU's :D
<stlsaint> aye\
<hyperair> phillw: define "not available in lubuntu"
<phillw> stlsaint: you know those dreaded MOTU's... one wants to have a chat with you.
<phillw> hyperair: it is stlsaint, one of the UBT guys who is also a lubuntueer now who is having the problem.
<hyperair> phillw: is it available on your lubuntu lucid machine?
<phillw> hyperair: I'm still running ubuntu 9.10 (not updated) as my usb 3G device will not work with later kernels.... I've no idea where stlsaint has hidden.
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> phillw: well, ask to see his /etc/apt/sources.list
<hyperair> if it's in lucid universe, then as long as he has universe sources, it'll be available
<phillw> hyperair: thanks, boss. I'll let him know
<stlsaint> sup?
<phillw> hyperair: speak of the devil, here he is :)
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> stlsaint: what's the issue with touchfreeze?
<hyperair> hmm it seems to not be there in maverick
<stlsaint> wait
<stlsaint> oh yea
<stlsaint> hyperair: im on maverick
<hyperair> yeah, so there you go
<hyperair> the package must have been removed for some reason or other
<stlsaint> yep yep
<keakster> I want my external hard drives to show up on my desktop like they did in Ubuntu, is this possible/how? thanks!
<phillw> keakster: it is not possible at the moment. But it is on the wish-list of functionallity. Lubuntu has to run too such a tight resource usage we cannot add everything on, else we would be Ubuntu.
<keakster> thanks for an answer, I still like Lubuntu better!
<gilir> phillw, the reason why touchfreeze is not in Ubuntu and Debian anymore :  http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg798322.html
<phillw> gilir: thanks, I will let stlsaint know.
<phillw> gilir: if were not fact he was a UBT mentor and new lubunteer I would not have pinged you and hyper
<phillw> but as MOTU's you two guys are the best to ask :)
<gilir> phillw, no problem, I'll not answer if it's annoy me :p
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<Mossyfunk> bloody gparted keeps crashing everytime i try and start the installer
<Mossyfunk> >_<
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> take the miniiso
<bioterror> or alternative
<Yorvyk> Mossyfunk, what hardware. I’ve only had that problem with some Intel based stuff.
<Mossyfunk> its an old acer aspire
<Mossyfunk> it worked before
<Mossyfunk> whats an alternative to unetbootin?
<Guest46333> hello guys fom freenode : D
<Guest46333> cant get my kosaidpo name :P
<_kosaidpo> test
<Yorvyk> _kosaidpo, Piddle
<_kosaidpo> Yorvyk: Piddle ??
<Yorvyk> Test & Piddle, both English rivers :)
<_kosaidpo> Yorvyk: Ohh thanks for that wod idk im not native english i only kno around 100 or less in english :P
<_kosaidpo> WORD*
<Yorvyk> _kosaidpo, from what I’ve seen I’m sure you know more than 100 English words )
<_kosaidpo> Yorvyk: :D maybe your right 200 or 300 :D
<_kosaidpo> guys btw is lubuntu gettin lighter in next realeases or the opposite ?
 * UndiFineD puts _kosaidpo on a diet
<UndiFineD> pancakes every day _kosaidpo
<_kosaidpo> UndiFineD: no need fo diet im already slim and i eat a lot with no weight gainin :D
<Yorvyk> _kosaidpo, Neither from the few benchmarks I’ve done.
<_kosaidpo> Yorvyk: for ex this word bechmarks even i read it a lot  i feel so lazy to go to the dic but i guess its link bugs to fix in the next release or sumthin  (see i told you ) :P
<Yorvyk> _kosaidpo, Benchmarks, in computing, are test of how fast things run.
<_kosaidpo> Yorvyk: okies thanks for the exp i really do read everytime but never bother to kno
#lubuntu 2010-12-24
<speedy493> hello all, I recently installed Lubuntu on my Asus 1215N as it was faster than Linux Mint, however when I used the built in feature to install the nvidia driver, it now gets stuck on "checking battery state" on boot.
<craigbass1976> I'm setting up a new lubuntu box for my kids.  Am I going to be able to upgrade this like I do regular ubuntu?
<szczur> yes, there's no difference in this aspect
<craigbass1976> Any lubuntu installs I've done before were lxde installs on top of regular gnome ubuntu
<craigbass1976> szczur, ok.  Thanks.
<craigbass1976> szczur, did I read somewhere about lubuntu not being quite the same as the equivalent version of ubuntu, xubuntu, etc?
<szczur> craigbass1976, were not the official ubuntu derivative as k/x/ubuntu is. but we're aiming to become one at 11.04 if i remember correctly
<craigbass1976> szczur, when's the next LTS, 12.04?
<szczur> probably :)
<szczur> 8.04 > 10.04 so next would be the 12.04
<craigbass1976> Is this room getting busier?  Any usage  stats out there?
<szczur> don't know about stats, but you can read the logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Yorvyk> \o/ no more flickering panel
<AbhiJit> hello?
<Yorvyk> AbhiJit, Hi
<AbhiJit> Yorvyk, i cant find lbntu lts lucid torrent link?
<AbhiJit> helpp
<Yorvyk> AbhiJit, Just A sec
<AbhiJit> ok
<Yorvyk> AbhiJit, http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/
<AbhiJit> Yorvyk, thank you!
<Yorvyk> AbhiJit, OK, bookmark that link the torrents should always be there.
<AbhiJit> yeah
<phillw> AbhiJit: Yorvyk if you follow the link on the room topic, it also takes you there :)
<AbhiJit> phillw, 10.04
<AbhiJit> i dont want 10.10
<phillw> AbhiJit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#10.04
<AbhiJit> yeak
<AbhiJit> ok
<Yorvyk> phillw, pehaps the link could be altered to take you to http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/ rather than straight to the download
<phillw> AbhiJit: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=94 has how to check the iso and cd, as the self test did not work on the 10.04 release.
<AbhiJit> i see
<AbhiJit> hmm
<wyclif> hello
<phillw> I will get the 10.04 instructions re-added to the help area.
<AbhiJit> ok
<phillw> Yorvyk: as the 10.04 can not self test, and it was creating support issues I thought it better to just leave the 10.10 one. I'll get the instructions for 10.04 testing put back onto the wiki area.
<phillw> hi wyclif
<wyclif> Well, just installed lubuntu 10.10 on a ThinkPad, really pleased with the result: a nice hackable laptop
<phillw> wyclif: thanks for dropping by. It is nice to have a compliment on here for a change :D
<wyclif> Much faster without GNOME
<wyclif> phillw: No, you guys are doing the right thing, lightweight is a good trend to be on
<wyclif> I don't miss Nautilus at all, either =)
<Verdinosaure> hi there,  I installed Lubuntu on an old computer
<Verdinosaure> when I install and launch ubuntu-software-center, my processor is becoming crazy, just like my RAM memory
<Verdinosaure> by doing "ps -aux", I can see that python is the reason why my computer almost crashes
<Verdinosaure> I know ubuntu-software-center is heavy and should not be installed on lubuntu, but synaptic is not that "user-friendly"
<phillw> Verdinosaure: that is why we do not use it.
<Verdinosaure> phillw: so this is a known bug ?
<phillw> Verdinosaure: there is a version  of lubuntu-software-center in development. The reason for the ubuntu one having problems is most likely having issues is GNOME depedencies, but as I'm not a dev I could well be totally wron.
<phillw> *wrong*
<Verdinosaure> phillw: ok, thanks for explaining. I hope we'll see that on lubuntu 11.04 ^^
<phillw> more likely to be 11.10. The extremely small team of devs have their time being eaten up also by the commitment to support the 10.04 beta as if it were an LTS.
<Verdinosaure> phillw: no problem, I know how to use synaptic and apt-get command lines ^^ I wish good luck for the team to make lubuntu an official derivative of ubuntu
<phillw> Verdinosaure: thanks, do pop onto #lubuntu-offtopic if you ever just a general chat - we do not bite :D
<phillw> *just want*
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> hi phillw bioterror head_victim etc etc :)
<kristian-aalborg> stupid question: does lxde support the full ubuntu repos?
<stlsaint> oh i dont get a hello?
<Yorvyk_> kristian-aalborg, Yes
<kristian-aalborg> a good evening to stlsaint also
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: oh yea to answer your question yes
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: you can manage repos the same way you would within ubuntu
<kristian-aalborg> good
<kristian-aalborg> I was almost sure of that, but I wanted to be sure
<kristian-aalborg> I don't mean to be rude, but what's the difference between lubuntu and barebones ubuntu + lxde?
<Yorvyk_> Lubuntu is Ubuntu+LXDE+themes+a collection of applications basically
<kristian-aalborg> ok
<kristian-aalborg> if I choose the former method, can I get support here?
<Yorvyk_> We’ll try and help :)
<Yorvyk_> We can make guarantees as it may not be something many of us have done
<kristian-aalborg> sure sure
<kristian-aalborg> I'm not expecting to have a lot of questions, but distros/apps have different support politics
<Yorvyk_> That’s the problem, even though what you want to do is Based on Ubuntu and so is LUbuntu things are just different enough to cause problems when try to overcome any problems.
<bioterror> ahh hi
<Yorvyk_> ih hha
<realblurgh> Ahhh IRC, takes me back to 1994...<sigh>
<jeward> Hi, I just installed lubuntu!  How do I get the proprietary drivers to install?
<bioterror> what you need
<jeward> I have Nvidia GPU and Broadcom wireless.
<bioterror> xserver-xorg-video-nv - X.Org X server -- NV display driver
<bioterror> vdpau-va-driver - VDPAU-based backend for VA API
<bioterror> if you have vdpau capable gpu
<bioterror> but
<bioterror> you should try
<bioterror> menu -> Preferences -> Additional drivers
<jeward> Perfect, thank you!
<bioterror> did it find something?
<jeward> It found both drivers!
<bioterror> :-)
<jeward> Now I have to reboot to activate.  Any special advice about installing wine?
<bioterror> you should rather drink it
<bioterror> are you playing some games or why you need wine?-)
<jeward> Yes, I play Windows games. :)
<jeward> Just install it as if I were in regular Ubuntu?
<jeward> I'll be back!
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> jeward, yes
<bioterror> just like in vanilla ubuntu
<bioterror> there's really no difference how it works
<kosaidpoo> hello guys
<kosaidpoo> i;ve messed up all my folde i guess
<kosaidpoo> well i was in the /var/www and in wordpress i wanted to edit a file and it says i cant so i went to /var  without thikin i jst typed sudo chown and owned evythin in var
<kosaidpoo> can some one please tell me
<kosaidpoo> whats the owners in var folder
<kosaidpoo> root ?
<kosaidpoo> hello
<kosaidpoo> anyone hre
<Yorvyk_> kosaidpoo, owner and group is root
<Guest36307> Can anyone tell me how to get the driver for an HP PSC 1510 printer in lubuntu?
<Guest36307> i know it's in CUPS, but it's apparently not a part of lubuntu
<bioterror> lubuntu has same stuff as ubuntu
<Guest36307> i thought so as well, i'm not sure why i can't get it
<Guest36307> it has 900 series and 2200 series, nothing for 1500 series
<jeward> I've just installed lubuntu 10.10, but grub doesn't see my win7 partition.  How do I get it to?
<jeward> If I have a 64bit CPU, should I reinstall from a 64bit Ubuntu-mini and then lubuntu-desktop?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install os-proper
<bioterror> prober
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> sudo os-prober
<bioterror> sudo update-grub
<kosaidpoo> Yorvyk_: all the files in the var dir ??
<kosaidpoo> Yorvyk_: cus in the www dir there was the www-data as a group
<Yorvyk_> kosaidpoo, just the folder
<jeward> bioterror: Thanks!  That did it!
<jeward> bioterror: What do you think of the 64bit question?
<bioterror> whaaat
<bioterror> where
<jeward> If I have a 64bit CPU, should I reinstall from a 64bit Ubuntu-mini and then lubuntu-desktop?
<bioterror> do you have 4GB+++ rMA?
<bioterror> RAM
<bioterror> or less?
<kosaidpoo> Yorvyk_: shud i own the var dir and its sub files too as in shjud i use the option -R of chown ?
<jeward> 4GB RAM.
<bioterror> then mini-install
<bioterror> OR
<bioterror> OR!
<jeward> pae?
<bioterror> yes
<jeward> What advantage is there to mini-install?
<jeward> lubuntu installed the pae kernel by default.
<bioterror> as I've seen i686 is working better
<bioterror> getting bugfixes and stuff
<jeward> Linux M11x 2.6.35-24-generic-pae #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 03:21:31 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<bioterror> you get flash from apt-get
<jeward> I think I'll stick with pae then.
<jeward> Oh yeah, what's the package lubuntu-restricted--???
<jeward> addons or extras?
<jeward> Or both? :)
<bioterror> same as ubuntu-restricted
<bioterror> but I think lubuntu has less stuff
<bioterror> so you can go with it
<kosaidpoo> .guys i get this when i try to use sudo [ sudo: /var/lib/sudo owned by uid 1000, should be uid 0
<kosaidpoo> ]
<jeward> You guys use openjdk or sun?
<Yorvyk_> kosaidpoo,  everything I’ve looked at appears to be owned by root with group root.  But, I don’t have WWW-data so can’t say on that one
<bioterror> jeward, sun ofcourse
<bioterror> jeward, remove all that's related to openjdk and icedtea and then install sun-java6-jre,plugin,fonts,bin
<jeward> bioterror: I just noiticed lubuntu-restricted is installed openjdk.
<kosaidpoo> Yorvyk_: okies i guess i jst need to reinstall apache right ?? wht u think ?
<bioterror> hahaha
<kosaidpoo> hello phillw
<phillw> kosaidpoo: why are you running apache?
<kosaidpoo> phillw:  in the var dir i did a mistak and owned evrythin
<kosaidpoo> so icant acces my site in the www phillw
<kosaidpoo> phillw: and now owned everythin to root and still cannot acces my site
<kosaidpoo> can you please check for ur www dir
<phillw> kosaidpoo: did you follow the instructions on the classroom I gave?
<kosaidpoo> yeh i had it installed along time ago fom that class phillw
<phillw> kosaidpoo: can you pastebin up the result of 'ls -al /var/www' and pop the link back on here.
<kosaidpoo> phillw: ok
<phillw> kosaidpoo: actually as it non lubuntu, can you use the offtopic area, thanks.
#lubuntu 2010-12-25
<jeward> My sound is kinda sketchy, can someone help me sort it out?
<bioterror> if you help me with wmweather+ forecast and radar map
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> i've got map but cant crop it correctly
<bioterror> D:
<bioterror> good nigt
<bioterror> or morning
<stlsaint|away> bioterror: sup
<bioterror> hi stlsaint
<stlsaint> bioterror: yo
<bioterror> hi
<stlsaint> nm, just organizing my external
<hellmaster> Hi, i have a question: I installed lubuntu on an acer aspire one 532h netbook with 2 Gb Ram but lubuntu doesn't show the 2 gb. It shows only 1 gb? Bios shows 2 Gb
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install htop
<bioterror> and does htop show it
<bioterror> 2048MB or something like that
<hellmaster> 2 sec i will try
<hellmaster> men: 991 mb
<bioterror> weird
 * bioterror cant understand
<hellmaster> i will try to replace the 2 gb module with the previous 1 gb ram module and restart. afer that i will replace it back and perhaps it helps. i hope so
<hellmaster> hi. im back. but same problem. lubuntu doesn't shows the 2 gb ram module only 1 gb. htop the same. but bios shows that there are 2 gb in the system
<zerothis> +16
<phillw> hi zerothis can I help you?
<pip__> deep joy: laptop boots WITHOUT acpi=off with 2.6.37-11 kernel :D
<stlsaint> Merry Xmas folks
#lubuntu 2010-12-26
<waterbourne> how do i disable the annoying system sounds in lubuntu when i open an app or tab in firefox?
<no--name> hi, I installed Lubuntu, updated the graphics card driver, and then Windows XP vanished from the grub menu :(
<no--name> It was there between the install of Lubuntu and updating of the graphics card drivers
<no--name> Can anybody help me get it back?
<mmaksimov> Hi. I'm trying Natty alpha1 but the system just doesn't boot: BIOS does not seem to recognize the CD as bootable. The system boots normally from another CD (I've installed Lubuntu 10.10 successfully), and md5sum of the disk in question is correct. Any suggestions?
<bioterror> people complains alot about MD5 checksum mismatch
<mmaksimov> no the md5 is correct
<mmaksimov> f8034afe436a67ab771ffd0f32cfd2f3
<bioterror> boot from USB?
<bioterror> I think USB sticks is better for envinroment than CD-R's ;)
<mmaksimov> that doesn't sound like a reason for CD-R to not work correctly ;)
<bioterror> burn another with slower speed
<phillw> mmaksimov: also check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Testing%20Lubuntu  I've had an problem reported where the md5 is okay, but the file size is not.
<phillw> so I updated the wiki, to do the ls-l.
<mmaksimov> phillw, will such truncated file be served by torrent?
<phillw> it happened, md5 is pretty robust but not infallible. doing the ls -l will confirm you got the entire iso.
<mmaksimov> the size does match
<phillw> mmaksimov: then that is why it does not work.
<phillw> sorry, i thought you did not match
<mmaksimov> any other ideas?
<phillw> mmaksimov: as bioterror said, burn SLOWLY. 4X speed or below.
<bioterror> unetbootin and usb stick = the best option
<mmaksimov> phillw, I've md5sum'ed the burned disk on the box where it is supposed to boot, and it matches
<mmaksimov> bioterror, I don't have a stick at the moment :(
<zmijunkie> Hi I wonder if I can install from a 10.4.1 LTS lubuntu livecd onto disc ... ?
<zmijunkie> will this be a supported feature of lubuntu-10.10 ?
<bioterror> why not
<bioterror> you can try
<zmijunkie> because there is no installer bioterror ...
<zmijunkie> i installed debian-installer and ubiquity - result is: does not work
<zmijunkie> okay lets check if virtualbox has got my virtual disk ;-)
<zmijunkie> Diskutility lanched from Menu is happy
<zmijunkie> trying to install debian-installer again ...
<zmijunkie> no chance ....
<zmijunkie> ubiquity is not working also
<zmijunkie> I am trying a freshly downloaded 10.10 now ...
#lubuntu 2011-12-19
<subman> Does Ubuntu One work with Lubuntu?  What do I need to do to get it to workj?
<holstein> subman: you need 'an account'
<holstein> https://one.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> not sure how it integrates with other DE's.. ive only briefly used it in gnome2
<subman> <I have that and it is working on my other Ubuntu machines.
<holstein> cool... i would open a package manger, search for ubuntuone... OR, just select it to be installed, and look at what all wants to be pulled in, and see if you are comfortable with that
<subman> Will do, thanks
<subman> A note to any developers here.  I just bought a cheap netbook, emachines, and Lubuntu installed without a hitch!  Not one issue yet.  Even wireless worked correctly the first shot.  Nicely done.
<Folklore> wonder why more don't use this
<Folklore> xubuntu seems a lil more popular
<Folklore> not much though
<Ibis> What settings in alsamixer can I tweak to make my sounds work? Basically, no sound plays regardless of what sound settings I'm using, I'm not sure if they are updating or not.
 * Thinkerer68 is installing Lubuntu for the first time  :)
<wxl> so there's no way to get uuid from disk utility eh?
<bioterror> sudo blkid
<wxl> bioterror: useful but didn't answer my question; i take it the implication is no
<bioterror> beautiful things are rarely also smart too
<wxl> how do i find the uuid of a swap (logical) partition with blkid?
<bioterror> /dev/sda2: UUID="bfe9db7b-bab3-4d2c-a489-31505cf4f9c8" TYPE="swap"
<wxl> weird
<wxl> blkid doesn't show me nothing
<wxl> fdisk -l shows it
<wxl> it's in /proc/swaps
<wxl> /proc/meminfo shows it properly in SwapTotal
<bioterror> hmmm
<wxl> yeah if i run it on the device (in this case /dev/sda5) there is no output
<wxl> cat /etc/fstab
<wxl> ooops
<wxl> :D
<bioterror> fstab is 50/60
<bioterror> it can use uuid or device
<wxl> there we go ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<wxl> hAH weird
<wxl> get this
<wxl> i run blkid and it only shows primary
<wxl> then i run ls -l and run blkid off of the swap device file (/dev/dm-0)
<wxl> that works
<wxl> then i run blkid and it shows
<wxl> ahhhhh
<wxl> i see the weirdness
<wxl> apparently /dev/sd5 = /dev/dm-0 = /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<wxl> wtf is cryptswap?
<bioterror> I dunno, your swap is encrypted
<bioterror> is that now by default?
<wxl> i didn't install it
<wxl> must be
<vjacob> hiya. any of you use lubuntu for day-job coding, i.e. emacs/vim, java (jdk), or other industry development tools?
<bioterror> it's already a miracle that we can browser internet with lubuntu
<bioterror> but what you have in your mind?
<vjacob> heh
<vjacob> nothing in particular. you?
<leszek> hi
<mark76> Hey leszek
<head_victim> Can anyone with Lubuntu 11.10 or newer confirm if the package "alsamixer" is installed by default?
<iceroot> head_victim: its installed by default
<head_victim> iceroot: thank you for that :)
<head_victim> I was looking at bug 831888 and thought that it seemed odd as I swear I'd seen alsamixer on there but have played around too much with my installs to know what is default and what isn't
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 831888 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "No sound mixer in lubuntu 11.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831888
<skunkz> hi everyone, am i the only one who get a blank screen on boot and when trying to access console mode via ctrl+alt+Fx ? I always get something like this (http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/5303/img0169uk.jpg)..
<skunkz> i tried sudo modprobe fbcon and sudo mobprobe vga16fb, i did the trick, but then when i reboot the problem comes back
<skunkz> it did the trick*
<skunkz> after some research i found that the problem may come from xorg.conf, but it isn't in /etc/X11/ and i can't generate one because i can't acess console mode..
<skunkz> no one knows ?
<holstein> skunkz: you can put an xorg.conf in place... sometimes i use a knoppix live CD and grab the one from the live session
<holstein> you might be able to get into the recovery console
<Folklore> type in Let it Snow in google
<Folklore> neat stuff :D
<bioterror> tilt is better
<Ahmuck> how do i get a micro recording in lubuntu?
<wxl> Ahmuck: huh?
<Ahmuck> i'd like to record voice, but can't seem to find a recording option ...
<wxl> Ahmuck: to help me help you, what is your purpose to all this?
<Ahmuck> to record vioce via a microphone
<wxl> why?
<wxl> are you trying to make a song?
<Ahmuck> why have a mic port you can't recordo donde
<wxl> do you want an alarm that says "get up or i'll kill you!"?
<Ahmuck> record from
<wxl> there's plenty of things you can use to record audio
<Ahmuck> heh, that i have on my phone
<wxl> but which ones to use depends on your purpose
<Unit193> I'd say something about Audacity, but without knowing what he'd need...
<wxl> exactly, Unit193
<wxl> you could install jack and qarecord
<wxl> that's what i use
<wxl> of course i have a very particular reason..............................
<wxl> hell why not ardour
<Ahmuck> i simply need to record voice.  for playback.  for radio, something nice and simple i suppose
<Ahmuck> jack is a pian to use.  doesn't lubuntu come with a basic recording option?
<wxl> no
<wxl> just use audacity i guess
<Ahmuck> it has a basic sound option
<Ahmuck> or i guess it does, as i do have sound
<wxl> i don't know of another easy to use thing like sound recorder that isn't gnome
<wxl> it's that word "simple"
<Ahmuck> k, are there some simple programs?
<wxl> arecord on the command line
<wxl> rec (part of sox) works too
<wxl> both on the command lnie
<Ahmuck> doesn't lububntu come with some sort of recorder pre-installed ?
<wxl> Ahmuck: no
<wxl> well, technically yes
<wxl> rec in sox and arecord
<wxl> both on the command line
<Ahmuck> k, so it appears I've dumped it accidentially?
<Ahmuck> oh, i see
<Ahmuck> not a gui then
<wxl> indeed
#lubuntu 2011-12-20
<Ibyss> I've recently my system and suddenly music stops working. Regardless of what settings I use.        BEFORE any kind of update, I was able to play sounds.
<Ibyss> Updated my system^
<Ibyss> Any ideas on what I can do to resolve this issue?
<Error404NotFound> from where can i change all system fonts? 'Customize look and feel' shows 'Ubuntu 9' as default font while when i configure gnote to use system default font it uses 'Sans 11'
<super124> Hello there's some french lubuntu user for help me please ? ^^
<nothingspecial> Are there plans to include gsteamer0.10-alsa in lubuntu-restricted-extras
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/906825  someone facing something like that?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 906825 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "[11.10 - 12.04] lxpanel crashing randomly. High CPU-Load nothing is clickable correctly. Redraw fails" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> guess i will open an upstream-bug for that because i dont think its a ubuntu-specific-bug
<iceroot> also where does lxpanel --log 5 put the infos? stderr/stdout? logfile(which?
<Ibyss> How can I resolve my no sounds issue? I updated my system and that's when the problem occurred.
<iceroot> Ibyss: something muted in "alsamixer"?
<Ibyss> iceroot: Nothing is muted. My sounds played on a freshly installed lubuntu 11.10.
<Ibyss> As soon as I'm done upgrading, I can not play any sounds.
<Error404NotFound> Is there a way i can enable systray icon of gnote in lubuntu like gnote's icon used to appear in gnome2?
<xsaidx> hello guys
<xsaidx> any light app  checker for gmail ??
<bioterror> you can configure conky for example
<xsaidx> bioterror: uhmi  dont have have conky :P
<xsaidx> i want a seperated one you those notifier
<igikoval> hellp
<igikoval> hello*
<igikoval> I've issued some problem - my console (alt+ctrl+1, or any other number) is all white with few black lines and it's completty unreadable.
<leszek> hi
<pmatulis> do we really need this zeitgeist daemon running?
<pmatulis> i feel like removing it
<myrmidette> hello people I have almost this exact same problem listed here except I installed wine instead of ktorrent, and I don't want to reinstall my system
<myrmidette> any ideas on what I should do to fix this?
<myrmidette> "listed here" link:
<myrmidette> http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=98925.0
<holstein> myrmidette: i would look for a font setting in the app in question
#lubuntu 2011-12-21
<reflexrg> how do I edit launchers in lxde so I can have it open different firefox profiles?
<pmatulis> seems it's not possible to remove chromium-browser without ripping out half the system.  normal?
<jmcardle> hey
<jmcardle> I'm doing development on a Lubuntu box and have been using XForms to this point. Wondering what graphical toolkit others use.
<JuJuBee> I just downloaded and tried to boot 11.10 32 bit and after selecting Try Lubuntu, all I get is the cli with a prompt, how do I start GUI?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: what video card is in the machine ?
<JuJuBee> OK.  startx worked and desktop is up.  Video card is Intel 82845G  with 128MB  strange
<ikonia> may need to create an xorg.conf if it's not detected ok
<JuJuBee> I think Im gonna install to HD and check it out...  Nothing on HD that I need...
<phillw> JuJuBee: instead of startx use start lubuntu, that will give you the correct DE :)
<phillw> pmatulis: are you getting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveLubuntuDesktop ?
<pip__> has anybody managed to get rtl 8187 wireless adapter working properly?
<pip__> in a reasonably simple way that is
<pmatulis> phillw: no.  apt warns it will explicitly remove about 50 packages.  i'm not on that system now to give a better answer
<phillw> pmatulis:  okies, that looks like a bug. If you report it I'll try to duplicate it in VM to confirm it.
<pmatulis> phillw: acknowledged.  i'll look at it tomorrow where i'll have access to the affected machine
<Unit193> I take it you can't pastebin it?
<pmatulis> Unit193: what?
<Unit193> Might be easier to wait, but you should be able to use !pastebinit to pastebin from teh CLI
<pmatulis> Unit193: pastebin what?
<Unit193> The 50 packages it tries to remove when you purge chromium
<pmatulis> Unit193: i'm pretty sure i said i don't have access to my machine
<Unit193> Heh, wasn't sure if you had SSH access. Nevermind
<pmatulis> no
<PereZ> ..
<calamari> hi
<calamari> does anyone happen to know what package the gnome application preferences program is in? I installed links2 and now I can't get my programs to go back to firefox.. I tried Preferences > Preferred Applications (libfm-pref-apps), but it doesn't seem to work
<holstein> maybe update-alternatives --config x-www-browser ??
<calamari> perfect, thanks!
<micahg> anything using x-www-browser is broke and should be using xdg-open or some equivalent
<calamari> micahg: then xchat and pidgin are broken
<micahg> which release?
<calamari> although pidgin let me choose my browser manually as well.. 11.10
<micahg> yes, it has that option
<calamari> I couldn't find that option in xchat although maybe I just missed it or it isn't in the gui
<micahg> calamari: could you file bugs please, x-www-browser doesn't DTRT when a browser is set at the system level in the preferences
<calamari> they'll know what DTRT means?
<calamari> (I don't, lol)
<jmarsden> calamari: Do The Right Thing
<calamari> ah, thanks
<calamari> so if I'm understanding you, that workaround isn't really the right fix?
<calamari> micahg: I'm using a ppa for pidgin, so maybe I shouldn't file a bug report on that one?
<lukas-grusel> Dear channel-member, I used two displays with lubuntu and now the second screen is not connected. how can I reach the windows, which are still on the other screen (screen extension)?
<calamari> lukas-grusel: are you still there?
<lukas-grusel> yes
<lukas-grusel> calamari, do you know any solution?
<calamari> lukas-grusel: can you increase the resolution of your main monitor enough to reach them?
<lukas-grusel> no, my main monitor (laptop) is at its native resolution
<calamari> I'm assuming you can't plug the 2nd monitor back in?
<calamari> I know there used to be a way in X to have a virtual screen.. back when we had low res 640x480 and such
<calamari> just trying to find it
<lukas-grusel> calamari, i had the second screen at university and i am now with my laptop alone
<lukas-grusel> and i arrived here with my laptop sleeping. so the screen was attatched before the laptop fell asleep.
<calamari> I'm assuming in the monistor settings you unchecked the 2nd monitor
<lukas-grusel> when i start amdcccle (ati control), the second monitor is not displayed any more. so i did not had to uncheck it.
<calamari> lukas-grusel: I mean Preferences > Monitor Settings
<lukas-grusel> calamari, there is also only one available
<calamari> ah I see
<calamari> sorry I am having trouble figuring it out.. the pages I'm seeing are talking about modifying xorg.conf but I don't even have that file
<lukas-grusel> ok, i understand.
<lukas-grusel> when i edit xorg, i have to restart the display manager
<calamari> oh that's a good point too
<calamari> can you maximize the window?
<lukas-grusel> calamari, no, it maximises on the not existing screen
<lukas-grusel> i can not reach by mouse there, but i see the application in the task bar
<calamari> well that's strange
<calamari> I may have found something where we can move windows with the keyboard
<lukas-grusel> calamari, without restarting the xsession?
<calamari> lukas-grusel: thru openbox
<calamari> lukas-grusel: http://urukrama.wordpress.com/2008/07/22/my-openbox-keybindings/
<calamari> lukas-grusel: however that page doesn't actually tell you how to do it, because whatever service he used ate his rc.xml file
<calamari> oh here we go http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings  and http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions
<phillw> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions#SendToDesktop
<phillw> calamari: that has the command from there I *think* you need?
<calamari> hmm it doesn't seem to work.. Reconfigure may not be enough to activate rc.xml
<phillw> but I've only glanced at it, so it may not be what is needed.
<calamari> phillw: oh maybe.. I was trying Move.. but maybe I just picked a bad combo
<calamari> phillw: this is for lukas-grusel
<phillw> I saw, as I cannot replicate it, and not heard of it happening I'm not sure how to progress either.
<calamari> this is what I tried but didn't seem to have any effect <keybind key="C-A-m"><action name="Move"/></keybind>
<calamari> was hoping that'd put the window into move mode
<calamari> then he could use the arrows to move it over to his screen (hopefully)
<phillw> maybe the send to desktop one would work as it cycles through the windows?
<phillw> But, I've never played with those commands so am not sure if they'd be of any help :/
<calamari> well I'm not sure why it doesn't activate the move via my keybinding.. evn if it was ultimately incapable of fixing his problem
<calamari> ahh maybe I've been changing the wrong file
<calamari> oh cool, got it
<calamari> lukas-grusel: add this line to ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<calamari> <keybind key="C-A-m"><action name="Move"/></keybind>
<calamari> then run: openbox --reconfigure
<calamari> first try it on a window you can see (push ctrl-alt-m)
<calamari> oh, you need to put that line somewhere between <keyboard> </keyboard>.. sorry there
#lubuntu 2011-12-22
<lukas-grusel> phillw, sent to desktop one keeps the window position (just changes the desktop)
<lukas-grusel> calamari, this in fact worked. i knew, that you can move windows, when you alt+click them. but i wasn't able to click. this way, it jumps to my curser.
<lukas-grusel> calamari, thank you a lot.
<calamari> awesome! you're welcome
<l057c0d3r> hmm..  anyone got a nice config setup for a r.a.t.7 mouse??
<l057c0d3r> i'm runnning a custom one.. but a few buttons dont work.. and every time i try to get them to.. I get weird effects from the mouse..  like not able to click unless right clicking a window then middle then right ext...
<l057c0d3r> weird stuff..
<l057c0d3r> right now i got all but the aim button.. mode button and second wheel working
<l057c0d3r> didn't exspect to get the mode button working....  but second wheel would be nice.
<paln> hey
<paln> anyone there?
<paln> hellooooooo?
<kvarley> How can I enable window tiling in lubuntu?
<paln> kvarley: tiling?
<kvarley> paln: Drag a window to the left and it fills the left side of the screen
<kvarley> paln: It's provided by the Compiz grid plugin I think
<paln> you mean snapping
<kvarley> paln: that's the one lol
<paln> yes it is
<kvarley> paln: How can I enable snapping?
<paln> not too sure
<kvarley> Compiz conflicts with openbox and messes up the title bars and panels =/
<paln> but install compoz duh
<paln> oh ok
<paln> I'm not an expert : D
<kvarley> Hehe no problem, thanks anyways
<paln> try the Ubuntu forums
<paln> I recommended that first
<paln> or the Ubuntu help wiki
<paln> prevents the same question being repeatedly asked
<paln> I'm just here waiting for someone to show up :P
<paln> on #ubuntu-uk as well
<kvarley> paln: What do you need help with? xD
<paln> do you think Lubuntu would work well with a 1GHz CPU and 128mb SDR RAM
<paln> accidentally quit
<kvarley> paln: I haven't tried it with that little RAM
<kvarley> paln: I've only tried with 128MB DDR
<paln> alright how was it? decent enough?
<kvarley> paln: what operating system is currently on the device
<paln> windows me
<Folklore> paln I think it may
<paln> D:
<Folklore> 128 is pretty small
<Folklore> the cpu is fine though
<paln> Folklore: thanks, I plan on getting more ram
<paln> just for the meantime
<kvarley> paln: Just make sure you have a decent swap
<Folklore> thers always damn small linux
<paln> kvarley: the hard drives a shitty thing
<paln> I mean it's slow
<Folklore> that'll forsure run on your specs
<paln> forms what I gather
<paln> I downloaded the ISO for DSL yesterday
<paln> I wanted to try it out
<paln> I've tried puppy as well but it lags at times
<paln> like media playing
<paln> alright brb
<kvarley> paln: Anything should be better that Windows lol
<Folklore> I use win as my main os
<kvarley> Why? xD
<pmatulis> phillw: re 'removal of chromium-browser', the ton of packages will only be removed if i use aptitude, apt-get is ok (just 3 to be removed)
<pmatulis> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/778561/
<phillw> pmatulis: It's way beyond me! I've asked via the mailing list, including your paste for one of the 'guru's to take a look at it.
<phillw> paln: just remember, that if you are going to take lubuntu for a spin, you will need to grab the alternate iso, you do not have enough RAM to run the pretty Ubiquity installer.
<Unit193> pmatulis: AH! aptitude tries to remove a ton for me, but since I'm an apt-get person I wouldn't know (checked it out, that's what I got)
<pmatulis> strange and disappointing
<venik212> I am trying to run a bash file under lxde, but it fails.  It ran under Unity, Gnome, etc.  Is tehre some trick to it under LXDE?
<Unit193> You have to make sure it has the executable bit
<venik212> I did not change it when I moved to LXDE
<venik212> the box: Make the file executable is checked
<Unit193> Try opening a terminal,  change to that dir, and run ./script
<bioterror> lxde mostly likes to run .desktop files
<venik212> I did, and it "ran", but did not do its thing (which is to back up my HOME directory
<venik212> in Gnome, the target drive for the backup had to be visible on the desktop
<venik212> I do not konw how to do that in LXDE
<venik212> but I like LXDE so much that I want to make it work, so I could keep using it
<venik212> I also want to add some keyboard shortcuts (Cntrl-L to lock the screen...) but could not find how to do it.  I hope I don't have to edit that long .xml file...
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_want_to_bind_a_key_to_lock_my_screen.2C_how_do_I_do_it.3F
<venik212> bioterror -- thanks, but it did not work
<bioterror> venik212, openbox --reconfigure
<venik212> thanks.  I wanted to use Cntr-Shift-L.  Cntrl --> C, how do I make it Cntrl-Shift?
<bioterror> C-S-l
<venik212> thanks a lot!
<bioterror> you could copy your backup script to /usr/local/bin/ or what ever you prefer
<bioterror> and then make a backup.desktop to your ~/Desktop
<bioterror> and add exec line like: exec=/usr/local/bin/backup.sh
<venik212> bioterror-- sorry, neither worked.....
<bioterror> what did not work?
<venik212> I rebooted, clicked reconfigure, etc.
<venik212> The openbox settings do not have a reconfigure
<venik212> putting the c-s-l keybind to lock the screen
<venik212> I follwed the url u sent here
<venik212> Oh well.... I shall just have to click on the icon for now
<venik212> got to run
<bioterror> ummm
<bioterror> you have it in a correct section?
<nutin> hi
<nutin>  /quit
<Neosano> anybody willing to report a bug ? >.<
<holstein> report? i could test, and confirm, and mark myself as effected if that would help
<Neosano> yes
<Neosano> wait a sec Ill explain it..
<Neosano> and again. problem with using more than one keyboard layouts
<Neosano> this command was used to set it up setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle "ee(us),ru"
<Neosano> now, the bug
<Neosano> I open up two leafpads (works with any two windows or more)
<Neosano> in one leafpad I change layout to EE, in another one I change it to RU
<Neosano> now if I tap for example F button in one leafpad
<Neosano> and then quickly press ALT+TAB
<Neosano> in second window I'll see F and then russian A
<Neosano> so the language doesn't change fast enough..
<Neosano> hard to explain, did you get it?
<Neosano> when pressing X
<Neosano> i have in one leafpad "xxxxxxxxxx"
<Neosano> and in another one "xчччччч"
<Neosano> holstein, I've uploaded a video here http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/1Zmquus6X.avi
<holstein> Neosano: you can just link the bug# here and ask for help confirming
<Neosano> I fail at describing it :(
<Neosano> and don't know which package is the problem
<Neosano> holstein, can you do it for me? pleeease.. sorry for interrupting you from something important
<holstein> Neosano: not really... it will be some time *after* you file, and link the the bug # that i can get lubuntu up and try replicating
<holstein> you'll have the information needed to file
<Neosano> holstein, but where should I report it? >_<
<Neosano> when I know which application is failing I use ubuntu-bug
<Neosano> but now?
<holstein> Neosano: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Neosano> holstein, already visited this page. it doesn't really help
<Neosano> or should I simply report in lubuntu-meta?
<PhireB0mb3r> Is there a way to set the screensaver per hot corner or shortcut like CTRL+ALT+L?
<PhireB0mb3r> I currently have to run 'xscreensaver-command -lock'
<holstein> Neosano: if the bug is with lubuntu-meta
<holstein> but its not
<Neosano> -.-
<Neosano> then how? I don't get it.
<Neosano> PhireB0mb3r, well, if you use kupfer it's pretty easy to set shortcuts
<Neosano> PhireB0mb3r, and I highly recommend you to use it :)
<PhireB0mb3r> Neosano: I will now, thanks.
<Neosano> PhireB0mb3r, but it's gonna be a little bit tricky at first
<Neosano> PhireB0mb3r, so you open kupfer (ctrl+space) by default, type "lock screen" press tab, choose Run, now press ctrl+enter, tab, choose "add trigger" press enter and press any shortcut you want
<Neosano> holstein, is it openbox bug? :\
<Neosano> oh yeah. it's openbox bug
<Neosano> right.
<Neosano> still there must be an option "I HAVE NO IDEA"
<holstein> Neosano: you can do that... but the well reported, and followed up on bugs are the ones that get hugs
<Neosano> oh, and after you type any packange in ubuntu-bug, an option appears "I don't know"
<Neosano> hahahahahhaha
<Neosano> and running ubuntu-bug without parameters is impossible
<Neosano> well, it's horrible
<Neosano> sounds like another bug :D
<Neosano> bored of it, wont report it :D
<Neosano> holstein, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openbox/+bug/907948
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 907948 in openbox (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout doesn't change fast enough when using ALT+TAB" [Undecided,New]
#lubuntu 2011-12-23
<PhireB0mb3r> Neosano: Thank you. I have it all setup. It's all purdy now.
<Neosano> PhireB0mb3r, I'm glad it worked for you ;)
<onewey> Updated from Natty Narwhal to Oneiric Ocelot and closing the lid wouldn't suspend the machine. Ran xfce4-power-manager-settings to re-enable those options. Works well now.
 * wxl testing out a new term on the phone
<dustman> hi
<dustman> I got strange mouse behavior: cursor 'jumps' around once in awhile, mostly when a new program starts, even when it happens at another workspace
<dustman> but sometimes I can't see any reasons for such behavior
<dustman> plus mouse can cede to respond to clicks while responding to movement
<dustman> is it something inherent to lubuntu, openbox or hardware?
<dustman> yeah, ps/2 mouse would function strangely once in awhile by simply refusing to respond, and usb mouse should be plugged/unplugged
<dustman> latter behavior was visible in ubuntu 11.10 as well
<dustman> now it's Lubuntu 11.10 fresh install + updates
<phillw> dustman: is it a traditional rodent (with a ball in) or an optical rodent?
<dustman> optical
<dustman> mouse mat is quite uneven, especially with cats using it as a bed
<phillw> around the raised area on the base, where the LED is, ensure there is not a build up of 'gunk' (you know, that semi sticky goo that is dust), also check the rat-mat is also clean. I was suprised at just how much muck can affect an optical mouse!
<phillw> maybe buy the cats a bed? I know we call them rat-mats... but cat-mats?
<dustman> sure, they got couple already
<dustman> just follow me everywhere
<dustman> and just checked, LEDs are completely clean
<dustman> I had this jumping behaviour on other systems when using reflecting surfaces with an optical mouse, but here is bit different and unexpected
<dustman> plus it's rather new
<jmichaelx> so, i know opinions here will be biased, but are there people here who would recommend (or are happy with) lubuntu as a netbook OS?
<jmichaelx> i am wanting to re-do my dell mini 9, which is still running lucid UNR
<holstein> jmichaelx: you can try it live
<holstein> i find it light and elegant
<jmichaelx> holstein: tyvm for your input :)
<holstein> the UI wont be for everyone of course, but lubuntu is built on ubuntu, so you can switch to any of the other variants easy
<PhireB0mb3r> I'm late to this, but I prefer Lubuntu over UNR. It feels so much smoother on my Acer Aspire One.
<PhireB0mb3r> jmichaelx: you don't have to 're-do' it. Install the lubuntu packages and set LXDE as your default wm. That's what I did on my AAO.
<jmichaelx> PhireB0mb3r: well, i am redoing due to the fact that i have acquired a new SSD, and also due to wanting to move to oneiric
<holstein> ubuntu netbook remix is dead AFAIK
<jmichaelx> yes, i stayed with UNR out of hatred for unity
<PhireB0mb3r> jmichaelx: Ah. I like it and a co-worker told me about it. I never knew about LXDE or Lubuntu till he told me a few months ago. I hope you enjoy it as much as I have been enjoying it for my netbook OS.
<jmichaelx> PhireB0mb3r: ty, i think it's what i am going to go with
<holstein> i ran full ubuntu on my netbook.. with compiz ;)
<holstein> that was an EEE900 too... i find lubuntu to be peppy on it now though
<PhireB0mb3r> I first ran Kubuntu + compiz, then went to UNR, and now on Lubuntu.
<PhireB0mb3r> jmichaelx: How big is your SSD?
<jmichaelx> PhireB0mb3r: the original is 8GB, i am going to be installing a (used) 16GB SSD
<jmichaelx> maybe i won't even do it... i bought another mini 9 on craiglist, intending to re-sell it. i thought i might first swap SSDs.
<jmichaelx> the mini 9 i just bought had win7 home premium installed on it, for deities' sakes
<PhireB0mb3r> I bought a nettop and left the Win7 OS on there, but dual-boot to Kubuntu 11.10
<PhireB0mb3r> Which reminds me. I've not used it in a very long, long time. I should do something with it.
<jmichaelx> PhireB0mb3r: i have 2 nettops, one home-made and the other a jetway.... love them both. they are my main PCs
<PhireB0mb3r> I have it connected in my room to my TV.
<jmichaelx> both running kubuntu
<PhireB0mb3r> 2 desktops (kubuntu), 1 home server (ubuntu), 2 laptops (kubuntu), 1 nettop (kubuntu), 1 netbook (lubuntu)
<PhireB0mb3r> I was recently gifted another laptop, which may need a new mobo, so that will add to the mix.
<jmichaelx> i tend to accumulate computers
<jmichaelx> well, 'tend' is an understatement
<PhireB0mb3r> hahaha
<PhireB0mb3r> jmichaelx: Still have those old computers?
 * jmichaelx has LOTS of old computers
<OccTorFoodies> hello!
<OccTorFoodies> has anyone installed lubuntu to a USB drive?
<OccTorFoodies> i am wondering how to get grub boot loader on my USB key? doing it thru the install no workie
<phiscribe> whats that thing called, netbootin or something
<phiscribe> unetbooting
<phiscribe> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<phiscribe> that was for u OccTorFoodies
<OccTorFoodies> ty reading now
<phiscribe> what im not sure if that can do is make a persistant usb install, it makes a live usb, like a live cd
<OccTorFoodies> yes.. im a little bit past that... im trying to load grub onto the USB phiscribe ... any idea how to do that?
<OccTorFoodies> everything else in install worked
<OccTorFoodies> but could not write grub to the stick...
<phiscribe> what was the error
<OccTorFoodies> "fatal" when i tried to tell it "/dev/sbd1"
<OccTorFoodies> which was the right drivepath for the stick
<phiscribe> whwats fdisk -l look like
<OccTorFoodies> 3 partisiotns
<OccTorFoodies> 1 ext2 mounted at "/"
<OccTorFoodies> 2 ext4 mounted at /home
<OccTorFoodies> 3 swap
<OccTorFoodies> 3gb/3gb/1.7gb
<phiscribe> are you wanting grub in the master boot record?
<phiscribe> im so rusty in grub i sqeeke, but for the mbr, it seems you want to use the device /sbd not the partition /sbd1
<OccTorFoodies> no, i dont want grub on the MBR of HDD, i want grub on USB stick
<phiscribe> mbr of the usb stickj
<phiscribe> or exernal drive
<OccTorFoodies> well i tried /dev/sbd as well ?
<phiscribe> http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/grub_intro
<lala_> hello, i want to make up a fast realtime audio machine - is there a realtime low latency kernel for lubuntu?
<phiscribe> lemme think
<phiscribe> ive not ran into one for lubunut, ubuntu yes
<phiscribe> probably have to complie it
<phiscribe> try apt-cache search linux-rt
<phiscribe> or think about ubuntu studio versions
<phiscribe> thats for lala_ that is
<lala_> merci
<lala_> i will try
<Na_Klar> how much disk space takes a fresh lubuntu 11.10 installation?
<Na_Klar> ca.
<wxl> i think you can get away with 4gb
<xsaidx> Na_Klar: not sure but less then 9GB
<xsaidx> :D
<wxl> ooh  1gb
<wxl> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-lubuntu-on-a-flash-drive-using-windows/
<Na_Klar> okay, that's a guideline value ... thanks
<wxl> well i guess 2gb realisticallyo
<wxl> that 1gb assumes no persistence which if you're talking about a hd install isn't really practical
<xsaidx> wxl: i cant send some files to my site ikeep getting errors any idea why
<xsaidx> wxl: and just those files while ican send other
<xsaidx> others*
<wxl> no idea
<wxl> not clear enough xsaidx
<xsaidx> wxl: i wan to send some files with ftp client ( filezilla) and for only these files i keep gettin delay expired , transfer failed while if i try any other file it ll go fast
<dustman> Na_Klar: there's minimal install option as well
<wxl> xsaidx: so is it a size limit you're hitting? i would say you need to look at client/server settings and not at lubuntu for your problem.
<wxl> …unless you can rule everything else out
<xsaidx> wxl: yeh i kno its lubuntu i jsut wanna ask some experiment people on here : ]
<wxl> xsaidx: is this YOUR server?
<xsaidx> wxl: no its mutual
<wxl> what does that mean?
<xsaidx> it means im jsut hosted on machine where other sites are installed
<wxl> so you have no control over the ftp server settings?
<xsaidx> wxl: well virtual host thats what companies use to provide such hostin
<xsaidx> wxl: yeh
<wxl> xsaidx: http://wiki.filezilla-project.org/Network_Configuration#Timeouts_on_large_files
<wxl> we need to teach you how to use google
<xsaidx> wxl: haha no you seem didnt get my issue im havin problem with file A while i can easily send file B
<wxl> that is exactly what that is about
<wxl> some files work, others don't
<xsaidx> wxl: and there no big size in all of em ; ]
<wxl> xsaidx: try #filezilla
<xsaidx> wxl: ok thanks ; ]
<aladds> how do i launch the installer from the alternate install cd? I'm used to it starting itself
<aladds> it just drops me to a shell
<bioterror> should launch
<aladds> i tried it twice
<aladds> i can switch virtual consoles etc.
<aladds> but i can't find the installer on any of them
<aladds> oh, never mind. I see what I did wrong
<aladds> (bios wasn't detecting my usb keyboard so i was waiting for the timeout. I just dug out a ps/2 keyboard and it turns out that the default option isn't install)
<Blackmoon> hi i've got this error message in dmesg : `init: lxdm main process  terminated with status 1`
<Blackmoon> no ones?
<Unit193> I didn't see a question, but this has the same error in it if you wanted me to randomly guess http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860720
<Blackmoon> the question is how can i remove this error and start lxdm
<Unit193> Is this a LiveCD, install? What version? Did it work before?
<Unit193> Please see Bug #854837 and try typing    startlubuntu
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 854837 in casper (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu live image boots to TTY" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854837
#lubuntu 2011-12-24
<Folklore> watch santa feed reindeer http://reindeercam.com/
<head_victim> Quick question, I'm setting up my old computers for my nephew and neice and I'm going to run Edubuntu on them. Being older computers though I thought Lubuntu might have a quicker interface. In this scenario would lubuntu-core or lubuntu-desktop be the best thing to install after installing edubuntu
<l057c0d3r> umm not sure.. when i did it i just installed lubuntu.. and then installed the edbutnu meta packages
<Unit193> head_victim: Might be best to just install Lubuntu and add the programs you want. This will also keep the Gnome desktop out
<head_victim> l057c0d3r: Yeah that's what I should have done but I was hoping Edubuntu would run on these a bit snappier than it's turned out :/
<head_victim> These people have never used or even seen linux so I was hoping to keep them both there so they could see more than one desktop
<head_victim> And let them decide what works best for them
<head_victim> (that's the reason I'm giving them the computers ;) A sneaky way to intro them to Ubuntu)
<l057c0d3r> my sisters lappy took a shit
<l057c0d3r> place she got it wanted an arm and a leg to fix it and recover her files
<l057c0d3r> well i recovered all her files for her and have her running a custom gentoo / openbox / lxde inspired by lubuntu ;-)
<head_victim> Hm well HDD space is not critical and they are 3.2 Ghz HT P4s so I might just do lubuntu-desktop instead of just -core
<l057c0d3r> nothing aginst ubuntu...  because i know lubuntu uses the same kernel..  but...
<l057c0d3r> tried it for a while
<l057c0d3r> and the start bar thing in unity.. welll
<l057c0d3r> didnt work half the time
<l057c0d3r> now lubuntu... I've never had a bad experience with it..
<l057c0d3r> besides when i hooked my R.A.T.7 mouse up for the first time.. but was a simple fix
<head_victim> l057c0d3r: I've never had that problem but then again I avoided 11.04 like the plague. 11.10 has been perfect for me.
<l057c0d3r> well it should have updated by now :-P  so if it was the version that should go out the door
<l057c0d3r> in my experiences.... gentoo has been the most stable and reliable system i have used...  lubuntu comming in a very close second.....  for a get a small speed improvement with gentoo...
<l057c0d3r> so i recemend lubuntu to everyone that is new to linux...
<l057c0d3r> however ubuntu has had a terible track record with me... one system i installed it on started locking up  6 months in...
<l057c0d3r> another one would forget desktop settings all the time...
<l057c0d3r> then the latest problem i mentioned..
<l057c0d3r> so far so good with lubuntu..
<l057c0d3r> and same went for xbuntu
<l057c0d3r> before switching to lubuntu
<l057c0d3r> i would tie most the problems i've experienced in with the desktop manager being used..
<ybit> whoops
<ybit> forgot to login to this channel
<ybit> hope friends haven't came in asking for questions while i was away :|
<Jakash3> :D
<Jakash3> I love lubuntu 11.10
<ybit> Jakash3: go away
<ybit> kidding ;)
<ybit> it's good stuff
<ybit> installed it on a friend's computer recently
<ybit> if you need help, lemme know good sir
<Jakash3> thank you
<Jakash3> kind sir
<Jakash3> actually yeah
<Jakash3> i was wondering if there's any other way to lock the screen besides running the "xscreensaver-command -lock" command
<ybit> hrm...
<ybit> ctl-alt-del does nothing?
<ybit> i'm currently not in lubuntu environment...
<ybit> outside of the start menu thingy... you could create an alias for that like "lock" and then just do alt-f2 and type in lock
<Jakash3> ctrl alt del runs task manager
<holstein> Jakash3: when do you want it to happen? you can make that command run when you do something
<ybit> holstein: what captures keyboard commands?
<holstein> i have it set up where super+l runs xtrlock
<Unit193> Or you could make a keybind (winkey+l?)
<holstein> Unit193: hehe
<Unit193> Bah, holstein...
<ybit> holstein: yes, how did you do that and what program is listening for those commands
<holstein> you could make super+l run that command
<Jakash3> sorry for not knowing...how do you key bind?
<holstein> ybit: i just set a keyboard shorcut
<holstein> keybinding
<ybit> Jakash3: don't feel sorry i dunno either
<ybit> explain or link?
<Jakash3> either
<ybit> that was to holstein
<holstein> maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1754350
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_want_to_bind_a_key_to_lock_my_screen.2C_how_do_I_do_it.3F
<holstein> ^^ even better!
<Jakash3> ^ good one thx
<Unit193> But it shouldn't need sudo
<holstein> yeah... agreed
<Unit193> I'll change
<Jakash3> sudo nano...more like no sudo leafpad
<holstein> gksudo leafpad
<holstein> but you shouldnt need root access to edit that file
<Unit193> I tested, you don't
<frankcox672> howdy
<frankcox672> anyone here good with graphics problems
<l057c0d3r> what kind of problem>
<frankcox672> well
<frankcox672> At first I would get half way through install and the screen would freeze
<frankcox672> Then I managed to finish install but said out of range
<frankcox672> installed again , still said out of range but then opened up
<frankcox672> It worked fine for ten minuts and then the screen went ape again -horixaontal lines-I did install the Nvidea driver recommened
<frankcox672> could the refresh rate do that?
<frankcox672> switched from old monitar to flatscreen but horizotal lines is all I got
<Unit193> Are you on it now?
<frankcox672> no-other screen being used for windows install -
<frankcox672> I will have to reboot and hope it opens
<Unit193> Do you know what the specs are or what video card it has?
<frankcox672> is nvidia card-machine is emachine El1200 -can look it up
<frankcox672> brb
<frankcox672> NVIDIA GeForce 6150 SE
<Unit193> You could use the alternate installer, but check the output of running   dmesg  if you can get to a TTY
<frankcox672> what is alternate installer- you mean alternate cd
<Unit193> Yep
<frankcox672> ok - I am almost done with winders-will try and reboot in a minute
<frankcox672> thnks
<l057c0d3r> wow
<Unit193> Yes?
<l057c0d3r> was reading over what i missed
<Unit193> I've had the i915 driver crap out on my really badly
<l057c0d3r> myself.. i get nothing but a black screen... up untill the login screen
<frankcox672> 1915 ?
<l057c0d3r> and when i logoff.  its a glitche screen till power off
<frankcox672> Never had these propblems w/ 9 or 10
<frankcox672>   ok I have control of Lubuntu again-is there any way to get out of the messed up screen other than reboot?
<frankcox672> on the flat screen is says change t0 1280x   and then it opened
<frankcox672> I changed the settings but somehow did not manage to save it
<frankcox672> sME THING -GAVE ERROR OUT OF RANGE -CHANGE 1280 then popped open -excuse caps
<frankcox672> rick Emach`1200
<frankcox672> when I opened it again it said it was set correctly-then blew up again
<frankcox672> guess I need to reformat again-try another versiomn
<frankcox672> that was the alternate
<Unit193> frankcox672: You should be able to use xrandr
<frankcox672> WHAT IS XRANDR ?
<Unit193> Mind turning off caps? And it's a terminal way to set screen res
<frankcox672> sorry about caps-keep hitting button
<frankcox672> ok -will try that
<frankcox672> rick
<frankcox672> xrandr failed to set size of gamma output default Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240 current 1280 x 1024 maximum same
<frankcox672> default connected 1280x1024+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<frankcox672> it seems to be saying it is set correctly to me but I not real good with video-not at all
<frankcox672> I don't know anything else to do but update tyhe system and see if it works -if not try another version
<yuler> I've a friend that installed lubuntu on his 256mb 700mhz computer.  He downloaded "50,000" emails into Thunderbird and had Chromium open with 2 tabs, so  the hard drive was highly active that it caused  screen rewrites to stutter.   He left it on overnight, but no change in the morning.  I suspected the swap file was hit hard and advised him to view processes with tops @ CLI.  Any advice?
<Folklore> how I reset the default cmdlinpath
<Folklore> for f4
#lubuntu 2011-12-25
<jmcardle> hey
<mysteriousdarren> hi
<jmcardle> how is your xmas eve going?
<jmcardle> (or xmas, depending on time zone)
<mysteriousdarren> good, spent time with close family the whole crowd is coming tom wbu?
<jmcardle> good. spending it with my partner's family :) we're both in bed now, on our separate laptops
<Santa_Claus> ho ho ho
<mysteriousdarren> Jacky keeps playing games haha
<Santa_Claus> :P
<Santa_Claus> Ho ho ho; merry Christmas!
<Santa_Claus> mysteriousdarren's been a very good boy.
<Santa_Claus> Sounds like someone'd like a quad-core Intel Sandy Bridge with 8GB LM tonight :)
<mysteriousdarren> thanks JackyAlcine!
<mysteriousdarren> jk
<jmcardle> :o Santa's identity revealed. Appears on TMZ tomorrow, replete with photos of Santa going shopping at a local mall.
<mysteriousdarren> ya that would be sad
<falcon_> need to understand something. with these different distros. am using 11.04 want to upgrade to 11.10. am i going to get all the extra packages that you get with an ubuntu 11.10 download or is it just upgrading the kernel. because i don't want the weight of a heavy package
<falcon_> also when i was trying to upgrade (which i cancelled and had to reinstall lubuntu 11.04) it said it would take 5 hours for the upgrade. but yet you can download ubuntu 11.10  and install in much less time. but i don't want the heavy distro just the kernel upgrade
<falcon_> part of my message got cut off. i was saying that it would take 5 hours for the upgrade
<falcon_> with lubuntu is it a full package with just lxde desktop? and if so is it the same thing as downloading ubuntu 11.10 and then downloading the lxde desktop to use with it
<iceroot> falcon_: there is no difference when upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 instead of installing 11.10 directly
<iceroot> falcon_: yes its the same, installing ubuntu and then lubuntu-desktop will get the samw packages as installing lubuntu directly
<falcon_> why does it take so long to upgrade?
<iceroot> falcon_: slow internet-speed, low cpu speed
<iceroot> falcon_: and why you need a kernel upgrade?
<falcon_> was wondering if maybe new software might not work with older kernel
<iceroot> falcon_: no
<falcon_> haven't run into problems yet but thats why i thought you upgrade
<iceroot> falcon_: i am sure you will never find a software which requeires qare higher kernel
<falcon_> would like to run lubuntu off of flash drive for speed but want to save files to hard drive do you know how to accomplish this
<iceroot> falcon_: put / on the ss and /home on the hdd
<iceroot> ssd
<falcon_> would like to take out prompt for password everytime i want to download
<iceroot> falcon_: ?
<iceroot> falcon_: what is asking for a password?
<falcon_> i get prompted for user password when i want to download packages
<iceroot> falcon_: packages like *.deb?
<falcon_> anything from synaptic package manager
<iceroot> falcon_: so you are talking about synaptic and not a browser
<falcon_> correct
<iceroot> falcon_: that is normal and should NOT be changed
<iceroot> falcon_: because synaptic needs to act as root
<iceroot> falcon_: and for that its using sudo/gksudo
<iceroot> !sudo | falcon_
<ubot5> falcon_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<falcon_> thanx for the links
<falcon_> what is the best way to shut down computer when it freezes?
<holstein> falcon_: if you can get to tty and sudo shutdown -h now
<holstein> if its frozen though, its frozen... if its something im troubleshooting, i'll typically unplug the hard drive, and try to do as much as i can with a live CD... then pulling the power cant hurt anything
<falcon_> did a computer shutdown by holding down powerbutton down could not boot to disk on powerup
<falcon_> do i need to flash my bios
<falcon_> i am presently able to boot using fn + f12 on post screen
<falcon_> if i just poweron without that i get error exiting pxe-rom boot disk required
<falcon_> using acer aspire one d255 netbook. went to acer website for file aig32.zip to flash bios couldn't find it . other websites that have it want you to sign up to their downloader
<falcon_> do you know how to open these acer laptops tried it it's messy
<falcon_> disk utility is giving me a warning "drive failure imminent" says something about reallocated
<falcon_> could i still run this thing off an external drive without the internal hdd
<falcon_> do you know how to use a usb product as a 2nd monitor
<falcon_> lubuntu 11.04 how do i change background color
<falcon_> can i download 11.10 to same partition
<hyperair> let's do this one question at a time, and in full sentences.
<hyperair> your first question: "did a computer shutdown by holding powerbutton down could not boot to disk on powerup do i need to flash my bios"
<hyperair> i'm assuming you held your power button down to force-shutdown your computer, and following that, you can no longer boot to disk on powerup.
<falcon_> correct
<hyperair> i think we can rule out flashing the bios
<hyperair> if your bios was borked, you would not be able to boot using fn+f12
<hyperair> i'm assuming that fn+f12 = boot device menu
<falcon_> no. hold fn down while repeatedly hit f12 on post
<hyperair> yes, i know
<hyperair> but if your bios was borked, you wouldn't be able to POST
<hyperair> f12 is the boot device menu, right?
<falcon_> i don't go into menu it just boots up normally from there
<hyperair> huh?
<hyperair> what is fn+f12 supposed to do on your laptop?
<hyperair> on mine it shows the boot device menu
<falcon_> i don't know i was playing around with combos and it worked
 * hyperair facepalms
<hyperair> so it succeeds in booting up?
<falcon_> yes, but i would like it to normally without this
<hyperair> so.... you just hold fn and pummel the f12 key at POST, and it just... boots up.
<hyperair> with no interventino?
<hyperair> no selection of things from a menu or anything?
<hyperair> what do you see before it enters the lubuntu splash?
<falcon_> correct
<falcon_> nothing
<hyperair> this is very weird.]
<hyperair> well what model is yourl aptop?
<hyperair> oh acer aspire one
<falcon_> acer aspire one d255
<hyperair> https://wiki.debian.org/DebianAcerOne <-- judging from this... i think that f12 actually opens up a boot menu
<hyperair> are you really sure you don't see a boot menu?
<falcon_> only if i hit f12 but not both
<falcon_> this may be a glitch caused by forcedown
<hyperair> very weird
<hyperair> well what you can try to do is enter the bios
<hyperair> and verify the boot device priority has hard disk first
<falcon_> i changed all combos of boots in the bios
<hyperair> put hard disk to the top
<falcon_> did that
<hyperair> you have lubuntu installed on the hard disk, right?
<hyperair> not a flash drive or anything?
<falcon_> correct
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> try resetting your bios to default settings?
<falcon_> did that too
<hyperair> heh weird.
<falcon_> i thought it may have been a bios driver
<hyperair> could you take a video of the screen during the boot up sequence with fn+f12?
<hyperair> afaik bios don't really have drivers..
<hyperair> and especially not in laptops
<falcon_> dont have a video camera ( i know what time am i living in)
<hyperair> force-shutdowns also shouldn't *ever* hit the bios.
<hyperair> the most it can do is bork your filesystem.
<hyperair> also, if you google for $laptop_model service manual, you can probably find instructinos on how to dismantle your laptop
<falcon_> after post i get blinking cursor then splash lubuntu
<hyperair> i've opened an acer 4736-series laptop before, to clean the fan.
<hyperair> this is weird.
<falcon_> tried opening this started wrecking it
<hyperair> you need to read the service manual
<hyperair> there are a bunch of screws to remove
<falcon_> do they cement these things together
<hyperair> and a bunch of plastic catches
<hyperair> you need to know where the plastic catches are so you can pry them apart without breaking them
<hyperair> the service manual documents it all
<falcon_> didn't know about the catches
<hyperair> and you have to remove the components in a very specific order (stupid acer)
<falcon_> showing imminent disk failure warnings will probably have to replace it soon
<hyperair> for example, to access the cpu fan of the 4736, i needed to remove... first, the top panel (near the monitor), the keyboard, the monitor itself, wireless, modem, top surface, motherboard
<hyperair> in that order.
<hyperair> compare this to the lenovo y410: unscrew one panel in the back.
<falcon_> maybe i'll just send it for repair
<hyperair> yes, that's probably your best bet
<hyperair> if it's under warranty, that's really your only choice.
<hyperair> unless you're willing to void the warranty
<falcon_> i'd still like to figure out how to boot normally
<hyperair> shrug. maybe something really is screwed in the bios
<falcon_> can't find the bios file aig32.zip
<hyperair> i don't know the acer aspire one well enough to know how to fix it with the limited information i'm getting.
<hyperair> trust me when i say you don't want to flash your bios on your own
<hyperair> i did that with my thinkpad
<hyperair> the flashing hung halfway
<hyperair> and the laptop needed a motherboard replacement
<falcon_> i didn't know it was difficult
<hyperair> it isn't difficult.
<hyperair> but it's expensive if it fails
<falcon_> i'll just keep hitting fn+f12
<hyperair> to repair a broken bios, you need to get a replacement motherboard, desolder the bios chips, and exchange them.
<falcon_> i'm glad i couldn't find the file
<hyperair> and then it's something like stuffing back the broken bios chip back on the motherboard after it's booted into the bios, and reflashing it
<hyperair> it's very weird stuff, definitely something you don't want to try with a laptop
<phillw> there is a minimal rescue available for some Acer Aspires... which model is it?
<hyperair> aspire one
<hyperair> d255
<falcon_> aspire one d255
<phillw> then, you are in luck :) http://macles.blogspot.com/2008/08/acer-aspire-one-bios-recovery.html
<falcon_> that's not flashing the bios is it
<phillw> falcon_: that is how recover if flashing fails and you have a dead machine.
<falcon_> i'll check it out thanks
<phillw> as hyperair said, a failed flash of the bios is a really bad situation to be in.
<hyperair> ooh, it has a bios recovery thing
<hyperair> that's damn awesome
<hyperair> for my thinkpad, i sent it into the lenovo service centre, and waited two weeks for the shipment of replacement motherboards to arrive
<hyperair> incidentally, the smae thinkpad is now in the same lenovo service centre again for a battery replacement
<hyperair> yay thinkpad
<phillw> hyperair: acer are one the under-rated producers of computer & media stuff. I have no hesitation in recommending them to people.
<hyperair> phillw: they're horrible to open up.
<phillw> I'm also very impressed with GateWay.
<hyperair> phillw: i'm very unimpressed with acer after opening it up to service the fan
<hyperair> my sister's laptop
<phillw> hyperair: they are! I replaced a keyboard on one :)
<hyperair> the keyboard is pretty simple to access actually
<hyperair> but to access the fan...
<bioterror> Acer desktops are okay, but with laptops I would try to gather extra money and buy something a little better
<hyperair> you have to go from the top down
<hyperair> first the top panel
<phillw> fortuantely the video on you tube went through it all. Took 30 mins.
<hyperair> then the keyboard
<hyperair> then the monitor
<hyperair> then the top casing
<bioterror> hyperair, lenovo does it well with the keyboards. couple of screws from bottom and you can remove keyboard <3
<hyperair> (WHY oh WHY did they make the monitor need to be removed in order to remove the top casing?!)
<hyperair> bioterror: oh yes. the thinkpad was like that. awesome stuff.
<hyperair> bioterror: but so is the acer. just a couple of screws from the bottom
<hyperair> on the other hand, in my thinkpad e220s, the battery's internal and i can't remove it without removing the top casing, which is ridiculously hard
<phillw> hyperair: just remember to take the long screw out :P
<hyperair> the plastic catches on this thing are ridiculously tough to pry open
<hyperair> i was afraid i'd break the entire thing
<hyperair> phillw: i broke one of the screwholes >_>
<hyperair> missed a screw
<hyperair> but the acer service manual is awesome
<hyperair> it's very detailed
<phillw> hyperair: motto of the story... watch the video :P
<hyperair> tells you where all the plastic catches are, and how to pray open the top cover
<hyperair> phillw: there weren't videos for the thinkpad e220s!
<hyperair> the thinkpad e220s service manual was abysmal
<phillw> ahh, not played with a thinkpad in years... I got the one I needed to 'play' with opened up okay.
<hyperair> it just showed three bloody arrows lifting up the top cover
<hyperair> and i'm like IT'S NOT COMING OFF. HOW?!!
<hyperair> phillw: you got one of those retro-looking ones.
<hyperair> not the new shiny no-service-panel ones.
<phillw> hyperair: we should *really* be in -offtopic :P
<hyperair> where you have to remove the keyboard to chance the RAM.
<hyperair> yes we really should =)
<xsaidx> hello
<hyperair> hi
<xsaidx> hyperair: you use keepassx ?? i have a problem i cant add any new entry
 * hyperair doesn't
<xsaidx> hyperair: ok thansk
<xsaidx> mark76: hello, do you use keepassx ?
<mark76> Nope
<xsaidx> mark76:  ok ;]
<mark76> I don't even know what it is
<xsaidx> mark76: its a password manager
<mark76> Oh right
<mark76> Like Seahorse?
<xsaidx> mark76: uhmm i never used that but well its a toll where you can save your psw's in an encrypted file and some feature that needs more work ;]
<xsaidx> mark76: http://www.keepassx.org/
<mark76> I see
<xsaidx> hello im back
<xsaidx> still strugglin
<xsaidx> anyone here using keepassx ?
<reflexrg> how do I edit the launchers on menu and launch bar?
<reflexrg> so I can have it open different firefox profiles
<reflexrg> right now I have it setup so that it opens the profile manager every time
<reflexrg> I just changed exec: firefox -new-window to exec: firefox -no-remote and used terminal to open profilemanager and unchecked don't start up profilemanager so I can open my other profiles
<reflexrg> :)
<reflexrg> edited file /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop
#lubuntu 2012-12-17
<theDeadSinger> hello
<theDeadSinger> i was hoping someone could help me get the correct drivers installed for my laptop...
<holstein> !ask | theDeadSinger
<ubottu> theDeadSinger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> ^^ assuming thats what you need
<Unit193> You missed nvidia!  Could try and see if jockey is any good now.
<holstein> Unit193: i think it links both :)
<theDeadSinger> the "sudo lshw -C video" command, is that ever wrong? it's telling me i've got a different video card than i thought. it seems rather specific, giving me the manufacturer...
<holstein> theDeadSinger: the trouble is, your hardware case is specific to you.. i usually run a live CD when i get a new box... i run lspci and start researching what doesnt work
<holstein> !ati | theDeadSinger
<ubottu> theDeadSinger: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> ^^ that is likely the best place to start
<holstein> theDeadSinger: im about to crash... you can try #ubuntu if you need.. intstalling these drivers is pretty much the same for all the *buntu's... you are welcome to hang here as long as you like.. cheers!
<Slit> Hi! It think Lubunut 12.10 has a bug. My pcmanfm is crashing when I install shortcut to application menu...
<julien___> Bonjour a tous !
<julien___> Si quelqu'un sais comment installer lunbu,tu en USB , je suis curieux de savoir
<julien___> Je me galere sur un eeepc
<julien___> :))
<julien___> lunbuntu
<julien___> someone here  ?
<Noskcaj> julien___, yes
<julien___> Noskcaj: do you know how to instal lunbuntu ? ;à
<julien___> :)
<julien___> without cd ? :)
<Noskcaj> julien___, you use a usb
<Noskcaj> or a dvd, or in extream cases 2 floppy disks
<julien___> i use a usb
<julien___> and on the eeepc ; i did not suceed to make it boot
<Noskcaj> ok, you go into bios and make the usb your first boot option
<Noskcaj> if you did that, how did you copy the iso to USB?
<julien___> i just unpack it
<julien___> yep for the bios i am ok , but did not boot
<julien___> i just unpack it on the usb key ... but nothing happens
<Noskcaj> so you're on windows?
<julien___> Noskcaj:  : yes
<Noskcaj> julien___, download this http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download and use it instead
<Noskcaj> then it will boot
<Noskcaj> i have to go now, bye
<julien___> thanks a lot !
<julien___> have a good night Noskcaj
<julien___> if its lte in your place
<julien___> if its late in your place
<Noskcaj> 8:30 am, school time. lol
<julien___> your in oslo ? ;)
<Noskcaj> Australia
<julien___> ah ok ! have a good day then !! :))
<Noskcaj> ok, you too
<julien___> no school, i am a bit older
<julien___> thank
<julien___> (from paris)
<Ray__> Is there a way that I can stop the "Power Manager" popup from popping up and telling me that my system is on batter power/charging?
<Unit193> Ray__: Pull up the power manager settings and uncheck "Show notifications to notify about the battery state", this'll also not tell you when it is under 10%, I'd guess.
<Ray__> Okay, thanks.
<Diegongui> Hello I want to install or update adobe flash player. I already search but it's difficult for me
<Diegongui> anyone can help me with that ?
<Diegongui> I've downloaded the tar file but I don't know what to do with that
<holstein> Diegongui: i wouldnt do it that way
<holstein> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04 should work
<holstein> might need to get more manual with it in lubuntu
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras would do this and other packages you might want/need
<holstein> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Diegongui> nothing happens when I click on apt:flashplugin-installer
<Diegongui> i mean on the button
<holstein> Diegongui: i wouldnt expect the software center popups to work with lubuntu
<Diegongui> I read that uboutuu
<Diegongui> but It's complicated
<holstein> Diegongui: i would refer to the information, and adapt it
<Diegongui> I don't use konqueror neither ff
<Diegongui> just chromium
<holstein> sure.. you can also just use chrome if you want.. the 32bit version has flash built in
<holstein> Diegongui: the packages im suggesting will get you flash for any browser though
<Diegongui> you mean I don't have to update anything?
<holstein> Diegongui: im not following your question
<holstein> Diegongui: the 32bit chrome browser has flash built in
<Diegongui> "the 32bit version has flash built in"
<holstein> correct
<holstein> *not* chromium
<holstein> chrome..
<Diegongui> oh, you are right
<holstein> or.. sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<holstein> or search for flash in the package manager of your choice
<holstein> OR sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Diegongui> with this nothing happens "or.. sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<holstein> OR use chrome (not chromium) from https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<Diegongui> in the package? you mean lubuntu software ? I already have adobe flash installed
<holstein> Diegongui: then restart the browser and try http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Diegongui> 3rd option is downloading 70mb
<Diegongui> :p
<holstein> Diegongui: you dont *need* flash .. and its not shipped by default.. if you want to add functionality, you'll need to add software that will take up space
<Diegongui> I don't need flash but when I wanted to see a youtube video it notices me that I have to update it
<holstein> Diegongui: you might get a notice about flash beind out of date
<holstein> Diegongui: that doesnt mean you dont have flash installed.. nor does it mean you dont have the latest version of flash for linux installed
<holstein> Diegongui: i would tell the browser to dismiss those notices.. or use chrome which maintains its own flash..
<Diegongui> chromium it installed by default I think
<holstein> Diegongui: nope
<Diegongui> I don't want to change the browser, It's getting good so far
<holstein> Diegongui: its not included in chromium.. .chromium is opensource.. flash is not
<Diegongui> If I change, I'd use a lighter one
<holstein> Diegongui: you dont have to. im only offering you the method by which to get the latest flash.. which is with chrome..
<Diegongui> i mean on lubuntu
<Unit193> Chromium is installed as the default, but correct that it doesn't come with flash.  flashplugin-installer adds it.
<holstein> adobe is not maintaining flash for linux anymore AFAIK.. but chrome is supplying and maintaining it
<Diegongui> that installer I already have on lubuntu software
<Diegongui> so, I have to do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" any time I want to update flashplugin ?
<holstein> Diegongui: no
<Diegongui> that process just already stop
<Diegongui> nothing else happened
<holstein> Diegongui: that will get you flash as well.. sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer will get you *just* flash
<Diegongui> I konw that abobe will no longer update flash for linux
<holstein> thats why you get the popups about it being out of date..
<Diegongui> but I'm sory, I don't get the rest... I must be stupid
<holstein> Diegongui: its not out of date in chrome
<Diegongui> but It is not ?
<holstein> Diegongui: but, if you dont want chrome, thats fine
<holstein> if you want *just* flash, you install it ... the package is called flashplugin-installer
<Diegongui> and You suggest that I download chrome
<holstein> Diegongui: i dont care which you do.. im just offering suggestions...if you dont want to see a popup about flash being out of date...
<Diegongui> now I have installed flashplugin installer right ?
<holstein> Diegongui: you can open a termina and copy-paste this.. without the quote marks.. "sudo apt-get instal flashplugin-installer"
<Diegongui> I already did that
<holstein> you'll be prompted for your password, and then it will either install, or say "its already installed"
<holstein> then, you can restart the browser and visit http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Diegongui> ubuntu-restricted-extras ya está en su versión más reciente.
<Diegongui> Thank you for your patiance !
<holstein> Diegongui: above, i didnt say to do that.. i said "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<Diegongui> says it's already uptated
<holstein> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<holstein> Diegongui: ok.. so you can continue with my suggestion.. restart the browser and visit http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Diegongui> It says it's already updated
<holstein> Diegongui: the site should say what version you have installed
<Diegongui> ok
<holstein> Diegongui: in which case, you can stop trying to install flash, and just use it
<Diegongui> haha
<Diegongui> Let's see
<Diegongui> You have version 11,2,202,258 installed
<holstein> Diegongui: thats it then... so when a site says "you dont have the latest version" you can ignore that message
<Diegongui> All right then
<Diegongui> and you said that there is a way to get rid of that message ?
<holstein> Diegongui: depends.. should be a "dont show me this message" check box
<Diegongui> oh
<Diegongui> holstein: do you use antivirus on lubuntu ?
<holstein> Diegongui: no
<Diegongui> It's true that the hard drive doesn't get fragmented in linux with ext 3 ?
<Diegongui> I read that because I couldn't find a degragger for linux
<holstein> Diegongui: read what you like
<holstein> Diegongui: i dont defrag or run antivirus
<Diegongui> Ok
<holstein> Diegongui: you should read and make decisions for yourself
<holstein> Diegongui: do i think you need to? no
#lubuntu 2012-12-18
<MangoBoy> Hi i got a problem loosing taskbar in pcmanfm and would need a clue .. also got problem with vlc only works maximized...
<MangoBoy> I would truly be thankfull for any hints.. I am verry comfuced about theming and frames and windowmanaging..
<holstein> MangoBoy: vlc for audio?
<holstein> the video only plays full screen?
<holstein> if you are using compiz, try not using compiz..
<elspru> hi how do I make my second monitor as the other virtual desktop
<SpyderZ> Okay, so I'm at the edge of my abilities, and I'm looking for help installing a java program from source. I'vec compiled it, and I can get it to run, but I don't know how to "Install" it from here. ;?
<holstein> elspru: not sure about that.. i have only ever extended the current desktop to it
<SpyderZ> By "Install" I mean getting it from the compiled source directory to the rest of the filesystem, and with a link in the launcher. I'm sure this is entry level stuff, so I'm sorry to bother about it. ;?
<holstein> SpyderZ: i have only ever run java apps like this "java -jar '/path/to/.jar'"
<holstein> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<elspru> apt-get install default-jre
<holstein> if that doesnt help, you'll need to ask the maintainer of the application how you are meant to run it
<SpyderZ> Heh, I have the JRE, JDK, and ANT which this program required to compile it. After compiling it, I can use "ANT run <App Name>" to run it, but I'm looking to make it a permanent addition to my desktop.
<holstein> i mean, if its running, its running.. you can add the startup script to a launcher
<SpyderZ> As I'm relatively new to the Linux filesystem. What I'm trying to do is the Linux equivilent of moving the compiled directory to the Linux version of "Program Files", and then yes, adding it to the Launcher. One of the potential misconceptions I have is that once compiled, I didn't think I'd need to continue using "ANT" to run it. This may just be ignorance on my part. Even so, I'm trying to "Correctly" set this program up like the
<SpyderZ> through the software center.
<holstein> SpyderZ: you can set it up however the maintainer makes that possible and however you would like.. what would i do? make a launcher with the startup script in it
<SpyderZ> So the command ANT run <App> is a perfectly acceptable way to have things "Running
<SpyderZ> " in Linux?
<holstein> SpyderZ: in java
<holstein> SpyderZ: thats a java app
<holstein> SpyderZ: you didnt get if from "linux" or from lubuntu.. or from the software center.. if thats how the application is intended to run, then its fine
<SpyderZ> Mkay. There's obviously a lot I need to familiarize myself with in Linux. ;P
<SpyderZ> Thank you. ^.^
<manacit> I realize this is probably a stupid question, but how do I log in with the live cd? It asks me for a username and password.
<tsimpson> manacit: it should log you in automatically,  but try ubuntu:ubuntu (or maybe lubuntu:lubuntu)
<manacit> It looks like blank/blank should work, but it throws me right back at the login screens
<manacit> I'm not sure if its that something is crashing, or if I'm doing it wrongs
<manacit> Wrong rather
<tsimpson> I'd guess it's the former
<Noskcaj> manacit, make sure you have an official release, you sometimes get stuff like that in daily's
<Noskcaj> or you didn't md5
<poq> Hi all. Why is self-written gtk app looks like windows 2000? Lubuntu 12.04 http://tau.rghost.ru/private/42347095/ed87dc7599a4d70c354a1b23ffaceaaa/image.png
<linuxman> hi
<linuxman> i am not able to listen to audio on my headphones,  i am using lubuntu 12.10
<linuxman> on the alsa mixer, i have selected my card to be the "usb headphones", however sound i still coming through my speakers, not headphones.
<linuxman> this happens only on lubuntu..
<linuxman> bump
#lubuntu 2012-12-19
<Noskcaj> Phillw: in lubuntu why do all files you create on the desktop get put in the top left corner no matter where you clicked "new file"
<Noskcaj> can someone confirm if this is a bug
<aaas> how can i add an icon (lxterminal) to the taskbar
<jude0> aaas right click on panel and then click [panel settings] > [Panel Applets] > [Application Launch Bar] > [Edit]
<aaas> thanks
<jude0> i recommend lxmed if you want more control over icons
<jude0> http://lxmed.sourceforge.net/
<jude0> aaas hopefully lxmed it gets added to lxde soon
<Guest64223> hi
<Guest64223> can someone help me out. I downloaded and installed lubuntu and it is great however i want to remove the default games but when i try to take off even ace-of-penguins it wants to uninstall lubuntu-desktop
<Noskcaj> Guest64223, why do you need to remove it so badly?
<HarryLweber> morning ... need an expert in configuring a localhost
<Noskcaj> good luck HarryLweber, i'm not sure you will find one
<HarryLweber> mornin' Noskcaj ... i installed Lampp yesterday and got very frustrated... the installation worked pretty well ... but i am not able to start it because lampp is only available for 32bit while i am on 64
<Noskcaj> HarryLweber, that cannot be fun. and good evening to you
<HarryLweber> Noskcaj: you can say that. i am working with php a lot and need this localhost :(
<tsimpson> what do you mean by lampp?
<Noskcaj> tsimpson, i assume linux apache mysql php5 SOMETHING?TYPO
<Noskcaj> good night all
<tsimpson> ...assume if you want I'll just ask
<HarryLweber> tsimpson: i mean that package by apache friends
<HarryLweber> tsimpson: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html ... there you go
<tsimpson> HarryLweber: seems easier to me to just install the packages from the repositories instead
<HarryLweber> tsimpson: also tried this ... but the problem there was that i was not able to safe ANY PHP files in the htdocs folder
<tsimpson> you need to use sudo
<tsimpson> or add yourself to the www-data group and chmod g+wrx /var/www/default
<tsimpson> maybe you also need chgrp www-data /var/www/default too, I don't remember
<tsimpson> but it's much easier to manage and it *will work*
<tsimpson> I used https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/web-servers.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/databases.html as guides
<HarryLweber> tsimpson: if I understand it right i could set up a vhost in my /home directory, right? that would be more easier to safe files
<tsimpson> sure, or you can load the userdir apache module and use localhost/~$USER
<Guest88910> ?
<HarryLweber> tsimpson: that one i dont understand ... :(
<Guest88910> exit
<synned> ?
<tsimpson> HarryLweber: apache has a module called userdir, it allows http://localhost/~user to serve files from ~/public_html
<HarryLweber> ah ok, but i guess i'll have to return to windows for this work :(
<HarryLweber> that goes way beyond my knowledge
<tsimpson> just use the guides I posted
<HarryLweber> tsimpson: i will... but if I have questions ... can i ping you tonight around 20.00 hrs UTC?
<tsimpson> if I'm here (not /away) sure
<tsimpson> there's always #ubuntu too, plenty of people in there have a LAMP setup
<strtempo> hi
<strtempo> i use puppy, but i want install lubu in usb and use it?
<strtempo> how can i use
<m1r> hello, i am trying to autologin Lubuntu-minimal 12.10 x64, but i cant find right file where to enable autologin. anyone have idea where these gem is hidden ? :)
<holstein> m1r: i enabled it in 11.10... lemme see if i can find it
<holstein> m1r: i think it was like this http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1806
<holstein> might be a lubuntu specific.conf or .rc
<holstein> other relevant posts http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2022529 http://ubuntu.distrosfaqs.org/lubuntu-users/manually-setting-autologin/
<m1r1> holstein: thanks for info, i will check on it now
<WAlbenzi> Weird problem: On the first boot of a customized livecd, the desktop is not refreshed when an icon is removed from ~/Desktop/.  This is not present on the uncustomised LiveCD.  It appears an alteration in /var/lib (somewhere) is responsible for allowing the desktop refresh.
<WAlbenzi> Any idea what I am missing?
<Noskcaj> WAlbenzi, interesting, i have no idea though
<m1r1> holstein: many thanks, problem solved :)
#lubuntu 2012-12-20
<vrnithin> hi
<vrnithin> How to install bumblebee on lubuntu ?
<sepisoad> How hard is to add global menu feature to lubuntu desktop, like ubuntu???
<sepisoad> or just push menus to the applications' title bar!!!
<sepisoad> like having an icon next to application logo in title bar, and when user clicks on that, it show the menus
<holstein> there is a menu button, more so than in ubuntu
<holstein> i typically find that whenn you add to LXDE, you end up making it slow
<holstein> i would look at awn if you want something slick.. or docky... or just take some pics and let us know exactly what you are looking for
#lubuntu 2012-12-21
<ghulam> hello all
<ghulam> I want to install lubuntu 12.04 on 2 bg ssd , is it possible
<holstein> ghulam: 2 gb? the size you mean?
<holstein> thats tight... i would want 4
<ghulam> yesss
<holstein> if you literally have nothing on the disk, try it.. otherwise, you might want to get the minmal and add just what you need
<ghulam> how to get the minimal , please tell me
<holstein> i always just google "ubuntu minimal iso" and fine https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ghulam> actually I not so much technically confident .It seems an impossible thing for me to install from a minimal cd. mine tablet have no ethernet and wifi will not work I am sure, so connecting to internet prior to install is impossible for me now. Any way out.
<ghulam> ?
<holstein> ghulam: sure.. plenty of ways.. you can always do this somewhere else, and build your own OS and load it up there.. or take the 2gb sd to another machine with networking and go from there.. get a bigger ssd... try another smaller distro
<ghulam> Hurray! While I was chatting with you I was also doin some experiments. A trick worked. I put 16 GB sd card and it worked .I manually selected the partions .Seem to work I will post later Thank you very much for help
<holstein> cheers
<ghulam> bye for now I m feeling exiiiiiiiiiit ment
<hyperair> exitment, huh
<hyperair> if excitement is the feeling of being excited, then exitment would be the feeling when you're exiting, i suppose
<jonesn420> hi
<jonesn420> is someone availble to help me with probably a simple deal? i am trying to change the temperature output in lxpanels output of C to Fahrenheit
<holstein> jonesn420: you cant just right click and go into some preferences for that?
<jonesn420> yeah i tried that. here are options...
<jonesn420> colors...sensor (autodetect is on) and temperature levels... that is all it doesnt give me the gui option to change C to F
<jonesn420> unless i need to change the auto sensor location to something else
<jonesn420> i just know it is runnin hot right now and wanted to watch it. been converting videos
<holstein> well, you can watch it in C.. but lemme look
<jonesn420> i dont know Celsius much that is why lol
<jonesn420> thanks for checkin it out
<jonesn420> i tried lookin but everything talks about lm-sensors. i got it installed but no change
<holstein> well, you just dump it in google a few times and you'll get used to it.. but i'll look.. i literally worried about it for 2 seconds, and then just left it as-is
<jonesn420> i c
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/226994/converting-celsius-processor-temperature-to-fahrenheit is how to do it in conky
<holstein> maybe you prefer that anyway?
<jonesn420> i dont use conky but i guess if it is easier
<jonesn420> i installed it before and didnt know the first step in writing scripts it seemed hard lol
<holstein> we've already discussed whats "easier" ;) ...if you dont want conky, dont do it
<holstein> lemme look in /etc/sensors.conf
<jonesn420> k
<jonesn420> see u know much more than i do
<jonesn420> lol
<holstein> nah. im just googling around
<jonesn420> i see
<holstein> looks like i have an /etc/sensors.conf
<holstein> there is an -f flag for that.. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/sensors.1.html
<jonesn420> i get ya man. i will just keep googlin til i find it all just tried for 20minutes and sometimes i know there are alot of pro's in these chats so quicker answer sometimes
<holstein> jonesn420: you could try #ubuntu? i was searching for a way to do it system-wide
<jonesn420> ok i will check it out thanks for helpin a bit. i will keep in mind to just come here for some real real bad issues
<jonesn420> ok i might in a bit i will keep tryin. i was just lookin for how to configure the lxpanel addon
<holstein> this looks cool http://www.webupd8.org/2012/07/monitor-hardware-temperature-in-ubuntu.html
<holstein> jonesn420: im sure there is some way to do it in lxpanel..
<jonesn420> yeah that is nice i just wanted a quick deal in panel to look at all the time though instead of a app to open
<jonesn420> thanks holstein
<holstein> i thought it was both..
<holstein> yeah, theres an applet
<Cherry-Vanilla> I would just like to say... lubuntu is my favorite flavor of linux for a pentium 4 era sorta shitty laptop.
<Cherry-Vanilla> Yeah.
<Cherry-Vanilla> No offense.
<Cherry-Vanilla> Usually I would come into these kinds of channels with some kind of question pertaining to some kind of issue pertaining to the OS in question.
<Cherry-Vanilla> But nothing.. nothing has gone wrong. It's a miracle.
<l057c0d3r> actually lubuntu is nice.. i prefer gentoo though.. but its much hader to install and use...  thats why on my kids lappys i got lubuntu
<THE_Grosser> Hey guys I know the question might be dumb, but I am a huge fan of lubuntu I prefer it over Ubuntu and Xubuntu (I have used it for a long time on my netbook) and now I want to make use of it on my main machine. So my question would be if it makes a difference if I use lubuntu over Xubuntu with the softwarecenter in my mind, because I own a few games there, which are not available in the lubuntu-softwarecenter etc.
<THE_Grosser> or phrased in a different way: can I use the official ubuntu softwarecenter on lubuntu without problems
#lubuntu 2012-12-22
<k73sk> The peppermint os chat is dead, can someone help me out here with some problems I'm having?
<Noskcaj> k73sk, what desktop does it use?
<k73sk> LXDE
<k73sk> peppermint three
<Noskcaj> whats the problem
<k73sk> I'm getting the awesome plymouth disconnected error
<Noskcaj> ?
<k73sk> All I did was remove quiet and splash from my /etc/default/grub, did update-grub, and then now I can't login unless I'm in text. If I try logging in after startx, it gives me that error
<Noskcaj> could you google the problem. not really the place to ask and i'm not quite sure what that means
<k73sk> I did, I've tried tons of "solutions" with all failing
<k73sk> Most people seem to have the problem after installing nvidia drivers and stuff.
<k73sk> But I didn't do that, so it's quite different
<k73sk> "mountall: Plymouth command failed, mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth"
<Unit193> This isn't really the place to go for that, but try reversing what you did and add those options back in.
<k73sk> Yeah I did.
<k73sk> would the fact my /home being encryped have something to do with it failing
<CrashTest> hello
<CrashTest> anyone here using skype in lubuntu?
<LDI> Hello
<LDI> Someone here? :)
<sepisoad> holstein, I made a simple mock-up of the global menu, here is the link: http://postimage.org/image/hj6e9bjin/
<sepisoad> please tell me if this can be done, or it just does not fit into lubuntu desktop
<holstein> sepisoad: im not following
<sepisoad> holstein, what do you mean? you don't like it?
<holstein> sepisoad: i dont understand what you are talking about
<holstein> are you talking about the file menu?
<holstein> did you remove window decorations by running compiz?
<holstein> sepisoad: i just have that menu
<holstein> sepisoad: we dont need a tool to add them since i am not clear on what you have done to remove them
<sepisoad> okey, tried to attach the main menu of the application to title bar
<holstein> sepisoad: attach?
<holstein> sepisoad: im not clear on why its not there?
<sepisoad> do you see the menu next to XChat logo in title bar?
<holstein> sepisoad: sure.. but i just see that. by default
<holstein> sepisoad: im not sure what you have dont to remove that functionality, and why/how you are trying to add it back
<sepisoad> holstein, no, if you run XChat app the menu is attached below the title bar
<holstein> sepisoad: i dont use xchat.. is this an xchat specific issue? what version?
<sepisoad> holstein, okey let me give you another screenshot, so you'll get my point, BTW most applications have menu bar, so it's not XChat specific
<holstein> sepisoad: if most have them and xchat doesnt, then thats xchat specific
<holstein> sepisoad: im not trying to be combative, im just not following at all
 * holstein installs xchat
<sepisoad> holstein, this is original XChat application with main menu bar attached below title bar like any other application : http://www.tinyuploads.com/images/wGJ1Uv.png
<sepisoad> holstein, so if you compare 2 you'll see the diff
<sepisoad> holstein, did you the second screenshot?
<holstein> sepisoad: sure
<holstein> sepisoad: whats the question?
<sepisoad> holstein, XChat is only an example, I wanted to suggest to relocate menu bars to a specific place inside title bar, for all application
<holstein> sepisoad: i would look for a window manager that does that
<sepisoad> holstein, of curse and lubuntu uses openbox right?
<holstein> sepisoad: sure.. so there might be a way to customize that in the rc.xml
<sepisoad> holstein, cool, do you know where this file can be found
<sepisoad> is it in home directory?
<holstein> there is ~/.config/openbox or something like that.. but i have *no* idea where or if those settings exist
<sepisoad> holstein, thanks, i'm reading it
<StevenX> Hi everyone. I'm trying to install a persistent lubuntu on a USB drive. I tried to use unetbootin
<StevenX> but it doesn't create a persistent install
<Unit193> Do you have windows?
<StevenX> Unit193: I do. I am also running Ubuntu on a virtual machine so I can use that as well.
<Unit193> That is to say, are you trying or can you try to make it from there?  Great, download and use LiLi, best thing to create bootable drives and a bummer it doesn't run on Linux. :P
<StevenX> Unit193: OK, I will use that.
<StevenX> Unit193: Wonder why unetbootin doesn't work.
<StevenX> :-(
<Unit193> I stopped using that a while ago, it generally works well enough, but not for what I needed.
<StevenX> OK cool. I'll try LiLi and see how that goes.
<StevenX> If that doesn't work I'm going to try and create it within Ubuntu.
<Unit193> (http://www.linuxliveusb.com/)  USB creator may be able to do it, yeah.
<StevenX> Unit193: Thanks, I'll go try this thing out!
#lubuntu 2012-12-23
<poq> I am newbie programmer and I want to help with developing to Lubuntu (some small apps and smth like that). Does the list of needed apps/features exists or I should create something what I think fit?
<Unit193> poq: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-r-lubuntu-work-items  there's that, and some others too.
<lewis1711> does anyone know much about openboxs focus? sometimes when I launch a new terminal it gets focus, sometimes not
<yoritomo> hello all, i would like to know if it is possible to install the battery indicator under Lubuntu 12.04 powerPC for Ibook G4 ?
<Unit193> Well, is xfce4-power-manager in the repo?
<yoritomo> wait i will check it
<yoritomo> yes , and installed already
<yoritomo> i tryed to add the battery widget to the bar, but look like need to configure it
<yoritomo> does not display
<yoritomo> wait please 20 mins
<Unit193> Alright.  I haven't used this on a PPC.
<Noskcaj> used what?
<Unit193> Lubuntu (12.04) on a PPC iBook G4.
<Noskcaj> ok, should work fine
<Unit193> Yes, but he was asking about the battery indicator.
<Noskcaj> i think it works
<yoritomo> Unit193 sorry i was away working, i am on working time for a chinese restaurant
<yoritomo> i am back
<Lautra> Hey Guys. So I just installed lubuntu on my old laptop. Everything seems to go awesome except that neither of my control keys work.
<Lautra> Does anyone have an idea on how I can attack this problem?
#lubuntu 2013-12-16
<nimtz> is there an easy to just not load lxde at startup
<nimtz> (not delete any package)
<ianorlin> and what just openbox?
<ianorlin> which version as it changed in 13.10
<ianorlin> in 13.04 and earlier near where you enter your password there is an area that says log into with a drop down menu and you can select openbox to not load lxde things
<nimtz> just command line
<nimtz> pre 13
<ianorlin> oh hit control alt f1 and enter password
<ianorlin> and log in
<nimtz> i have autologin turned on
<nimtz> i dont even want to load the login manager
<nimtz> (gdm, or whatever it is)
<ianorlin> you can still do that after logging in though
<nimtz> yeah, but then X will be running
<nimtz> i basically want to disable X altogheter
<ianorlin> hmm not sure how to do that other than maybe ubuntu server and remove packages for X
<ianorlin> or install from mini iso and choose what packages you want.
<koell> anyone using shotwell?
<Slesa> anyone knowing how to compile lxde? The lxde channel seems to be too silent
#lubuntu 2013-12-17
<n-iCe> hello guys
<n-iCe> I am using a VGA external monitor, how can I make to not turn off the monitor?
<n-iCe> after time
<holstein> n-iCe: TBH, i have had issues getting those settings to stick in some cases.. i assume you have set those in the GUI and tested, and the changes are not sticking? if not, try the settings..
<n-iCe> yeah
<n-iCe> are not sticking
<n-iCe> can't be saved
<n-iCe> why
<holstein> n-iCe: you can look into graphics drivers.. you can look into bios settings that could be over riding
<holstein> i konw, sometimes, i'll load up the heavier live ISO's, such as main ubuntu, and test.. if it works in main ubuntu 13.10, and not lubuntu 13.10, then, you should be able to figure out what needs to be added
<n-iCe> xset s off
<n-iCe> should solve the monitor time out
<holstein> n-iCe: correct.. i agree that it "should", but lubuntu is lean, and may not have the packages necessary to communicate with your hardware.. or, the bios could be over-riding the settings there
<holstein> you can see if lubuntu is still using xfce4-power-manager-settings by trying to run that command via alt+f2
<holstein> i dont have a stock lubuntu install here to test on
<holstein> n-iCe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1193716 is relevant
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1193716 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Monitor turns off after 10 minutes of inactivity despite the fact that XScreensaver has been removed from Lubuntu" [Medium,Confirmed]
<n-iCe> it is not
<n-iCe> Xfce4 Power Manager is not running, do you want to launch it now?
<holstein> n-iCe: OK.. so, move on from there, then
<holstein> n-iCe: i will not be able to suggest an exact fix for you unless i am at the hardware..
<n-iCe> is there any group
<n-iCe> to add power manager?
<holstein> n-iCe: shouldnt be
<user93901> possible to change font colour for inactive taskbar windows?
<user93901> inactive minimized windows are showing black fonts on black taskbar.
<user93901> Fixed it!  Changed the theme to clearlooks.
<leszek> hi
<Engin> there are people willing to do all sorts of stuff all around the world! thank you!
<Engin> i had an ancient (but cute) iBook G4 laying around maybe i'll put it to some use now!
<urielvigilant> What it is the easyest way to install Lubuntu on Asus eepc and wich version ?
<holstein> urielvigilant: you just download the iso, and use whatever is the easiest for you.. cd, usb stick, or whatever
<holstein> urielvigilant: i would get the latest 32bit 13.10
<wxl> urielvigilant: given it's an eeepc, usb
<wxl> urielvigilant: any version should work unless you have the oldest of eeepcs
<koell> found an old eMachine em350 from my brother (netbook). which ubuntu version should i choose? 64 bit possible?
<urielvigilant> its friend of mine epc, with 4 gb hardrive or flashdrive inside .... some like that but 4gb
<wxl> koell: you mean lubuntu, or is this a lubuntu question?
<urielvigilant> wxl
<wxl> urielvigilant: that tells me next to nothing, but you might want to try debian eeepc
<koell> wxl: oh sorry. have both channels open. but it doesnt matter. lubuntu/ubuntu. i may choose the server edition.
<urielvigilant> wxl : some people say i will find problems installing lubuntu 12.04 in machines with less the 4 gb or with 4gb ram
<urielvigilant> wxl : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1wK2LP7UkA
<wxl> urielvigilant: like i said, try debian eeepc
<urielvigilant> wxl : i dont want to install that DEbian because i have zero experience on it, then my friend wil come to me to ask for  help to handle it on begining. Please tell me can i follow exactly this instructions for Ubuntu same has on Lubuntu ?  http://gobitech.blogspot.pt/2011/06/install-ubuntu-1104-on-asus-eee-pc-701.html
<wxl> urielvigilant: all i can say is probably. try it.
<holstein> urielvigilant: i install the iso to a usb stick, and follow the prompts from the installer
<holstein> urielvigilant: its quite simple, and clear
<urielvigilant> it will tell us that eepc 4g dont have 4gb no hard disl space enought as you can see on that webpage explanation .
<urielvigilant> i ask about is i can follow the same because he is explaining for ubuntu 11.04 but then somewhere in the text he said that : Update: For Ubuntu 11.10, the same bug rears its ugly head, but instead of line 310, it's now on line 250.
<urielvigilant> Update 2: For Ubuntu 12.04, the file is now /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/misc.py, line 796.
<urielvigilant> Update 3: For Ubuntu 12.10, the file is still /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/misc.py.
<urielvigilant> he says that the number of line change . .  and path also for 12.04
<holstein> urielvigilant: if you dont have room for lbuntu, you wont have room for it.. you'll want to install..
<holstein> !minimal | urielvigilant
<ubottu> urielvigilant: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<urielvigilant> holstein have you seen this  http://gobitech.blogspot.pt/2011/06/install-ubuntu-1104-on-asus-eee-pc-701.html
<urielvigilant> ?
<holstein> urielvigilant: i had that machine.. and thats what i did. the mini, and added what i wanted
<holstein> urielvigilant: you are not using 11.04.. its not supported. its EOL
<urielvigilant> holstein :  this machine is 4 GB Lubuntu say no space enought to install nether in 12.04 nether in 12.10 , doesn it as you see in the link before ?
<urielvigilant> its a bug . . . does it ?
<urielvigilant> my question is about if this solution is the same for lubuntu :   http://gobitech.blogspot.pt/2011/06/install-ubuntu-1104-on-asus-eee-pc-701.html
<holstein> urielvigilant: your lack of hard drive space is no bug
<holstein> urielvigilant: i use the minimal iso.. i create an ext2 partition the entire size of the disk with no swap
<urielvigilant> holstein : you have minimal of Ubuntu or Lubuntu ?
<holstein> urielvigilant: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<urielvigilant> ok
<holstein> urielvigilant: the minimal is none of them.. you get just the minimal.. you can add lxde only to it
<urielvigilant> lol
<holstein> urielvigilant: you can end up with an install that will fit in that space
<urielvigilant> ok i see .
<holstein> urielvigilant: you will basically create your own install with just enough to fit that space.. install the basics.. add lxde..
<urielvigilant> holstein : 13.10 runs ? wich is the best version ?
<holstein> urielvigilant: "best" is a matter of opinion and use case
<holstein> urielvigilant: 13.10 is the recent supported version
<holstein> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<holstein> urielvigilant: but, there is no official lubuntu 12.04 lts
<holstein> urielvigilant: since you are building your own, you can decide if you want newer, or longer term support
<urielvigilant> but it will work ? i have experience that 12.04 dont run on computers with out eap processors, that why i ask
<urielvigilant> sorry . . . 13.04 13.10 and 12.10 dont work with out eap processors
<holstein> urielvigilant: they work for me
<urielvigilant> holstein but lubuntu website says 12.04 lubuntu will end up april . . . support . .
<urielvigilant> not same thing
<holstein> urielvigilant: you are not going to install lubutu
<holstein> lubuntu*
<urielvigilant> yes
<holstein> urielvigilant: you will istall from the minimal and add what you want, which will not be lubuntu, or xubuntu.. or any of the normal ones
<holstein> urielvigilant: they will all be too big for that drive
<holstein> urielvigilant: so, you can install the 12.04 lts base, or any of the other supported versions.. i suggest between 12.04 or 13.10
<urielvigilant> ok, then about put the minimal in a usb stick , is normal and same way using unebootin ?
<holstein> urielvigilant: to make that decision, you ask your self "do i want the newer version? or the one that is supported the longest?"
<holstein> the answer you come up with dicates which you want...
<urielvigilant> longest
<holstein> urielvigilant: unet or dd should work fine
<urielvigilant> persisten mode with 4gb example ?
<holstein> urielvigilant: i dont do that
<urielvigilant> i ask because i found in your link this  ;: Unlike other iso images available on this site, older versions of this image mini.iso do not work with the USB stick installation method.
<holstein> urielvigilant:  i just install.. i dont use persistence like that
<holstein> urielvigilant: i would use whatever works.. that iso is small and will take very little time to test
<holstein> urielvigilant: i dont remember it i used unet, or dd.. or just an actual CD.. but i did use that iso
<sda> Hi all! I would like to access my desktop from another device. I would also like to be able to choose the resolution at connection like RDP. Also I would like to be able to connect with different users. Do you have any Idea? VNC doesn't seems fit my need!
<wxl> sda: yes! rdp.
<sda> wxl, does rdp work well on linux?
<wxl> sda: yep.
<wxl> sda: i am, in fact, using it right now.
<sda> wxl, as much as I remember is a microsoft protocoll, I though maybe linux could have something just for its
<wxl> sda: they did develop it, but they made it open source.
<holstein> teamvewier or splashtop are easy
<wxl> sda: i've found a lot of linux/free software folks believe the motto of not reinventing the wheel.
<sda> holstein, they are commercial tools
<holstein> sda: sure.. did you say that was not an option?
<holstein> sda: they are easy, and do what you are asking
<sda> i would like use something open\free
<wxl> rdp rdp rdp
<sda> so rdp will be!
<urielvigilant> holstein : the lubuntu alternate iso has more then 600 mb this is normal ?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<wxl> i wonder
<wxl> !rdp
<holstein> urielvigilant: i wouldnt install lubuntu.. it wont fit
<holstein> urielvigilant: i suggest the mini iso
<wxl> aw poor ubottu
<holstein> urielvigilant: the alternate iso still installs the same lubuntu that will be too big for the disk
<sda> wxl, I have a KVM server with some virtual machines running, I would like to be able to connect to them and use them to develop and stuff, so I though xrdp maybe was not the best solution, but maybe i was wrong!
<holstein> openbox has connections built in.. i thought kvm did as well
<wxl> sda: using xrdp right now :)
<holstein> or add-able
<urielvigilant> holstein but i cant find minimal of the lubuntu
<holstein> not openbox.. virtualbox
<holstein> !minimal | urielvigilant
<ubottu> urielvigilant: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wxl> yeah virtualbox does for sure
<wxl> can't speak about kvm
<holstein> yeah, i havent used it first hand
<wxl> virtualbox actually uses rdp for remote cxns
<holstein> yup, and its easy, integrated
<wxl> maybe you could export the machine and import it in vbox?
<sda> I am also probably going to use openbox as windows manager, so xrdp with openbox, seems ok
<holstein> sda: i meant virtualbox
<holstein> sda: openbox was an typo
<holstein> sda: my point was, some virtualization platforms have this funcitonality baked in
<sda> ops! :D haha, ok kvm\libvirt virtualbox or xen are all the same, just virt platform
<holstein> sda: i would explore if kvm just has something setting there to connect to
<sda> yep, vnc
<holstein> sda: they are *not* the same
<holstein> sda: if they were the same, they would be the same.. but they are different
<sda> holstein, from my problem point of view are the same, then of course they are very different
<sda> anyway thanks everybody!
<sda> i'll try now
<holstein> sda: if they are "all the same" to you, then go with virtualbox.. the rdp thing works easily
<sda> holstein, nah, i checked, i cannot have multiple user and change resolution with buildin virtualbox remote desktop, like VNC
<holstein> sda: sounds like you want freenx
<holstein> the "commercial" application is "nomachine".. freenx uses the nomachien viewer..
<holstein> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<holstein> you can forward out different user sessions.. but, i usually just do all that resizing client side with remmina
<holstein> !info remmina
<ubottu> remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-4ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 127 kB, installed size 362 kB
<koell> does someone work with shotwell? i have some problems importing my photos from a different folder on my desktop. shotwell always freezes on import so i've to kill it via terminal. got these error on terminal ""** (shotwell:14310): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-VzAbRRQiEw""
<sda> i saw freenx! but i still don't have a android client. And I am not really able to understand what to search as alternative client
<holstein> sda: mabye just try it, and asee if it meets your needs.. i had no problems using vnc on android, other than it was not usable speed-wise
<SocialEvil> hi guys, when i boot lubuntu i dont have run lubuntu without install.. any idea ?
<SocialEvil> how to try it without install it ?
<SocialEvil> i have lubuntu 12.10
<holstein> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<holstein> SocialEvil: i would get 13.10.. the normal desktop iso.. not the alternate
<SocialEvil> holstein, i have no more cds :D
<holstein> SocialEvil: sure. but you are asking for funcionality that is not present in the product you have downloaded
<SocialEvil> i see
<holstein> SocialEvil: you'll need to get an iso that supports live booting
<holstein> SocialEvil: you can boot these from usb sticks
<SocialEvil> so lubuntu 12.10 dont support it?
<holstein> SocialEvil: the alternate iso's in general dont do live
<SocialEvil> what does alternate iso mean ?
<holstein> SocialEvil: not live.. has other alternatives as well.. but doesnt require running a graphical enviroment to install
<urielvigilant> after i install ubuntu minimal on eepc on it will look like ? a terminal windows  or does it have some graphical inetrface ?
<urielvigilant> holstein
<holstein> urielvigilant: just a prompt.. where you install lxde, or whatever you want, up to the space you have
<SocialEvil> holstein, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/PreviousReleases i installed this one.. is it alternate?
<SocialEvil> aaaaaa holstein
<SocialEvil> now i got it :) sorry
<holstein> SocialEvil: no worries
<urielvigilant> holstein : so first thing i need it to do : sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop  ?
<urielvigilant> and then reboot ? thats it to have lubuntu desktop ?
<holstein> urielvigilant: lubuntu desktop is *too* big
<urielvigilant> so what i have to type on terminal ?
<holstein> urielvigilant: you'll want to determine what will fit.. what i suggested, and still stuggest installing, assuming lubuntu is the interest, is lxde
<urielvigilant> what it is the command ?
<holstein> urielvigilant: for what, friend?
<urielvigilant> to have a graphic environment on it
<holstein> urielvigilant: depends on which you want
<holstein> urielvigilant: lxde is the one i suggested installing and is the one lubuntu uses
<urielvigilant> so what to put lde on it ?
<urielvigilant> lxde on it ?
<urielvigilant>  sudo apt-get install  lxde ?
<holstein> urielvigilant: why not try that command?
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> thats what i would do first.. then.. "sudo apt-get install lxde"
<urielvigilant> i have not the laptop here, thurday i go there and i want to make all things working at first
<holstein> urielvigilant: you'll want an internet connection
<holstein> urielvigilant: the minimal assumes you are going to have a good connection
<urielvigilant> yes friend, help me, i will help someone to have linux for first time ever .
<urielvigilant> wifi conection . .  dow it will work or need to do something ?
<holstein> those older eeeps's also boot sd cards... you could get an 8gb sd card, install lubuntu on it, and literaly plug it in and boot
<holstein> urielvigilant: wifi is not optimal
<urielvigilant> better cable
<urielvigilant> so
<holstein> urielvigilant: no.. *easier* with a cable
<holstein> much easier
<urielvigilant> holstein : iam seing here on you tube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlR-tUPGNCU    , it will be like it will look like does nit ? Lxde come with all basic tools like file manager , and others ?
<holstein> urielvigilant: you have room for what you have room for
<holstein> urielvigilant: i know what i did with my 4g drive.. i didnt use it. i bought a cheap 16gb sd card.. and i have a few other installs on an 8gb card
<holstein> urielvigilant: that machine is low on many resources..
<holstein> urielvigilant: do you have room for a file manager? sure..
<urielvigilant> so you could install Ubuntu or Lubuntu full in tha case
<holstein> urielvigilant: i wouldnt want unity on that spec machine.. but the space is no issue
<urielvigilant> huumm, i see
<holstein> i personally dont run x on that machine
<urielvigilant> so a sd card is the solution, it will possible to dual boot in that case ?
<holstein> urielvigilant: its an easy way to add a bigger hard drive..
<holstein> urielvigilant: you boot whatever you like
<urielvigilant> so,  with 4gb and lxde its possible to have pcman or other, and libree office ?
<holstein> urielvigilant: depends, friend
<holstein> urielvigilant: if you want to compromise, and make room for things, you'll have room for them
<holstein> urielvigilant: if not, you wont
<urielvigilant> lxde dont come with it down sit ?
<urielvigilant> because after lxde it will have many 2 gb free ?
<urielvigilant> or more does nit '
<holstein> urielvigilant: i have *never* bothered cramming anything onto a 4gb card since i did it 6 years ago, and it wasnt worth the effort
<holstein> urielvigilant: i just use a bigger drive
<holstein> urielvigilant: you'll have to decide what you want to do.. and there is limited space, and you use what you want with what you want
<urielvigilant> yes, i will tell my friend. SD card are cheap now anywa doesn it ?
<holstein> urielvigilant:  i have no idea what hardware cost where you are, but its literally the only wat to add capacity
<urielvigilant> trying to install from a boot usb pen drive example lubuntu 12.04 on it with sd card, it will assume sdcard is an external hardisk ?
<holstein> urielvigilant: i have removed all the internal drives.. i have used an installer that doesnt assume anything. i have not installed a boot loader and done it manually. i have left grub on the internal
<urielvigilant> --- external harddrive i mean ?
<holstein> urielvigilant: all of these things are up to you, and agin, "best" is a matter of use case and opinion
<urielvigilant> do you think it will assume is an hardrive to install on it , in a easy way ?
<holstein> urielvigilant: i think the installer will do what it does.. and if i was worried about it, i would research, and read about what it does, and get the tool that fits my needs
<holstein> urielvigilant: the alternate and mini should be asking if you want grub, and offering not to install it
<urielvigilant> ok thats right
<zleap> well the raspberry pi can run on 4gb sd card,  so that still has programming tools, editors etc
<zleap> it depends on who we are aiming this at,  i would guess people don't always need office applications
<holstein> zleap: he's gone.. but this is was not an arm machine.. this was an etempt at the standard iso
<zleap> i know
<zleap> but you can put quite a lot in 4gb on the pi,  not even 4gb,
<zleap> i am guessing a min install would be 200 you can still get quite a lot in there
<sda> wxl, i tried xrdp, but i have trouble to reconnect, it starts all the time a new session
<Slesa> The pyhton IDE eric segfaults. Is that a known problem?
#lubuntu 2013-12-18
<Kieri> So I think I have lubuntu 64bit on my computer and I installed pulse and the ubuntu-restricted-extras package so how do I watch a DVD?
<Unit193> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kieri> Thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
<Kieri> Ciao
<plusEV> hey, I have problemes updating to 13.10 from 13.04. My boot partition seems to be to full. What can I delete from my boot partition to free up space?
<plusEV> http://i.imgur.com/VayVKLj.jpg
<tsimpson> plusEV: you can remove some of the kernels you're not using
<plusEV> tsimpson: yea I just removed everything with 19,31 and 32 in it.
<tsimpson> you could (should) have just removed the linux-image-*-generic packages rather than removing the files
<plusEV> whatever. lets see what happens. yolo it.
<plusEV> upgrading
<plusEV> ;)
<plusEV> semms like it is working.
<_joey> which application do install to get gnome weather applet?
<_joey> thanks!
<adanoob> Hey everyone!
<adanoob> I have this issue with installed software (two different antivirus) - please don't mention no need for antivirus - for this particular purpose I HAve to have a antivirus ;-) but  I'm getting for ex.:  /usr/bin/avgctl:  17 exec:  /opt/avg/bin/avgctl:  not found
<adanoob> any ideas why I'm getting these messages ? I got the same with other antivirus... avast
<adanoob> hmmm actually...  stuff is in another dir.. /opt/avg/av/bin....
<adanoob> hmm sorry, the command runs through a wrapper which does try to run the avg command in the correct location, so... why the "not found" thing ?
<adanoob> ll
<holstein> adanoob: is this avg for linux?
<holstein> adanoob: avg and avast?
<holstein> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<holstein> adanoob: i would refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus#Open_Source_Antivirus and consider trying clamAV.. i think its in the official repos
<holstein> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97.8+dfsg-1ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 124 kB, installed size 564 kB
<holstein> adanoob: for issues with avg and/or avast, you'll refer to the support for those products, which are not supplied by ubuntu's repos.. http://free.avg.com/us-en/support and http://www.avast.com/en-us/support for example
<holstein> adanoob: its not a problem if you want to use AV on linux.. but you will get likely better results using something from the repos..
<junKa> zram offers any performance gains?
<holstein> junKa: try it and see
<junKa> Well it is installed by default you know
<holstein> from what i have read, it will depend on system factors, and configuration
<holstein> junKa: do you find any performance gain from it?
<junKa> i  cant combare
<junKa> compare
<holstein> junKa: you mean, you havent compared?
<junKa> compared with what?
<holstein> junKa: zram config to non-zram config
<junKa> I have not uninstalled it
<junKa> zram I guess is for those with low ram
<junKa> i got 2gb 64bit cpu
<holstein> phronix is usually pretty good for facts http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM1NjQ
<holstein> this supports what i have heard/read "In some odd cases though, it looks like using zRAM might actually cause a performance drop"
<junKa> yeah I have noticed some freezes when using firefox when i first load the page
<junKa> that did not happen with chromium on 13.04
<holstein> i would test something without too many external variables.. like a web browser has. but, you'll need to test on your specific hardware, ideally.. or someone reporting from very similar hardware
<junKa> besides version 0.1 is to early to be installed by default. IMHO
<junKa> i saw today that chromium's version is the latest on all supported dstros
<junKa> so ubuntu will go with chromium after all?
<holstein> junKa: its been in the repos for a long time
<junKa> I stoppe using it for a long time.. so that;s why :P
<holstein> http://iloveubuntu.net/web-browser-app-implemented-default-ubuntu-1404 could be true. not sure when feature freeze is for 14.04
<holstein> the variants may do different defaults
<junKa> fedora is 100% open source?
<holstein> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<holstein> junKa: AFAIK, when most distro's ship, they are "open".. there are rules about what things can be distributed, and how
<junKa> lxde promodes itself as energy efficient
<junKa> i doubt it
<junKa> ομγ
<junKa> omg
<junKa> there is no print scren?
<vn151502510> yes, there is. auto save to home directory ~
<junKa> no pics what so ever
<junKa> nor picture folder
<junKa> big fail
<junKa> for saucy
<junKa> maybe i should go back to ubuntu. at least a get the job done
<vn151502510> junKa: your print screen key not work or what?
<urielvigilant> holstein : have you ever tryed  Bodhilinux on you Eepc ?
<urielvigilant> bodhilinux will run on Asus eepc 4G ?
<holstein> urielvigilant: yes.. i used bodhi before
<holstein> urielvigilant: you will need to ask the support venues for bodhi about support... you can try most linux distros, such as lubuntu, live
<koell> i like this channel. not too big, nor too small. :)
<genii> Like the baby bear's porridge.
<koell> genii: kolya? kolyaaaaaaaaah ;)
<koell> i thought the genii work with win 3.1 :D
<FuuqUmist> since lubuntu is switching to lxqt, maybe you might want to change some apps, some apps that i like which are still pretty lightweight but offer more features are SMPlayer, Okular, GCalctool, Claws Mail
<ianorlin> FuuqUmist: that is not until 14.10 at the earliest
<FuuqUmist> Claws Mail is still gtk+ but it actually has its own support channel, so it takes a load off of ubuntu support since sylpheed website seems to be in Japanese
#lubuntu 2013-12-19
<FuuqUmist> SMPlayer also has their own support channel unlike gnome Mplayer
<ianorlin> this is a support channel though there is lubuntu-offtopic for normal conversations
<ianorlin> *#lubuntu-offtopic
<FuuqUmist> i'm talking about lubuntu
<ste22x> hi guys  need help with alsa sound system
<ste22x> i'd like to run a few  ham programs at once   echolink, cq100, hampshere  ect but right now the alsa  only lets me run one program
<ste22x> anyone no about the plugins i need
<syntax_> Hi, I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me troubleshoot a problem that I'm having when attempting to install a package?
<syntax_> Here is the pastebin; http://pastebin.com/XzqiKCzc
<ianorlin> were you using apt-get ?
<syntax_> ianorlin: yup, the command that I used was "sudo apt-get install wireshark"
<syntax_> I also ran "sudo apt-get -f install" beforehand to see if I had any broken packages, which I did not.
<syntax_> I can also post the output from that command if need be.
<ianorlin> have you tried apt-get build-dep wireshark?
<syntax_> nope, I will try that now
<syntax_> outpu,: http://pastebin.com/kMPkTghC
<pleia2> syntax_: it looks like you have something strange going on with your sources (why is a debian version name in the package version on a lubuntu system..?)
<pleia2> syntax_: and what version of lubuntu is this?
<koell> does someone have a macbook pro retina display? tried ubuntu?
<syntax_> pleia, I'm not sure. To be honest my knowledge of Linux is still very much at the novice level.
<syntax_> pleia, let me check
<pleia2> syntax_: can do: cat /etc/lsb-release
<syntax_> 13.04
 * ianorlin doesn't have a mac but I have heard some of the new ones have been somewhat of a pain
<pleia2> ah, 13.04 does have wheezy in the string
<pleia2> syntax_: what happens when you try to install libgtk2.0-dev ?
<pleia2> it does exist: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgtk2.0-dev&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<syntax_> I haven't tried that, what package is that?
<ianorlin> reading the paste again it looks like there is a package hold on a dependecy
<pleia2> syntax_: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<syntax_> http://pastebin.com/2n938pu7
<pleia2> syntax_: that's very strange, it should exist on a regular 13.04 system :(
<syntax_> ianorlin, is there a way to fix the hold?
<syntax_> pleia2, should I check synaptic to see if its there? Or will that not make a difference?
<ianorlin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/164587/how-can-you-unhold-remove-a-hold-on-a-package
<syntax_> Thanks! How do I first identify what the package is that is on hold?
<syntax_> in the article they use 'package_name' as a placeholder for the package that is on hold
<ianorlin> libgtk2.0-dev
<syntax_> oh, ok. Thanks. I will try and run this using that.
<syntax_> It says that libgtk2.0-dev was already not on hold
<syntax_> when I ran: "sudo apt-mark unhold libgtk2.0-dev"
<koell> ianorlin: i know. there is not really high-dpi support for such displays.
<ianorlin> why which driver do they end up using?
<vn151502510> hi
<vn151502510> I have a win8 iso file, how can I make an bootable usb with it?
<vn151502510> I tried unetbootin, but have no option
<vn151502510> sorry, my mistake
<vn151502510> unetbootin works
<Unit193> Really?
<Unit193> Huh.
<SonikkuAmerica> Wow. It seems like 99.2% of all the cases we get in here solve themselves... high rate of PEBCAK I guess.
<Guest55441> how can i get debugging messages from network manager? im not even getting an error when it fails to connect to a wireless network. it's not an encryption problem. it's an open network.
<deleted_> lol pebcak
<ste2> hi guys
<ste2> have an issue with alsa sound
<ste2> need some help with
<hateball> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ste2> oh  thx   guys
<ste2> i could only use one program  at a time
<ste2> i  wanted to be able to run a few voip  at a time
<ste2> skype, hamsphere , allstar  webtranseaver
<ste2> is there a plugin  that'l let me  do that      i'm using  lubuntu 13.1
<ste2> i  have  a few  voip programs  i can  run  at the same time on windows  with out a problem
<ste2> this is with the alsa  sound
<ste2> any luck
<ste2> having problems with  this screen   so i'm not sure if you've  responded
<ste2> anyone have any ideas
<ste22x> anyone  stll  around
<ste22x> anyone there
<ste22x> not sure  how to work this  xchat
<ste22x> hi guys
<ste22x> anyone  around
<leszek> hi
<adanoob> what's the cause for: sudo: unable to execute ./fpupdate: No such file or directory ?? if the file is known to be there and is executable ?
<adanoob> It's already the third antivirus I try to install, and NONE (besides clamav) works... what the heck is going on ?
<adanoob> ok, so it seems to be a 32 bit vs 64 bit issue
<adanoob> according to what's the cause for: sudo: unable to execute ./fpupdate: No such file or directory ?? is the file is there and is executable ?
<adanoob> oops sorry
<adanoob> ok, I'm giving up on the 64 bit version, will try the 32 bit !! shucks
<adanoob> damm check Point End Point security does not recognize ANY antivirus under Linux !
<BullShark> How do you stop network manager in lubuntu 13.10 without it respawning?
<holstein> BullShark: what are you trying to do?
<BullShark> holstein :: network manager fails to connect to a wireless network that it can see without giving an error message. the issue is not related to encryption. the network is unencrypted/open. I would like to find out why NM is failing to connect. the only way I have found to do this is to run "NetworkManager --no-daemon --log-level=DEBUG"
<holstein> i usually troubleshoot those in more hardware specific ways.. you might look into just not starting it manually
<BullShark> holstein :: i'd prefer to be able to use the builtin wireless chip to the laptop. it was working fine under xp before i wiped it, so it must not be a hardware failure. what are you suggesting?
<BullShark> and why shouldn't i be able to see logs generated by network-manager?
<holstein> i was saying, as a solution make the network manager not autostart.. then, yuo can lanuch it manually as you please.. i didnt mean to imply to not use the device
<BullShark> holstein :: how do i stop it from auto starting besides removing it?
<holstein> i would just try and connect to other devices, to see that the device is functioning properly.. i would expect no logging if the device is bad
<holstein> i would also try a live CD on the same hardware to remove my user config and system config from the equation.. i would also at some point want to try the hardware with a supported drive
<holstein> driver*
<BullShark> ok, those are good troubleshooting steps to narrow down the problem. however the installation of lubuntu is new. really the only user config/changes are updating it. network manager may be saying something useful in it's output. how can i prevent it from autostarting as a daemon?
<BullShark> i had to use the grub-n-iso method because the cpu doesn't report it supporting PAE
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1801529 might be like it.. but, things are chaning
<holstein> BullShark: any of those custom steps could be causing the driver/module not to work properly
<BullShark> after upgrading, i should have a new kernel with modules
<holstein> BullShark: i would try and troubleshoot the specific networking device as close to stock ubuntu as possible.. otherwise, you could be troubleshooting something that is not the issue
<BullShark> from the link you gave, there is not an /etc/init.d/network-manager service
<holstein> BullShark: right.. things are changing, and i have not needed to stop the service first hand
<holstein> what would i do? troubleshoot via hardware.. and remove the network manager if needed and use another one that logs
<BullShark> i look at the PPID and it's 0. some how it was started by init???
<holstein> but, it wont log "the hardware is broken", or "the custom kernel you are using is not support the device"
<BullShark> holstein :: the only thing out of the ordinary i did was
<BullShark> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:prof7bit/fake-pae
<BullShark> sudo apt-get update
<BullShark> sudo apt-get install fake-pae
<BullShark> before upgrading
<holstein> BullShark: sure, and those are not in the repos. im not saying thats the issue, but those are sources that AFAIK change the kernel
<BullShark> those steps are required. stock lubuntu 13.10 won't boot on an ibm thinkpad t41 because the kernel is looking for that cpu PAE flag.
<holstein> i understand. but, those steps could be causing the device to fail
<BullShark> i wish lubuntu would support this older laptop, thinkpad t41. i am using lubuntu on it because afterall, it is supposed to be light weight for slower hardware.
<holstein> BullShark: lubuntu cant support anything outside the repos, and there is nothing in the main ubuntu repos that support non-pae right now
<BullShark> so getting to mainstream ubuntu to test it is a problem
<holstein> BullShark: its not problem.. its not included, so no need to test
<holstein> BullShark: its not something ubuntu is interested in supporting.. non-pae.. and lubuntu is inheriting that lack of support in the shared repos
<BullShark> it wouldn't be an issue if it was my machine, custom built gentoo and make menuconfig on that kernel, but i need this machine to be user-friendly for a non tech savy user.
<holstein> i would personally do http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<holstein> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> even though there is no official 12.04 lubuntu long term support, i would install 12.04 and lxde and manually set up an environment
<holstein> this is assuming the networking hardware is functional, and that this is the actual issue
<holstein> i wouldnt install "lubuntu-desktop", but just "lxde".. and the user would have longer support for the machine that 13.10 does
<BullShark> holstein :: i can do all that and find out the same problem exists, maybe. i would also like to know how to prevent network manager from auto-starting. actually i don't have the machine in front of me now, but i want to be prepared for all troubleshooting steps when i am near it.
<holstein> BullShark: when you have it in front of you, you can try some of the steps outlined for not starting the network manger.. if they dont work, you can remove it, and install one that maybe logs more the information you are searching for
<holstein> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<BullShark> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager#Using_nm-applet.2C_wifi_networks_don.27t_prompt_for_password_and_just_disconnect
<BullShark> that describes the problem
<BullShark> actually it's not supposed to prompt for a password. there is none.
<holstein> BullShark: not that i read..
<holstein> BullShark: the password prompt could include other issues.. wpa supplicant
<BullShark> none of those should be an issue because the network is open. that is how the client prefers it, free internet for his neighbors
<holstein> BullShark: im saying that post can be incorrect, since it *does* involve a password.. and other technology
<BullShark> oh right
<holstein> not incorrect.. but, no relevant to you
<BullShark> i should try wicd
<BullShark> lspci -nnk, ill check on that kernel module in use
<holstein> you should try connecting to another router.. and connecting and upgrading the packages wired..
<BullShark> but all of this is not looking good to the client when i told him linux is better and wiped xp off his machine =/
<holstein> you could be wasting a lot of time if that kernel change is breaking the support
<holstein> BullShark: "better" is a matter of opinion and use case
<holstein> BullShark: we could just as easily be discussing hardware that windows doesnt support.. such as windows8 on the same hardware
<BullShark> ibm thinkpad t41 only supports wireless b. so when i had it, i could see other networks but the signal was too low to try to make a connection and my own hardware didn't do wireless b, so i assumed that was working =/
<holstein> BullShark: plus, we are assuming a lot here.. have you tried to connect the machine yourself to another network?
<holstein> BullShark: if you literally installed linux, and dropped it to the user, and he is saying "i cant connect", then go to the unit, and see first hand
<holstein> BullShark: it could be quite a simple user-error
<holstein> BullShark: the router could be set to G only, or not utilizing B.. or who knows
<holstein> BullShark: i dont think you are going to find anything all that helpful in a log.. and i wouldnt lose sleep over stopping the network manager to create them
<BullShark> it wasn't a user error. i tried myself when bringing the laptop to his home. i didn't have time to troubleshoot much. i had to set up a camera security system.
<BullShark> holstein :: i will check on that router setting
<holstein> BullShark: if he connected and created the connection, and you didnt remove and refresh and create a new connection, it could be that simple
<holstein> BullShark: you would want to blow out all the connections on the network manager and re create them
<BullShark> ok
<BullShark> thanks for the suggestions. i'll give all those and more a try later when i have a chance.
<holstein> BullShark: cheers!
#lubuntu 2013-12-20
<PebkacJones> test
<PebkacJones> hai
<PebkacJones> anybody awake?
<genii> Probably not
 * genii goes back to snoozing
<ste22x> hi all
<ste22x> wonder if you can help me with my alsa
<jarnos> Hmm. Firefox doesn't work responsively nowdays. Chromium time again or something.
<holstein> jarnos: or troubleshoot the issue.. as another user, or without the user config in place for firefox
<holstein> jarnos: sometimes, you can open the application from the terminal and get helpful output
<pobric_> is the lubuntu have libre office like ubuntu or mint =
<pobric_> ?
<pleia2> pobric_: not by default, but you can install it with the lubuntu software center, very easy :)
<pobric_> can lubuntu 13.10 run fine on 512mb ram 1.8ghz processor ?
<SonikkuAmerica> pobric_: Oh yeah.
<pleia2> yes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_Requirements
<SonikkuAmerica> !crosspost | pobric_, just reminding you
<ubottu> pobric_, just reminding you: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<pobric_> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> (That's actually a system I'd run Xubuntu on, but that's just me.)
<pobric_> lubuntu installation is 696 mb,can it works perfetcly for installation on 700 mb cd ?
<pobric_> lubuntu installation is 696 mb,can it works perfetcly for installation on 700 mb cd ?
<pleia2> yes
<pobric_> <pleia2> 100 % yes ?
<SonikkuAmerica> pobric_: YES! It works! You can burn that image to disc with your favorite image-burning program. (Windows Disc Image Burner, CDBurnerXP, Brasero, Xfburn, whatever OS X uses, etc.)
<pobric_> ok man thank you !
<rosemball> good night everyone
<rosemball> how do I set a program to always start in a set language (e.g. I want ardour3 to start with LANG=en always)
#lubuntu 2013-12-21
<Zagrophyte> What's the difference between "Lubuntu Desktop" and "Lubuntu Minimal Installation"? I'm resurrecting a PentiumIII 512MB laptop for context.
<Zagrophyte> using netboot for 13.10
<Zagrophyte> At the software selection screen, and this option wasn't on the 12.04 I tried previously before the HDD crapped out
<Zagrophyte> assuming minimal = lubuntu core?
<Zagrophyte> hmm
<Zagrophyte> *crickets*
<videoproblem> Hello everyone. I just installed Lubuntu 13.10 on and older computer, and I am getting low color.
<videoproblem> My video card (inside motherboard) is an Intel 82845G/GL - I already tried looking for drivers, the one they had was for 13.04 and it didn't work.
<ianorlin> low color what do you mean?
<videoproblem> I am only getting 16 bit color.
<Unit193> videoproblem: Drop http://paste.openstack.org/show/Z1RVnHSG7r1xngayEIJk into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<videoproblem> I just did, should I reboot now?
<Unit193> Just sudo service lightdm restart  -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1173649
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1173649 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "incorrect color depth - intel graphics card" [Undecided,Opinion]
<videoproblem> OK, will do now. I'll come back if it doesn't work.
<videoproblem> I'm back. My color is 24 bit now, and everything's running great. Thanks.
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<theowner997_> Hello, I am trying to run a programm on lubuntu ( dsixda kitchen ) but everytime i try to open the file it doesnt open
<ianorlin> is it from repos?
<theowner997_> I don't know what do you mean, but here is a link that maybe helps http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=633246
<balsaq> where is phil?
#lubuntu 2013-12-22
<mnk> I'm trying to modify my lubuntu-rc.xml file and I was hoping I could get some help
<andrewp> Hi. Can anyone tell me where Lubuntu puts its 32-bit libraries?
 * andrewp pings ianorlin
<Unit193> andrewp: What application?
<andrewp> oh. Unit193 : I am trying to get Dwarf Fortress to work.
<Arcs> Hi all Im having trouble after installing Lubuntu from USB on an Acer aspire one after post it hangs and says ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxx - does not exist.  dropping to shell. Any help appreciated
<flyback> are there any bugs in 12.04 or 12.10 that would cause a kernel panic about page scan and invalid opcode
<flyback> that mabye only affects older p4 cpus or something
<flyback> i'm going to run the install cycle a few more times to see if it always dies the same spot
<flyback> opps
<flyback> it's 13.10
<jojo__> I'm having trouble getting my broadcom wireless card working on my mac mini 3,1.  I installed the bcmwl-kernel-source and the broadcom-sta-source, and that got the system recognizing my card and detecting the wireless networks, but the authentication is not working
<jojo__> right now, I'm wired into my wireless router
<jojo__> I also tried installing the atheros drivers from source after the bcm stuff didn't work, but that also didn't solve anything
<jojo__> by atheros drivers I mean madwifi
<jojo__> I also checked out the steps at this link with no luck
<jojo__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-drivers-bcm43xx
<jojo__> I'm back on the bcmwl and broadcom-sta drivers because they at least got Linux to recognize my wireless card and find the networks available
<jojo__> I just can't get the authentication to work
<ianorlin> what model is it?
<jojo__> let me find out
<ianorlin> lspci works to find that
<jojo__> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 05)
<ianorlin> how were you trying to isntall?
<ianorlin> does going to software and updates and then clicking additonal drivers might get STA to work
<ianorlin> from prefrences in the menu
<jojo__> this says that it's Using Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernel-source (proprietary)
<jojo__> sorry, took me a moment to find it.  I'm actually using Peppermint, but it's super similar to lubuntu and I haven't gotten a peep out of the Peppermint community so far
<ianorlin> ah
<ianorlin> actually  looking at wireless kernel wl doesn't work I think
<ianorlin> so might need to install b43
<ianorlin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-drivers-bcm43xx has a place fore sepcial cases
<jojo__> hmm, I'll work on that angle again, then
<jojo__> I already tinkered some with bcm43xx drivers, but maybe I missed some configuration or something
<ianorlin> there was one case in the answers that aid installing dkms solved it
<jojo__> weird
<jojo__> I need to install gentoo someday so that I'm forced to go through the config files for everything I use
<uBUXUBu> where is phil?
<jojo__> who is phil?
<ianorlin> in his own channel
<uBUXUBu> he was your leader fora long time
<uBUXUBu> did he get fired?
<uBUXUBu> his own channel?
<uBUXUBu> is it connected to lubuntu?
<ianorlin> he is also in offtopic
<uBUXUBu> who is the manager now?
<jojo__> Anarchy!
<honestemu> What do you guys use as an IM client? I'm using pidgin, but it doesn't seem to have group-chat support for Google or Facebook. Any recommendations or possible solutions?
<zleap> how do I manually change the desktop pager to 2x2 grid,  if I try and right click and select settings for the pager it crashes
<topher5000> you could always manually edit ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/lubuntu-rc.xml. I believe it's in there somewhere.
<zleap> thanks
<zleap> not sure why it isn't working properly,
<zleap> not sure why it isn't working properly,
#lubuntu 2014-12-15
<Sachiru> Query: Does anyone know of a way to convert an existing 14.04 Lubuntu/Ubuntu installation so that it resides on an LVM volume instead of directly on the disk?
<holstein> Sachiru: i would want a clone backup, regardless.. so, i would make that clone, from which i can easily restore to any location, and go from there
<Sachiru> So... Best solution would still be to DD?
<Sachiru> The disk?
<holstein> Sachiru: well, what im saying is, even  if i saw a "easily convert to lvm" tool, i would want a backup.. i would want a backup since *all* drives fail.. that backup, in this case, can be a clone.. i would use clonezilla, personally.. though, that tool is using dd and other tools on the backend..
<JBudz> terrorist situation in sydney
<JBudz> not that its ubuntu related or anything..
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holstein> there is also #lubuntu-offtopic for discussion
<sgo11> hi, I want to disable hplip-systray.desktop which is in /etc/xdg/autostart. What I do is to create ~/.config/autostart/hplip-systray.desktop and then add 'Hidden=true' to the end of the file. but it doesn't work. any ideas? thanks.
<holstein> Sachiru: i would just remove it from the startup
<sgo11> holstein, talked to me ?
<holstein> Sachiru: sorry..
<holstein> sgo11: yup ^
<sgo11> holstein, but everytime, the package gets updated, that file will be recreated. people suggest override it in ~/.config/autostart/
<holstein> how often is it updated?
<sgo11> holstein, not often, but just want to find a perfect solution. why not "hidden=true" work?
<holstein> sgo11: i have no idea..
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sgo11> holstein, ok. cool. :)
<holstein> if you feel it is.. but, i wouldnt disable the startup, i wuold just remove it from startup
<sgo11> holstein, ok. cheers.
<holstein> sgo11: you can ask in #ubuntu since its not related to lubuntu or lxde
<holstein> sgo11: good luck.. i know little fiddly things like that can be frustrating
<sgo11> holstein, I asked there, nobody replied. I think it's related to lxde. because it's lxde starts that app.
<holstein> sgo11: its not
<holstein> sgo11: though, you can also try the lubuntu and lxde email lists
<sgo11> holstein, why is not lxde? who starts the app then? if .desktop contains for example OnlyShowIn=LXQt;, lxde will not start that app.
<holstein> sgo11: ok.. so it is then
<sgo11> holstein, ok. :)
<holstein> sgo11: you still wont likely get *any* assistance from this channel, regardless
<holstein> sgo11: agree or disagree, you would do better with whomever makes that package
<sgo11> holstein, ok.
<holstein> sgo11: my only point is, that is not lubuntu.. its just pulled in, and doesnt ship with lubuntu.. and its a small team here
<holstein> lxde, upstream, *might* be more informative
<sgo11> holstein, i may try to ask there. thanks.
<holstein> sgo11: good luck.. and also, the bug report is a nice first step
<holstein> sgo11: id be glad to personally try and reproduce the issue
<sgo11> holstein, I opened many bugs before. none of them are fixed until now. I don't bother open any bugs.
<holstein> sgo11: im sure you can understand why they are not..
<sgo11> holstein, why?
<sgo11> to me, they are all show stopper bugs.
<sgo11> and ubuntu surprisingly release it with LTS version.
<holstein> sgo11: like this issue.. its HP's package, repackaged in the ubuntu repos.. and, the issue is in lxde, only used by lubuntu which has a small team,a nd that package doesnt ship with it..
<holstein> sgo11: you stated its not an issue in unity..
<sgo11> this bug is not very important. but others that I opened are not.
<sgo11> there were intel driver bugs etc... anyway.
<holstein> sure.. and intel is *always* welcome to address them
<holstein> i mean, theres nothing lubuntu/ubuntu or linux is doing that prevents that
<sgo11> ^_^ ok.
<holstein> its challenging to try and support such a broad spectrum of hardware
<holstein> the other main OS's dont support hardware like that
<sgo11> ok.
<holstein> just imagine the "bugs" you would have if you grabbed an osx installation disc (if they still made them).. you'd be lucky if the OS booted in any way
<holstein> and we wouldnt refer to that as a bug, or an issue with apple
<holstein> its just a matter of the hardware being compatible.. and, nothing about linux prevents any hardware creators from supporting it
<sgo11> ok. but I still get problems in ubuntu. anyway. I know what you mean. but as a user, I don't really care about the detail. I just want to have a working OS. whatever.
<holstein> sure. and if you were to purchase a machine from someone like system76 who *promise* and guarantee linux will work on the machine, all it will do is work, or, they make it work
<holstein> here, you have what you have, and you *were* promised something, but, not linux support.. and lubuntu is a small team that takes the ubuntu repos, and releases a custom OS that is light..
<sgo11> i don't know system76. if there is a linux OS which promises bug free, I will definitely buy it.
<holstein> sgo11: no, friend.. that is linux *hardware* the promises linux support
<holstein> no software is "bug-free".. the issue is, if you need support, getting it
<sgo11> holstein, ok, got it. :)
<holstein> to expect to take a machine that you were promised windows support for, for example.. a team of experts were hired to faciliate that windows support for that machine.. and its not "bug-free". but, its supported. if you have an issue, it can likely be addressed (though, not always)
<holstein> to take that machine and expect linux to just work on it is really to miss where the burden is.. linux is completely open, and available for free to anyone to take and provide support for
<holstein> that doesnt make it any "better".. just different.. easier to support in that way..
<sgo11> holstein, ok, ok. understood. I just don't bother open a bug for this. unlikely, some people will take care of it from my experience. anyway. I understood what you mean. thanks. :)
<holstein> sgo11: sure. and let me know if you change your mind,and need me to confirm its happening here, which is one reason why bugs dont get attention
<holstein> if you dont get them marked as "confirmed" where, the issue happens the same for someone else..
<sgo11> holstein, ok. thanks.
<remymartin9> I really really like lubuntu
<hateball> :)
<ej> sry
<ej> anybody use a vpn on there home network?
<teward> ej: I do, but it's through my firewall appliance
<teward> heh he left right after i said something lol
<teward> ej: welcome back :)
<ej> your firewill appliance?
<ej> bare with me im fresh at this.
<teward> ej: i have a very expensive firewall device on my network - a pfSense firewall appliance at the border of my network, providing PPTP, L2TP, and IPSec VPN access for me.  But that's atypical, I run my home network like an enterprise-grade buisness network
<ej> ohh i c.
<teward> ej: i have a question for you, you asked if anyone uses a VPN on their home network - do you have a specific question about that?
<teward> (because if I can answer it I will try to.)
<ej> well.. im just trying to setup spme security for home
<ej> i dont conect to work or other
<teward> ej: ahhhh, I see.  unless you're off-site from your home and want to (securely) connect to your home network and access your things there, you likely won't need a VPN
<ej> ok... cool..
<ej> what do you recomend for firewall
<teward> me, I need it because of work and classes - I do a lot of work from home and sometimes need to access that work off-site.  (Or in other cases, mask that i'm working in one location, and make my traffic look like it originates from my home)
<ej> ahh.. ok i totally understand what a vpn is for.
<teward> ej: on the computer endpoints themselves (i.e. the desktops, laptops, etc.), ufw with general inbound deny rules (except for the services and ports you need to access on that system from other systems)
<teward> ej: but note you're in an #lubuntu channel - if you have lubuntu specific questions feel free to ask, otherwise i would be happy to discuss general topics elsewhere
<ej> ohh..
<teward> but I have to be present at an IRC meeting in 10 minutes so I might start going unresponsive eventually
<ej> any help would be great.
<ej> at your convience...
<ej> what did u want me to do.
<redpanda> hello. i am trying to run lubuntu-desktop on Xnest. when i run lxde i use DISPLAY=:1 lxsession. but there is no lubuntu-session. which is the launcher?
<testdr> redpanda: in LUbuntu the desktops start is this:   /usr/bin/lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE
<redpanda> thanks. i am on a mint whit lubuntu as alternative DE. let me try that
<holstein> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<holstein> redpanda: they could be changing the session..
<redpanda> OH. there that was... i ask in mint help, ubuntu... that was so easy. thanks ou so mauch
<redpanda> thank you so much*
<holstein> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #lubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<redpanda> bye
<atfleg> hi having problems with a wifi card - can any give me a hand? After an upgrade I received a bios message stating go to wrieless.kernal.org/.../B43 and wifi won't work. went to page followed instructions and now no error message in bios but still no wifi
<wxl> atfleg: `lspci | grep 14e4` give you anything? if so, what?
<atfleg> nope
<wxl> atfleg: what device id do you have?
<atfleg> lspci -vnn -d 14e4: gives me 0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:432b] (rev 01)
<atfleg> 	Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1510 Wireless-N WLAN Mini-Card [1028:000d]
<atfleg> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
<atfleg> 	Memory at f69fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<atfleg> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<wxl> !paste | atfleg
<ubottu> atfleg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wxl> so it should give you something since there's a 14e4 right there :)
<wxl> anyways have you seen this?
<wxl> !b43 | atfleg
<ubottu> atfleg: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<atfleg> ops ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/9533536/
<wxl> it's ok tl;dr atfleg :)
<atfleg> wxl: yup
<wxl> atfleg: and you followed THOSE instructions?
<wxl> man someone messed with this page
<wxl> annoying
<atfleg> yeah, they were linked from the kernal.org. page
<atfleg> and follwoed them
<wxl> so basically you need to install firmware-b43-installer
<wxl> if you have that you need to remove all drivers and then load the specific one you want (b43)
<wxl> that should do it
<wxl> or you can just reboot
<atfleg> using "sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer"?
<wxl> yeppers
<wxl> i would not suggest the sta driver if you installed that
<wxl> nor would i suggest the b43 legacy driver
<wxl> ooops that one doesn't apply :)
<atfleg> "firmware-b43-installer is already the newest version." how do I now remove all drivers and load b43?
<wxl> the sta is the proprietary one. i'm not a fan of proprietary and in all the broadcom devices i've used i've never needed it
<wxl> atfleg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Switching_between_drivers
<atfleg> "modprobe: FATAL: Module wl not found." should I worry about that??
<wxl> no
<wxl> it's good that you don't have ti :)
<atfleg> great! getting there:)
<wxl> for that second part you want to do `sudo modprobe b43`
<wxl> do NOT do the other ones
<wxl> so you should -r (remove) ALL drivers
<wxl> and then just add the one
<atfleg> got ya
<atfleg> done it
<atfleg> i'll try unplugging the cable and see what happens!
<wxl> give it a minute or so and you should be good to go
<wxl> the cable to the router? :)
<atfleg> still no wireless connection :-(
<wxl> atfleg: are you sure there's no hardware switch?
<remymartin9> would Lubuntu notify when it needs an update?
<atfleg> DOH :-[
<wxl> remymartin9: i believe that by default notifications are set on. you can check it yourself. :)
<remymartin9> thanks
<wxl> atfleg: hey, it happens to the best of us :)
<holstein> remymartin9: you can open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".. "need" can be relative..
<wxl> remymartin9: you know how to check?
<remymartin9> yeah holstein  just said it
<wxl> yeah well dist-upgrade suggests that it will potentially remove packages that are no longer needed
<remymartin9> btw, i really like lubuntu, it's the best distro i've tried so far.
<wxl> there's a difference between that and upgrade
<wxl> *I* usually do dist-upgrade, but just saying
<remymartin9> yeah i'm still studying the commands
<wxl> brb ping pong calls
<atfleg> thanks wxl have switched and still no wifi but will reboot and hopefully that'll solve it.
<atfleg> hmmmm so still no wifi, hardware switch now switched on!  have I messed something up in terminal somehow?
<atfleg> i've ran through it again, am now getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/9533743/ but still no wireless connection available
<atfleg> am i missing something else daft?
<atfleg> anyway I can check my hardware is working or if it's a driver issue? On BIOS I was getting a driver missing error, but not anymore
<atfleg> this was the error i was getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/9533890/ anyone any ideas?
<atfleg> help with wifi - output from wireless script here :    http://paste.ubuntu.com/9534231/
<atfleg> still have no wife :-(
<atfleg> opps! no wifi
#lubuntu 2014-12-16
<delt> hello
<delt> Just wanted to thank you guys. i almost always use lubuntu (livecd) whenever i have to do maintenance on a linux machine. It is quick to boot and very effective :D :D :D
<wxl> happy to help delt :)
<delt> + lxde default setup is quite similar to xfce, which i'm used to for several years now
<delt> which is definitely a bonus.
<Guest46560> Hello, how do I know which graphics driver should I use? Minitube isn't displaying correctly.
<ianorlin> Guest46560: which gpu do you have?
<Dislexyk> Hello world.
<ianorlin> hi
<Dislexyk> I am  in a liveCD right now, Lubuntu 14.10. I have upgraded and installed some apps I use a lot, is there a way to save mi current configuration on a USB stick and use it whereever I goin another machine?
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<ianorlin> I haven't done so myself although I have booted off a usb external hard drive
<ianorlin> be warned a usb could wear out after sustained use
<Dislexyk> ianorlin, "sustained use"?
<ianorlin> for example using it every day as the flash medium only has a limited number of rights and the firmware may not have as good wear leveling as a ssd
<ianorlin> so you should still back up the data on the external thumb drive cause it is easy to lose
<ianorlin> physically and from hardware failure
<Dislexyk> thanks for the advice.
<Bsadowski1> Hey all
<Bsadowski1> So I tried to fix an issue with my dad's hard drive with Lubuntu and TestDisk and it actually did not fix it, it made the problem worse.
<Bsadowski1> Good going me :/
<Bsadowski1> Any idea on what I can do?
<Bsadowski1> I was attempting to fix a Windows file system issue
<Bsadowski1> :P
<Bsadowski1> I did the "Fix MRT" or something and now the drive doesn't boot anymore.
<Bsadowski1> grr
<Bsadowski1> It says "drive read error"
<teward> Bsadowski1: only Windows chkdisk can truly fix Windows filesystem problems... just sayin.
<teward> (unfortunate, but true, NTFS Windows is evil)
<Ahmuck> A donde esta el canel de español?
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#lubuntu 2014-12-17
<opdop> Salve
<opdop> hello
<opdop> can someone help me about rf-kill and hard blocking of wireless device?
<teward> opdop: hard blocking usually indicates something else is blocking
<teward> either a driver incompatibility or a hardware switch
<opdop> it happens that the wireless device is turned off at startup
<opdop> i have to turn on via its button everytime
<opdop> i would like to know if I can get it on at startup in some way
<t43tg3hh4> how do i add something to start up
<t43tg3hh4> so does anyone know
<Unit193> Dropping a .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart/ or depending on what you need there's other ways too.
<t43tg3hh4> i did this... sudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<Unit193> Not what I'm talking about, http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Autostart
<t43tg3hh4> then added this... @python2.7 /home/supersexystudmuffin/ssokolow-quicktile-8335c0b/quicktile.py -d
<t43tg3hh4> the first way is too difficult
<t43tg3hh4> but my way didn't work lol
<t43tg3hh4> there is a bug in Lubuntu, when uninstalling Transmission from the lubuntu software center it just uninstalls the gtk version and installs QT-transmission
<t43tg3hh4> and if you uninstall QT- transmission in just reinstalls the regular Transmission
<t43tg3hh4> if i have multiple grouped windows on the task bar how do i close all the windows at once with right clicking?
<Thunder2> my laptop freezes durung shutdown :(
<Thunder2> what can i do
<t43tg3hh4> when did it start freezing
<Thunder2> when the lubuntu logo appears
<t43tg3hh4> omg the LXpanel in the newest Lubuntu release is outdated by about 4 years
<Thunder2> 2 loading dots
<t43tg3hh4> did it freeze before?
<Thunder2> now shut down worked
<Thunder2> very strange
<t43tg3hh4> i did my magic :)
<Thunder2> there are many bugs releated to this shutdownproblem
<Thunder2> :/
<Thunder2> hopefully now it will work better
<t43tg3hh4> Lubuntu needs to update the LXDE version it is giving LXDE a bad reputation
<t43tg3hh4> closing multiple grouped windows on the task bar at once when right clicking is something you can do in Windows95
<t43tg3hh4> please just make an official update the LXpanel to the newest version
<lacci> hi
<wxl> lubuntu testing needed today https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2014-December/009100.html
<teward> wxl: no issues if this is run via VM?  (I don't have any hardware lying around, but I"m bored)
<wxl> teward: that's how most of us do it, so yes
<holstein> vm testing *is* a test..
<teward> s/hardware/spare hardware/
<wxl> teward: in fact the notice specially mentions it
<holstein> it would be nice to do some on metal, but vm works
<teward> wxl: i'll poke entire disk install for you, lemme provision a VM up, duping my Trusty VM specs.
<teward> others probably have faster ISO download speeds though >.>
<wxl> teward: just rename some other iso and use zsync
<wxl> that's what i do :)
<wxl> p.s. teward bored? you release a new nginx ppa and suddenly you're bored? :)
<teward> wxl: well, i have an nginx merge sitting in the sponsoring queue... waiting for xnox and the DMB to apply my nginx PPU rights so I can upload it myself...
<wxl> ahhhh that kind of bored
<teward> and i'm waiting on Debian to respond on the nginx BREACH not-mitigated issue
<teward> 15 minutes until downloaded apparently
<Pici> a/36
<teward> wxl: and yes, that kind of "Stuck waiting for things to get done" bored
<teward> at least, until 1:45.
<wxl> hehehe
<teward> then i'm off for my poli sci exam
<wxl> oh FUN
<teward> wxl: incoming link to a GIF set that shows you what i'm thinking in response to having the exam, over PM if you don't mind (not public-IRC-sane)
<teward> it's relatively SFW... but meh
 * teward yawns
<teward> 49% done
<Erkan_Yilmaz> oh, you guys are late :-( started before a 32bit desktop install of 14.10 ...
<wxl> hm?
<teward> well i'm working amd64
<teward> and ISO testing isnt usually on my radar, bug triage being my primary
<teward> i'm just bored from the hold on my current tasks/assignments/projects :)
<wxl> hehe
<teward> WORK FASTER ZSYNC
<wxl> it's only too bad i can't coerce you to play bug triage for lubuntu teward :)
<teward> wxl: server's my focus, right now, especially nginx because upload-rights-in-progress
<wxl> i know, i know
<teward> :)
<teward> FINALLY ITS DONED
<wxl> just expressing my appreciation for you and my deep sadness that i can't have you XD
<teward> :P
<teward> wxl: hehehe
<teward> i betcha balloons wanted me to assist with ISO testing in ubuntu too, but meh.
<teward> lubuntu actually loads better in the VMs :)
<wxl> yeah don't tell him nothing
<teward> and bug triage is a bugsquad / bugcontrol shared duty :)
<wxl> i'm on both teams myself
<wxl> of course wait you know that :)
<wxl> i need to find more time to do it
<wxl> which is why i'm looking for an assistant
<teward> :P
<teward> wxl: amd64 Desktop full disk installation completed without major errors - minor issues noticed have been recorded in comments
<teward> now i'm going to go beat myself with a hammer, yell at Windows for an hour, throw /dev/urandom at xnox, and go find some coffee
<wxl> teward: thx!
<teward> wxl: in the comments section, i went into detail about the enviornment and the 'take note of..." items in the testcase as well
<teward> DETAILS ARE IMPORTANT!
<teward> :P
<teward> (and yes I love details)
<teward> wxl: i saw you got a laugh from the gifset :)
<wxl> hmmmm?
<teward> wxl: your response in PM on the gifset :)
<teward> grrrrr, now i have to go for exams
<wxl> OHH that one yes :)
<teward> <--- exuding extreme evil hatred for exams right now
<teward> back later
<wxl> have fun
<teward> when i get back i'll throw my VM at the i386 environment
<teward> s/environment/test/
<teward> and poke xnox on other issues :P
<ianorlin> oh wow I think I may have found something wierd is trying to run an autoresize on a system installed with btrfs it doesn't give the install side by side option :(
<ianorlin> it worked with ext4 yesterday
<holstein> interesting..
<wxl> yeah well btrfs is a bit funky afaik
<ianorlin> lubuntu installed with btrfs fine and I got it to boot
<wxl> don't knwo what to say
<wxl> but i would suggest that's certainly an edge case
<ianorlin> yeah I can understand if traigers mark this as low
<wxl> triagers
<wxl> we don't have many!
<ianorlin> ok I found a way to manually get it to work but what should I mark the auto resize testcase
<ianorlin> It is insatlling manually now
<wxl> yeah i think so
<ianorlin> if I mark it fail I should note that I can get it to manually install
<Unit193>  /wii teward
<Unit193> Well.
<teward> Unit193: ?
<Unit193> teward: Extra space, sorry.  Was seeing what channels we share to find another one.  Poking you about a bug if someone else doesn't have the right permissions.
<teward> Unit193: ack
<teward> wxl: so far I have yet to have a failed install in my VM environments... is this unusual?
<teward> (everything including sound works)
<Unit193> (Bug 1302963, trying to get it tagged for trusty.)
<ubottu> bug 1302963 in parsedatetime (Ubuntu) "Calendar() class can not be initialized" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302963
<teward> Unit193: well, its already 'fix released', if the issue is in Trusty you should update the bug description saying it's replicated there, and get it ready with an SRU template - might want to coordinate with Noskcaj on that one
 * teward throws /dev/urandom at Noskcaj in the mean time, unendingly
 * Noskcaj waves
<teward> Noskcaj: Unit193 needs you to work with him on LP #1302963 - looking to tag it as Trusty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1302963 in parsedatetime (Ubuntu) "Calendar() class can not be initialized" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302963
 * teward can only nominate for Trusty, can't confirm that nomination
<Unit193> I *think* that's all I'm looking for.
<teward> Noskcaj: looks like it'll need an sru possibly
<teward> (nominated for Trusty in the interim)
 * teward goes back to stabbing the VM
<teward> wxl: check: is it supposed to ask you to hit Enter or something to reboot after removing the install disk?
<teward> (previous ones gave me that prompt, daily isn't, not sure where to report that against)
<teward> (good news: i386 desktop install in the VM environment succeeded without bugs)
<mikhail_> hello
<holstein> o/
<mikhail_>  i've got a question to make
<mikhail_>  does anyone know why qbittorrent doesn't work properly on lubuntu?
<joppe_> mine does
<holstein> mikhail_: no, but, share some details.. so, you *can* run qbittorrent on your machine in other desktops?
<holstein> its only under lxde/lubuntu that you cant use the software?
<mikhail_> it's under lxde in 12.04
<mikhail_> I mean it runs but when I am downloading multiple torrents it crashes
<holstein> mikhail_: so, it works in other desktop environments? then?
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mikhail_> it's via ppa qbittorrent stable
<joppe_> switch to 14.04 or 14.10
<joppe_> my 14.10 qb is working fine
<mikhail_> yeah but I got the impression that qbittorrent uses qt libraries and lxde uses gtk
<mikhail_> python in exact
<mikhail_> right
<mikhail_> ?
<mikhail_> maybe even it's 12.04 maybe there are some outdated libtorrent-rasterbar libraries right?
<joppe_> well im using 14.10 and everything is running fine
<mikhail_> ok thanks for the info maybe I will upgrade or install 14.04 as in favor for an lts release
<ianorlin> wxl do you know what happens when somone comments on a bug affecting them but doesn't mark it as confirmed?
<holstein> very little..
<wxl> ianorlin: yeah it should be automatically marked as confirmed after 2-3 people mark it as affecting them
<wxl> teward: no not unusual that the dailies work :)
<teward> wxl: looks like some of the dailies are throwing issues, judging by the iso tracker
<wxl> teward: papercuts on edge cases, it seems.
<wxl> and i assume s/dailies/alpha1s/ ?
<teward> wxl: yes
 * teward misspoke :)
 * teward yawns
<teward> wxl: my brain is nuked by exams :/
<wxl> had to be suer :)
<Unit193> Sure*
 * wxl slaps Unit193 
 * teward throws wxl into /dev/null for no apparent reason...
 * wxl removes teward from crontab
 * teward removes wxl from sudoers
<teward> (lol not sorry!  *runs*)
<wxl> ooooooh
 * wxl su's his way to root and forcibly removes teward from /etc/passwd
<wxl> :þ
 * teward uses the serial console to access `root`, accesses the account, resets the password to a string only he knows, remounts the drive as read-only, and laughs
 * wxl installs windows, which naturally formats the entire drive
<wxl> >:Þ
<Unit193> Right, well #lubuntu-offtopic exists for a reason, if you'd like to continue to out do one another there, that'd be great.
<wxl> oh jeez, Unit193. such a party pooper. and we helped you with your bug!
<wxl> besides, i won. ;)
#lubuntu 2014-12-18
<t43tg3hh4> so what software do you use to set your keyboard shortcut and hotkeys
<holstein> t43tg3hh4: i usually just do it in the openbox config file
<t43tg3hh4> where is the location of it and how do you know what the keys are called like "mail" or "calculator"
<holstein> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings
<holstein> i'll just research the applications i want, and test starting them
<t43tg3hh4> holstein, if i use xev to find out keys will it actually execute the keys such as if one is already set to logout?
<holstein> t43tg3hh4: what?
<holstein> you can use a tool to find out what keys are.. then, you can set them to do things.. such as logout.. though, i wouldnt
<t43tg3hh4> yeah the tool is xev, but a logout hotkey is already set and i want to change it, but i wonder if i press it now to find out the key name if it will log me out of this session lol
<holstein> t43tg3hh4: just look in the current config and see what is set to logout
<t43tg3hh4> true, but somehow the other hotkeys log me out too
<t43tg3hh4> maybe i'll try them later after i finish copying files
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hey guys... I made a boo-boo.  A few months ago, I tried to upgrade the kernel to the latest version by getting a couple .deb archives and installing them.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> My Q: what to do?
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: either get back to stock lubuntu, or ask for support from the maintainers of the "deb archives"..
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> ^if they are ppa's
<holstein> if not, you can just use the package manager of your choice to purge them.. hopefully, you have a "stock" kernel left, or, you can install a stock kernel easily
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I can't get past "boot image not found."
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: sure, but, i might see that error if my hard drive was failing, or some other hardware component
<JohnnyComeL8ly> And I think that I have a grub prompt after that message.
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: right, so, you'll have to just nail it down
<holstein> if you are not getting to grub, then, you have some other issue..
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Meaning, make sure? If so, then how?
<holstein> i would try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair from a live iso/usb, and test my hard drive with gsmartcontrol while im in there
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: meaning, you said "i think", and that wont work
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: you have to test, and see for certain...
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Okay, sorry.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Thank you.
<holstein> no need to be sorry.. just test and see what is broken
<holstein> i think you are assuming a kernel issue.. if you cant see grub, try looking for it/repairing it
<JohnnyComeL8ly> If I have a usb boot drive (that I am using to chat), couldn't I install boot repair on it?
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: the link i gave outlines how to do so
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: assuming the operating system you are using on the USB drive is linux/ubuntu ..or something with similar tools
<JohnnyComeL8ly> afk.
<holstein> you'll need to use the keybaord, for sure ;)
<ianorlin> t43tg3hh4: a lot of them are explianed in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I'm back.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I am using LXLE.  I have another issue on this usb drive... Firefox isn't working properly.  Would you give me the command for the gui "boot fixer-upper."
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: you'll need to ask for lxle support with the lxle team
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: boot repair should work with *any* os, really... it should install grub
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I just wanted the "apt install" name... please?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Oh, by the way, I tried the LXLE channel first....
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: friend, you can read the link.. it has a GUI
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && (boot-repair &)
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: ^ thats "copy-paste" from the link i gave you a few times.. but, the issue is, we are not certain that is the issue
<JohnnyComeL8ly> My firefox is wrenching... Otherwise I would have had it done. :-|
<holstein> this is not a "Fix" for your problem.. you dont know exactly what your problem is, and i would think something has caused an issue with grub, like, hard drive failure, or a bad hardware component, or, breakage from the operating system you are using
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: use a live iso, friend.. thats what i, and the link i gave, suggest
<holstein> from the live iso, firefox will *not* be "wrenching", and you can do the tests i suggested you do *before* just running the boot repair
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I am missing my other flash drive... I need to buy one.
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: thats not the only way to boot a live environment..
<JohnnyComeL8ly> In a cd?
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: *anything* that boots..
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ohh, SD, and all that.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> So, I will get that going and let you know. Thanks again.
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: let them know in #lxle
<ianorlin> holstein: I don't think that is a channel
<ianorlin> or at least it wasn't last time I checked
<holstein> ianorlin: what is their channel? do you remember?
<ianorlin> I think they had something on xmpp but no irc channel
<ianorlin> they do have forums at http://lxle.net/forum/
<JohnnyComeL8ly> There was nobody... what do you mean?
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: i just mean, be sure you get support with the folks that support the operating system you are using
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yes, okay. :-)
<holstein> i believe the lxle site lists this channel as a support avenue, but its not
<JohnnyComeL8ly> But, I am having these problems with Lubuntu; the usb has LXLE.
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: ok
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: regardless, the boot repair will work, if you decide thats what you need
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Okay, I just have to find a medium.
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: ?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> (USB, SD, etc...)
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: how about the USB you are using? install gsmartcontrol and test the hard drive.. reboot lxle and use the memory test there.. if you find grub is bad, install boot repair, from the link i gave, into lxle on the USB stick
<ianorlin> I think he is wondering how to download as firefox not working
<ianorlin> wget could still work
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Download what/
<JohnnyComeL8ly> *?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I know the basics for wget....
<JohnnyComeL8ly> And the man pages still work, last I checked.
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I was hoping I wouldn't have to go there....
<holstein> !info gsmartcontrol
<ubottu> gsmartcontrol (source: gsmartcontrol): graphical user interface for smartctl. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.7-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 554 kB, installed size 1923 kB
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: go where? to the internet?
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: its not chrome, and it works.. there are others
<holstein> !info midori
<ubottu> midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3+dfsg-0.1 (utopic), package size 1104 kB, installed size 3408 kB
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install midori
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: or, reset your firefox config, or use another user account..
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Oh, I didn't think to do that!
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: you can literallly just rename your firefox config til you are done here, and have a booting working system, or know that your hard drive is bad, and *then* put it right back
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I created another Firefox profile, but it still crashed.
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: sure.. thats not what i suggested above
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: what i suggest is *not* messing about with the profiles, the the user accounts on the system.. and, i would *literally* rename your firefox config files, and let new ones start.. or, install midori, or *any* other browser that will work, and just get the work dont
<holstein> done*
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I already reset... You are right, you didn't say to do that; but it was my last hope for it.
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: you are *far* from anything resembling a last hope
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I'm installing midori
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: i have suggested installing 2 other browsers. there are *many* in the repos of the OS you are using..
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I don't mean to pester you... I hope things are ok.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I'm in the irc.mozilla.org #firefox channel and the guy said is was a very weird bug.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I like Midori...
<JohnnyComeL8ly> What is a "Segmentation fault?"
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I got that after Midori launched.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> With an appended "(core dumped)."
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: i dont think you can assume you have a bug, right now... and its not related to lubuntu, correct?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> initramfs is what came up... ALERT!  /dev/disk/by-uuid/061f9178-ffff-4486bf67-9fea6bd90319 does not exist. Dropping to a shel!
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yeah.
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: sure.. ^ that is why i suggest using gsmartcontrol to run a test on the hardware.. the hard drive
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Okay.
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: you can get *all* the messages you mention from a failing hard drive.. and *all* hard drives fail
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I forgot to do that first.
<holstein> test it, with the tool i mention, or another tool.. or a tool in the bios.. or take it to a professional
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: i had suggested to do that *first*..
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I know... :-|
<JohnnyComeL8ly> But I forgot until you mentioned it.
<holstein> what would i do? i would be getting any data off their that i dont have backed up
<holstein> i would then, do a test that would take hours.. and read the report, and decide what to do
<JohnnyComeL8ly> None of it is "important." it was a pretty fresh install, which I was intending to give to my brother.
<holstein> JohnnyComeL8ly: so, you can read past that, and, hopefully, decide to do a test on the hardware
<holstein> it still looks a lot like this.. http://linuxhub.net/2010/09/scan-your-hard-disk-with-gsmartcontrol-on-ubuntu-10-10/
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I am going to boot to LXLE, and run gsmartcontrol
<JohnnyComeL8ly> holstein:  Gsmartcontrol says that my Maxtor 2B020H1 (the boot drive in question) passed "Basic health check."
<JohnnyComeL8ly> gsmartcontrol says the "Short Self-test" completed without errors.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I think I fixed my Firefox problem, but I didn't do anything besides make a new profile, restart the system, and use it when asked by the ProfileManager.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> The extended self-test came back with no errors.
<delt> Hello
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I ran gsmartcontrol
<delt> how do i get a lubuntu livecd to identify itself to the DHCP server as "laptop" and not "lubuntu"?
<delt> i changed the host name and then reconnected, still says its name is "lubuntu"
<delt> (i need to change this for kerberos authentication)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hello,delt. Did you change the host in your router settings?
<delt> on the client?
<delt> i changed the hostname, yes
<delt> then disconnected, and reconnected to the wifi. Laptop still says its name is "lubuntu".
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Try accessing the router admin page to do so.
<delt> the router is an old computer runnning slackware. It also acts as dhcp/dns server (dnsmasq) - i'm try to move away from static IP addresses....
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Oh, so do you know how to set your computer to have a "static dhcp address"?
<delt> but in *buntu, where do you determine how a host IDENTIFIES itself to the dhcp server? That's what i want to know. The /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf file isn't being much help :/
<JohnnyComeL8ly> You mean a client, I think.
<delt> client, yes
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Lemme look....
<lewellyn> delt: did rebooting after the hostname change fix it?
<lewellyn> a daemon may be caching the hostname, and a reboot will be sure to fix that.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> So, does yours have a "send host-name = gethostname();"
<delt> lewellyn: i'm on a livecd, can't reboot ...
<delt> anyway, ... i'll take care of this later - have to go now. thanks for the help guys
<lewellyn> my general rule is to not even try to help with livecd issues. they often end up being something livecd-specific. :(
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Does your /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf have that line?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Too late....
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I was going to tell the bloke that he needed to have a way to change the /etc/hosts file to his liking.
<lewellyn> "i need krb to work on a livecd" seems like a fool's errand anyhow.
<ianorlin> lewellyn: hard to issue a stable release update to a live cd which you could work
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I got to go to bed.
<lewellyn> you can always spin your own. but why? :P
<lewellyn> pxeboot in that case.
<stivballmer> hey people , i install lubuntu 12.04 with minimal lxde desktop, after i remove lightdm and install icewm, all good but pcmanfm dont mount drives and cd\dvd , i get error No Authorized, can fix it?
<stivballmer> i have gvfs and udisks
<Mr_Comet> new user here. so no idea.
<Mr_Comet> :(
<testdr> stivballmer: dont know this combination in 12.04 -- why did you not use the more current version LUbuntu-14.04.1?
<testdr> stivballmer: and did you check with the guest-user-account if its working there? Or create a new user-account and use it with lxde-Desktop to check the pcfman-settings are ok.
<testdr> stivballmer: if you only did add pcfman, without the settings for udisk, it wont work even in lxde.
<wxl> testdr: precise is not EOL until 2017
<wxl> oh wait that's not true
<wxl> i i keep forgettnig lubuntu is different
<wxl> it is actually EOL
<wxl> you nee dto upgrade stivballmer
<stivballmer> wxl, no i use precise with backports xorg lucid , this pc very slow, and video drivers dont include in newest xorg and kernels.
<stivballmer> testdr, can i login to guest under xinit? without lxsession and lightdm
<testdr> stivballmer: you did cut down your 12.04 install without login-manager? Did you even remove lxde? And the main-problem is, i could only help with own tests for 14.04 - i can only hope its a question of the udisk-settings and maybe you even have not installed it. What video-driver is missing for your hardware?
#lubuntu 2014-12-19
<chas> Hi, I am lubuntu user myself for some years now. I want to install lxde into a frien's ubuntu 14.04LTS (sudo apt-get install lxde) but the environment is ugly compared to my beloved lubuntu
<chas> what other packages do I need?
<wxl> chas: why not just install lubuntu? :)
<chas> lubuntu-desktop seems to be a lot more than what I need
<wxl> lxde is bloaty compared to lubuntu
<chas> he is happy with unity
<wxl> then what does he want?
<chas> I want him to have both unity and lxde as dm options in lightdm
<wxl> why?
<chas> He does now, but the default lxde is no dissapointing as-is...
<chas> I feel he might like it better
<chas> but I don't want to change what he has, I just want to add something else
<chas> so he can use it whenever he feels
<wxl> why not give him a live cd?
<wxl> tl;dr don't know how to help you in light of ubuntu
<chas> thanks anyway :)
<Kamilion> chas: it's 'lubuntu-core' or 'lubuntu-desktop'
<Kamilion> chas: the trick to getting it to start up with the lubuntu LXDE theme is:
<Kamilion> lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE
<holstein> i think the issue is, that may ruin the unity install
<holstein> just adding lxde would be easiest..
<Kamilion> holstein: just installing lxde gets you the default lxde theme, which is f-gly
<holstein> i dont go to lxde for the whizz-bang
<holstein> i think it looks "functional" and light..
<Kamilion> lubuntu-core will get you the 'proper' theme expected for lubuntu, versus the 'windows 95 without antialiasing' theme that lxde on it's own gives you
<Kamilion> holstein: http://puu.sh/dAwjn/786ec154e7.png
<Kamilion> this is what he is expecting
<holstein> Kamilion: lol
<holstein> Kamilion: yeah, im familiar, loosely, with lubuntu ;)
<ianorlin> it gets wierd with the the themeing and lxqt
<holstein> though, the issue is, when you install those meta's, it can really break the stock ubuntu setup
<ianorlin> some theme conflicts but you can still install lxde
<holstein> and the user doesnt want lxde or lubuntu at all..
<ianorlin> yes that is true
<Kamilion> oh? that's news to me
<holstein> i can understand not wanting to break the currently enjoyed unity setup
<chas> Kamilion: so, I installed lxde so far, and I have to add lubuntu-core now
<Kamilion> I've had unity, kde, and the lubuntu-themed lxde on the same machine
<holstein> sure..
<Kamilion> but so far as I know 'lubuntu-core' should be safe enough to 'just add to the sessions list'
<Kamilion> Oh
<Kamilion> wait, I know what you mean now
<JackFrost> !info lubuntu-artwork
<ubottu> lubuntu-artwork (source: lubuntu-artwork): artwork for Lubuntu. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.49 (utopic), package size 149 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<chas> Kamilion: what I want is just what you have mentioned, a nice unity running 100% trouble-free + a nice lxde-a-la-lubuntu running 100% trouble-free
<Kamilion> holstein: Well, I've been working on a *buntu spin for a xen livecd, and I got myself into some trouble last year with trying to install the lxde stuff without 'the rest of lubuntu'
<holstein> not me
<Kamilion> chas: haha, I too would love 'trouble free', unfortunately I live in the real world
<holstein> i just "sudo apt-get install lxde" and use... though, i personally end up with openbox or some other setup..
<Kamilion> holstein: the screenshot I posted is of said Xen LiveISO. :)
<holstein> i like the live iso idea.. or vm.. i mean, "if it aint broke".. and if the user likes unity, let them use unity
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-deploy   <--- personally I'm going a step further... If you really want something like unity, stuff it in a VM. (imho)
<Kamilion> I also tested windows 7, PCI passthroughing it a PCIE GPU. Couldn't tell the difference from a native win7 install for gaming, framerate benchmarks were within 1-2 FPS.
<holstein> let us discuss in the ot channel..
<Kamilion> *shrug* I really have no more to say at the moment.
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kamilion> sorry, but I think "lubuntu-based liveISO" is on topic enough.
<Kamilion> but I digress and return to silence and lurking.
<dyeomans> hello, could somebody here help me with crontab?
<acecipher> I could maybe try?
<ianorlin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dyeomans> okay, so im trying to run a bash script
<ianorlin> you might want to give the script execute permission but make sure it isn't something malicious
<dyeomans> there's two scripts: one opens firefox to a specific web page and starts audio-recorder, and the other stops audio-recorder and closes firefox
<dyeomans> i gave both scripts execute permissions (sudo chmod u+x)
<dyeomans> should they be placed in /bin ?
<dyeomans_> oops
<dyeomans_> browser closed by accident
<ianorlin> you don't need them in /bin but use full paths
<ianorlin> you will need to export environment variables to your display
<dyeomans_> how do i do that?
<ianorlin> export DISPLAY =:0 if you only have one monitor
<dyeomans_> bash: export: `=:0': not a valid identifier
<ianorlin> export $DISPLAY I mean
<acecipher> SYSTEM VARIABLES! :P
<dyeomans_> uhh...
<dyeomans_> bash: export: `:0': not a valid identifier bash: export: `=:0': not a valid identifier
<acecipher> Try it without the space?
<ianorlin> export $DISPLAY=:0
<dyeomans_> bash: export: `:0=:0': not a valid identifier
<dyeomans_> >//<
<ianorlin> wait you might already be setting that
<dyeomans_> so do i just type export?
<JackFrost> ianorlin: DISPLAY, not $DISPLAY.  It expands that to 'export :0 =:0' as you see above.
<acecipher> ...ahhhh
<dyeomans_> i typed in export DISPLAY and got nothing :S
<acecipher> Try typing in DISPLAY=:0
<dyeomans_> ...still nothing
<ianorlin> it is hard to do this without seeing what you already have in the script
<dyeomans_> want me to paste bin those?
<ianorlin> ok
<dyeomans_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9566693/
<dyeomans_> pretty simple
<dyeomans_> i've tested them on their own and they work, just not with crontab
<dyeomans_> i've tried both crontab -e and editing /etc/crontab
<dyeomans_> they are located in /home/dan/midnight-city
<ianorlin> although the problem with this is with you killing firefox in this way is if you have another firefox open it would kill that
<dyeomans_> yeah... i dont know another way of doing that, but it shouldn't really be a problem since this linux machine is just pretty much running servers
<ianorlin> then why do you have X on it?
<dyeomans_> X?
<ianorlin> X11 for a GUI
<dyeomans_> no particular reason... i do occasionally use it to look up something if im too lazy to boot up my windows PC
<dyeomans_> i guess i'm not very clever would be the main reason :P
<ianorlin> ah and you wouldn't be that comfortable administiring it over ssh
<dyeomans_> i am comfortable with SSH... but i'm uncomfortable with having a black box i can't interact with directly
<dyeomans_> anywho, X wouldn't interfere with cron right? :S
<ianorlin> no it just makes it a bit more annoying
<dyeomans_> how so?
<ianorlin> as you have to set the right environment variables otherwise it will say can't open display
<ianorlin> it is not like launhcing from an xterm
<dyeomans_> ohh...
<dyeomans_> so what would you recommend?
<ianorlin> ah you would need flash to record from that site
<dyeomans_> yes
<ianorlin> ok that takes using a command line program out
<wlxmhls> hello guys! how to remove 'character map' from lubuntu?
<holstein> wlxmhls: you are trying to remove a character map?
<ianorlin> sudo apt-get purge gucharmap from the command line or remove the gucharmap package in lubuntu-software-center or synaptic
<ianorlin> I do like that though
<ianorlin> get useful characters
<holstein> and, its not saving much space to purge it..
<ianorlin> !info gucharmap
<ubottu> gucharmap (source: gucharmap): Unicode character picker and font browser. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.14.0-1 (utopic), package size 43 kB, installed size 632 kB
<ianorlin> yeah won't even get you much
<wlxmhls> thank you all. i am a little squeamish.
<holstein> squeamish about what?
<wlxmhls> i want to remove all tools which I dont use.
<holstein> wlxmhls: sure, i understand that, but, why?
<holstein> wlxmhls: its not going to save you much space on the disk.. and they are not using resources in the background? so, why bother?
<holstein> one might prefer starting with nothing and building up, with the mini iso..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wlxmhls> i think it is my habbit problem.
<wlxmhls> holstein: thanks!
<chris349> I commented out the taskbar in ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf but now the commented line is missing. How can I enable the taskbar again?
<holstein> you can always generate a fresh config, and start there.. finding the "missing" line, and revert back to your old one
<ianorlin> create a new user to get a copy of the desktop.conf
<holstein> yup.. that will generate one
<JackFrost> diff -u /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf
<holstein> even better ^ :)
<therue> hello
<silverlion> o/ therue
<therue> just installed lubuntu on vmware :D
<silverlion> therue : and? happy?
<therue> ya i like it
<therue> i have used linux mint before but had some problems with it
<therue> like everytime i load a web page in browser, the browser's cpu usage jumps up to 40% cpu usage for some reason
<therue> but lubuntu seems very light weight
<therue> so liking it so far
<therue> nice and clear
<therue> and hopefully wont have the same problem
<therue> :)
<silverlion> try it out
<silverlion> I
<silverlion> 'm running my entire hardware with it
<silverlion> even my home-office
<therue> i should run software & updates in Preferences right?
 * silverlion just uses the terminal but for starters the software centre is the right place to look
<therue> also, where can i see the drivers that are installed? i can't seem to select the right screen resolution. 1920x1080 isn't available so far
<silverlion> vmware uses different resolutions if I recall correctly
<silverlion> you should have a read on the internet about that
<therue> ah ok
<silverlion> sorry I'm currently working under windows so I've got no chance to check myself :D
<silverlion> some things for work still need to be in windows :(
<therue> :D
<ignacio> Hi, I need help. The font size on my apps is too big D: is there any way to decrease it?
<testdr> ignacio: did you controll the correct setting of the x11-server "dpi" value? What is it for what screen(you are using)?
<ignacio> testdr, just for my laptop screen, its a VM
<testdr> ignacio: you may need to setup the screen-hardware-emulation then -- inside linux, you can check the "dots per inch" settings in the output of "xdpyinfo" (run in a terminal)
<ignacio> testdr, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9569624/
<testdr> ignacio: already said it - change your vm-settings or try to change the "dots-per-inch" (?to 92x92 instead of this large values) with tools like xrandr (there should be info available how to use it)
<ignacio> testdr, thanks you for the help! :)
<testdr> ignacio: if not already found, for example:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/197828/how-to-find-and-change-the-screen-dpi
<teward> silverlion: (really old scrollback poke regarding the VMware issue) vmware allows any resolution that the system drivers can support - it's possible to restrict based on the VM environment settings but in a default VM setup it can go even beyond the screen res for the host system
<silverlion> teward, thanks for the heads up
<yeehi> Is there an RSS feed for the images by which we may automatically download and seed new torrents? What is its URL?
<ianorlin> yeehiL images for releases or what?
<ianorlin> you mean the releases of like alpha and beta and final relaeses I am not sure there is
<ianorlin> I think that would be a good idea to have an rss feed
<ianorlin> I sadly think there isn't one
<ianorlin> yeehi_: I don't think there is one but I am not quite sure where to put a feature request in for it
<ianorlin> argh doesn't have a mailing list
<yeehi_> ianorlin, yes, RSS for ISO images of Lubuntu distro
<yeehi_> ianorlin, if you could request this RSS feature, that would be great. I don't think it would be hard to implement.
<jer_> hi all !
<silverlion> o/
<Trickster1> hello all
<silverlion> o/
<Trickster1> someone know why on lubuntu my /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart is totally empty ? ^^
<Trickster1> because it is supposed to have my program when i start my pc
<wxl> Trickster1: see ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<Trickster1> it is not for lubuntu 14.10 ? i have lubuntu 14.04
<Trickster1> i will check it
<wxl> anything outside of home is global, but most configs happen user-specific
<Trickster1> euh it is empty too :x
<Trickster1> i open the leafpad and for both it is empty
<wxl> did your program open automatically?
<Trickster1> i have some programs since i install lubuntu last week like kvirc, chrome, and other stuff but i don't need to have program start actually
<Trickster1> but my file doesn't supposed to be empty ? right ?
<wxl> unless you set it up otherwise
<Trickster1> because when i go in lxs session in the menu autostart i still have pulse audio, network and updater for the starter
<Trickster1> but in the file i have nothing
<wxl> not strange
<Trickster1> LXsession configuration sorry
<Trickster1> that show the program graphically that supposed to be launch on the start
<Trickster1> and thoses programmes start well when i enter in my session but the file is empty ...
#lubuntu 2014-12-20
<rawfodog> how do I turn off the screensaver/lockscreen ?
<zerothis> I recomiled my kernel, then swtch back (I think). how can I confirm which kernel I'm using?
<wxl> zerothis: uname -a
<zerothis> wxl: thanks. that confirms I'm still on my custom kernel. How do I switch back?
<wxl> zerothis: grub
<JohnnyComeL8ly> At boot you hold Shift... that will get you the GRUB menu from which you can choose your old kernel.
<zerothis> yup. the old kernel works. Now how do I make that permanent or otherwise prevent my custom kernel from being used?
<wxl> zerothis: with grub :)
<zerothis> so what I just did as permanent?
<zerothis> was permanent
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Use boot-repair.
<krytarik> !grub | zerothis
<ubottu> zerothis: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Disregard the boot-repair "fix."  I checked the options and it didn't have that.
<zerothis> i think I just had a duh, how about booting with the old kernel then uninstalling my customer kernel
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I had that thought too, but I thought you wanted to keep the custom kernel... I guess not.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> zerothis: If you want to keep the custom kernel but have the Lubuntu kernel be the default, then look at this solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/216398/set-older-kernel-as-default-grub-entry
<zerothis> JohnnyComeL8ly: thanks, but my custom kernel was compiled without support for my wireless card (doh!). It must go. I have gone back to the supplied generic kernel. Later I will try again.
<zerothis> thank you all for the help.
<jakew> I am trying to install ndiswrapper on a machine that I cannot connect to the Internet via Ethernet and I'm pretty sure it's the only way the wireless card is supported. There is a bug so that just installing ndiswrapper and its dependencies does not work. I want to try to compile it, but I've been tracking down lots of packages to get gcc up and going and moving them with a thumbdrive. Is there an easier way?
<Australopithecus> I have a macbook that is frozen it has lubuntu 14.04 what key combination do I input to shut it down?
<Australopithecus> or press rather
<krytarik> !reisub | Australopithecus
<ubottu> Australopithecus: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ianorlin> also trying control alt f1 may get you to command line if just GUI froze
<Australo_> I dont have a print screen button @ubottu
<ianorlin> I am not sure how to do it now Australo_ but there was a way to configure it
<Australo_> there was a way but I forgot
<Australo_> it was some combination of alt shift fn and f1
<Australo_> or f2
<Australo_> cant remember its was my so's responsibility to remember it -_-
<Australo_> its where you exit the gui
<Australo_> think i figured it out thanks for the help
<Australo_> stuck with a hard frozen computer :\
#lubuntu 2014-12-21
<cdoublejj> how do  install grub to a partition and not jus the whole hard drive?
<Ahmuck> hi.  i've lost my power icon in the tray.  it's just blank.  is there a way to get it back?
<testdr> Ahmuck: right-mouse-click on free panel-space and in menu select add panel-entries and from the list there select the power-settings
<Ahmuck> ya, that is not the problem.  the icon does not show but the panel entry and a blank space is there where the icon would show
<Ahmuck> it's there, it's not showing
<Ahmuck> it's like the reference for the icon is missing
<testdr> Ahmuck: so - a mouse-click at this place gives the normal info about power-setting of battery etc.
<Ahmuck> yes.
<Ahmuck> adding the power manager again has now broke the panel
<Ahmuck> how stable is lxpanel?
<Ahmuck> someone suggested i use a different panel.  i really like the panel when it works
<testdr> Ahmuck: did you change themes? Maybe a theme setting with missing icon-grafics for it.  And lxpanel is not very crash-proved.
<Ahmuck> i´m going to try and see if I can track down docs on the panel
<Ahmuck> i changed the wallpaper
<Ahmuck> i tried using a wallpaper changer
<Ahmuck> velocity
<Ahmuck> i'll try to set aside an hour a day to begin working through lx issues
<testdr> Ahmuck: never did this, because the default wallpaper-admin-program is pcmanfm (the file-manager for the desktop and for such things like wallpager) - you may have to disable to use another program
<Ahmuck> something else that is happening, i'm getting 98% usage for firefox.  any idea?
<Ahmuck> btw, what firefox components are tied into *buntu
<Ahmuck> or vice versa.  i remember when i looked at addons that there was an ubuntu addon with an option to disable.  i did find a way to remove it completely
<Ahmuck> looking yesterday i noticed there were a few number of "firefox-ubuntu" related packages marked with v
 * Ahmuck forgets what "v
<Ahmuck>  means
<Ahmuck> virtual?
<holstein> Ahmuck: remove them, if you like
<holstein> Ahmuck: whatever package manager you like to use can tell you about whatever packages you want to research..
<holstein> i suggest, for troubleshooting both the panel and firefox, try fresh/default configs.. you can do that by trying the guest account, or a new user you make.. or, just renaming the config for both, and logout and back in, and see if things are more as you expect
<holstein> this will help you see if the issue is with the system, or your users config files for the specific application
<Ahmuck> ok, so it seems that v is for virtual (reading docs on aptitude).  (v   firefox-ubufox)
<Ahmuck> is the firefox in ubuntu a modified version?
<Ahmuck> ubuntu customized?
<holstein> Ahmuck: im not a packager, just an end-user, and volunteer stating that, if you *dont* want those packages, remove them, and get the one's you want
<holstein> Ahmuck: i dont have issue with my browser like that, unless i am using flash content with the out-of-date flash player adobe provides linux
<Ahmuck> yea, i'm not saying i don't want them, i'm saying that i want to know what modifications have been done to the browser
<testdr> firefox out of ubuntu repos is modified
 * Ahmuck does not have flash installed
<Ahmuck> testdr: thx
<Ahmuck> reading ubuntu firefox dox
<holstein> *all* packages are re-packaged
<testdr> Ahmuck: you can install a firefox linux-version from the creators directly - but not via the paket-manager - you have to download and install it on yourself
<Ahmuck> yes, i know
<Ahmuck> i'm trying to determine what the trade off is
<holstein> in that case, you will maintain updates yourself.. if you add a PPA, or use the repackaged one, updates come in automatically
<holstein> ^ trade-off
<holstein> though, *nothing* about the repackaged one should be using 90+% of the CPU like that..
<Ahmuck> that's what i thought.  i was wondering if it was the addons as i have several "blocking" add ons
<testdr> ahmm - this depends on the web-sites visited
<holstein> sure.. all i can do is suggest, again, to bypass your users config, thus bypassing the "add-ons"..
<Ahmuck> msn, cnn, youtube
<testdr> Ahmuck: if you try changes - experimenting with settings - alway use another user-account (you can create more than one) to be shure you only mangle the settings of this user and not the necessary main-admin-user
<holstein> Ahmuck: those are flash..
<holstein> Ahmuck: t
<holstein> *that* is likely your issue.. using the older flash
<Ahmuck> block ads, gifs, flash, canvas, etc.
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Ahmuck> youtube converts flash to h000
<holstein> current flash is provided to, ^as you can read *factually* above, the chrome browser
<Ahmuck> someone really needs to take companies to bat in court over the use of technology that drops cookies, etc. without user consent under DMCA
<holstein> regardless, since, im not interested in arguing something you can factually research, and see if you are using flash or not.. if you are accessing that content, *that* is why your CPU is at 90%..
<testdr> Ahmuck: create a new admin-user-account and login with this and try there the installed firefox without those "enhancements"
<Ahmuck> testdr: thx for the help, i've got an idea for direction
<Ahmuck> i´m well aware hot to test this in another account
<Ahmuck> i'm trying to understand structure more than anything, for purposes of analysis
<holstein> for purposes of anylisis, you remove variables.. like online content like that
<Ahmuck> sure holstein and the first variable i want to remove is ubuntu customizations if possible through aptitude.  before these were add on packages.  may i assume they are now integrated in the browser itself?
<holstein> Ahmuck: go for it!
<holstein> Ahmuck: ppa,for firefox, or the package from the site, as suggested above.. or, as also suggested, the user config.. or again, the content you are visiting..
<holstein> not to mention, GPU driver support
<Ahmuck> holstein: is there ubuntu documentation that indicates the changes they have made to firefox?
<holstein> Ahmuck: yes, friend.. as stated, whatever package manager you are using
<holstein> Ahmuck: the package source is in the repos..
<holstein> the package maintainer will be listed as well as contact
<Ahmuck> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firefox#Custom_Configuration
<Ahmuck> would you say that "examples of extensions" are those "included" or "possible"?
<holstein> sure.. and *thats* nothing to do with the packaging we were discussing before..
<Ahmuck> it's unclear to me what the meaning is?
<holstein> Ahmuck: i would just look and see what i have, factually.. in my system
<Ahmuck> if they were included, as packaged within the firefox package, then it would be a part of the firefox packaging
<holstein> Ahmuck: correct.. do you have them?
<Ahmuck> in aptitude the short description for firefox packages marked with a "v" for virtual (can we assume that virtual means it is part of the firefox package that is installed) is missing
<holstein> i dont assume that..
<Ahmuck> if i do a search for "firefox" i would assume that these addons would be labeled "firefox-addonname"
<holstein> i *know* that im getting the package listed, and whatever dependencies or other requirements.. it pulls in what it needs.. i look and see waht is there, and get what i want or use somehting different if i prefer
<holstein> when i used firefox, which i dont anymore, but, when i did, i used the mozilla stable ppa for it
<holstein> that was when firefox wasnt upgraded in the ubuntu repos.. now it is.. so, i would probably just use the repo one.. if the repo wasnt what i wanted, i would go back to the ppa
<holstein> the mozilla ppa is handy, since, its from the actual mozilla team.. its like getting it from mozilla and maintaining it one's self
<holstein> of course, i think you are still assuming that 90% of the CPU is being used due to some "ubuntu customization".. and i think you'll find, its just the content you are accessing
<holstein> you can also use #ubuntu since this has *nothing* to do with lxde or lubuntu specifically, and likely find other users who are sharing your same concerns.. a larger community is there
<Ahmuck> holstein: i initially came here for the lxpanel
<Ahmuck> i only derailed to firefox because you began discussing it
<holstein> Ahmuck: sure.. i assure you, im not being combative, or kicking you out.. im literally stating, there is a factual larger community in #ubuntu that will have specific firefox users
<Ahmuck> lxpanel is broke for some reason (testdr gave me an idea as to why)
<Ahmuck> so i'm tracking that issue down first
<Ahmuck> holstein: the problem is that we always get into the same type of discussions.  i dont know the answer and you state you dont either
<holstein> Ahmuck: there is no "answer", friend.. i dont share the issue you have with firefox, so, i cant say what the issue is.. i can say, like i have, that when i see *any* browser using a lot of CPU, its due to the content im accessing..
<Ahmuck> it's good holstein, i'm off on a bunny trail chasing the fox
<Steve_T> is there a living person in here? :p
<Ahmuck> Steve_T: yes
<teward> we're all lurking and being quiet :P
<teward> except me, i'm beating Wireshark's source code with a hammer
<teward> Steve_T: it helps, though, to just ask your question
<Steve_T> does anyone know the location of the icons for the keyboard settings language?
<Ahmuck> isn't wireshark already stable?
<Ahmuck> Steve_T:  what are you trying to do?
<testdr> /usr/share/lxpanel/images/xkb-flags-cust/sn.png
<Steve_T> well, i have a dark panel at the bottom, all icons are bright, but the language icon is also dark and not good to see if you know what i mean, maybe i could change it myself to make it light
<Steve_T> oh there they are, thanx testdr!
<testdr> flags are there /usr/share/lxpanel/images/xkb-flags/de.png
<Steve_T> yup, i just edit the us icon, changed, inverted it, an adjusted the brightness contrast, now i have a very nice looking white icon on black bar :)
<testdr> Steve_T: put skull and bones on it .. ;-)
<Steve_T> lol
<Steve_T> i don't get it, all the other icons are white just the keyboard settings is a dark one
<testdr> maybe - i only changed the lxde-menu-panel-icon because i use the panel not at top or bottom - i use it at the side and the icon was to wide
<Steve_T> i changed the lxde-menu-panel icon to the xfce icon, that mouse icon :p
<Trickster1> hello
<Trickster1> someone can tell me what is the difference between lubuntu, lubuntu netbox et openbox before we log in our session plz ?
<ianorlin> Trickster1: Lubuntu in 14.04 or newer should have a  little bird in the top left corner
<ianorlin> top right I mean on the panel at the top
<silverlion> like it says: Lubuntu netbook is beconfigured for netbooks, Lubuntu itself should have at least a laptop and openbox can run everywhere because it's another Desktop Environment
<ianorlin> and openbox or lubuntu-netbook will have another icon
<Trickster1> ah oki i did'nt notice it thx
<ianorlin> and you can click on that to change them
<Trickster1> but the utility is the same we can do the same work and use same programs on all of them no ? or there is restriction ?
<ianorlin> In lubuntu and lubuntu-netbook everything should be the same
<Trickster1> i think for netbok there is some program for the battery
<Trickster1> oki
<Trickster1> and openbox ?
<ianorlin> although openbox is more a kit you setup how you want it
<ianorlin> as in it takes some configuration to get to a nice state but can do most things
<Trickster1> oki
<Trickster1> so openbox uses more ressources than the classic lubuntu ?
<ianorlin> no it uses less but is a little harder to configure
<Trickster1> oki
<Trickster1> thx
<ianorlin> openbox runs in a way that more just manages window in the lubuntu session but you get a panel wallpaper and other things
<ianorlin> which you don't with default openbox
<Trickster1> oki thx
<Trickster1> anf for program it is better to use program in the lubuntu store or on the official website of that prgm ?
<Trickster1> by exemple for wireshark or tor
<Trickster1> because in lubuntu store i notice that it is not the last version
<Steve_T> k
#lubuntu 2015-12-14
<KiethS> Having a problem with WiFi, running Lubuntu. The O/s is fine, I'm sure, but each time I boot, and wake from sleep, I have to manually power off and power on my wifi for it to work.
<KiethS> Is there a way to automate the wifi power cycle in Lubuntu?
<ianorlin> what do you mean manually power on and power off hardware button in the applet on the panel to disconnect and reconnect
<ianorlin> I don't know how to automate a hardware button
<KiethS> Same
<ianorlin> so does it not connect when coming back up and you have to press the button twice?
<KiethS> But not exactly my meaning.  Hoping to somehow disable the device, then reenable it.
<KiethS> The lid of the notebook opening wakes it from sleep...
<KiethS> But the scenario extends to cold boot as well.
<ianorlin> have you tried like a script with rfkill block then unblock
<KiethS> Not as yet.  Haven't heard of rfkill, honestly.
<KiethS> Looks possible.  Will experiment.  Thanks for the input!
<Tarminquay> "I like Windows 10, it is VERY, VERY light. I have been using Windows 10 for about 3 months and I can say that it is by far lighter than Linux Mint, It uses far less resources than Linux Mint."
<Tarminquay> What do you make of this?
<Tarminquay> "Even though Linux Mint is way more resource intense than Windows 10, it has a nice feel."
<lifieo> how to become # in 1510 livecd
<leszek> lifieo: sudo su
<utu8o> anyone running 15.10?
<SlidingHorn> utu8o: plenty of folks are...do you have a support question?  Go ahead and ask :)  Just be as detailed as possible & keep it to one line
<utu8o> i'm might upgrade to it
<django_1> hey all
<django_1> how do i find screenshots
#lubuntu 2015-12-16
<BlameAliens> anyone know how to get to grub after installing lubuntu? I tried holding down shift and esc, but no luck :(
<Lokie> lubuntu 15.10
<Lokie> so systemd-inhinit lists xfce4-power-manager as block(ed)
<Lokie> how can I fix that? and should systemctl -i suspend override the inhibit?
<Gnjurac> hi
<wxl> yo Gnjurac what's up?
<Gnjurac> i have an isue with QT creator if my window isent maximized i cant see top part, like its too much up but i cant click on that top part to move it down
<Gnjurac> if i maximize it shows the top bar but i cant move it wihle maximized
<wxl> Gnjurac: if this is only happening in the one app, it's likely a problem with the app itself
<Gnjurac> oh
<Gnjurac> ok it isent really a big isue i can use it maximized but whatewer
<wxl> if you wanted to confirm that, you might want to try using the app within another live flavor of ubuntu, e.g. kubuntu, ubuntu, etc
<wxl> it's also possible it's some sort of screen space/resolution issue. is it a laptop?
<Gnjurac> nah
<Gnjurac> desktop
<wxl> small monitor? :)
<Gnjurac> 1920 1080
<wxl> yeah that's likely not the issue then
<Gnjurac> can i somhow move it down buy kayboard
<wxl> you might want to check with app support
<SebastianTCL> how do i change the time and date on the panel
<SebastianTCL> if i right click on it it doesnt give me that option
<SebastianTCL> definitely not visible on preferences
<wxl> Gnjurac: could you provide a screen shot?
<wxl> SebastianTCL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CustomizingTheClock
<wxl> Gnjurac: also what version of lubuntu are you using?
<Gnjurac> http://pasteboard.co/5c93pdI.png
<Gnjurac> http://pasteboard.co/5c9EHM9.png
<Gnjurac> i dont have isue with any other app
<wxl> redwolf: look at Gnjurac 's screen shots. when NOT minimized, qt creator is missing the uh. "window decorations?"
<redwolf> oh
<Gnjurac> meybe or its too much up
<Gnjurac> duno
<SebastianTCL> wxl,  that is horribly contrived
<wxl> SebastianTCL: patches welcome :)
<redwolf> is the only app that has that behaviour?
<SebastianTCL> that is horrible
<SebastianTCL> how can i just set it from the terminal?
<redwolf> Gnjurac, can you still move it with alt+drag?
<SebastianTCL> 1:48:58 PM
<SebastianTCL> Wednesday, December 16, 2015
<Gnjurac> duno
<wxl> SebastianTCL: no clue. you may be able to set it via the lxpanel config.
<Gnjurac> i press alt and left mouse?
<redwolf> yes, please
<redwolf> or alt+rightdrag to resize
<Gnjurac> redwolf:  ty it worked
<Gnjurac> it has top panel
<redwolf> it has window borders now?
<wxl> ahhhhh duh the obvious solution. thanks for that redwolf :)
<Gnjurac> yes
<redwolf> :)
<Gnjurac> i dident know i can alt move it
<SebastianTCL> I'll just type 1:48 PM out
<wxl> Gnjurac: yeah that's a standard linux thing. one more way it's better than windows XD
<redwolf> my fav Linux desktop ability
<redwolf> hey, Windows can do it, using an app XDD
<SebastianTCL> hmmm
<wxl> :/
<SebastianTCL> that's not working
<wxl> SebastianTCL: are you trying to understand strftime format, or what's the problem?
<redwolf> SebastianTCL, http://lubuntu.me/tip-clock/
<SebastianTCL> No I am not, I am trying to type in an intuitive, numerical value for an intuitive numerical value
<SebastianTCL> so i did %c but apparently somehow the time was changed to the wrong time
<wxl> SebastianTCL: sounds like you have it under control then?
<SebastianTCL> no, it says 7 54 am when it's 1 54 pm
<wxl> might be a time zone issue
<SebastianTCL> let me try to go on gnome change it and come back
<SebastianTCL> yep
<SebastianTCL> that did it
<SebastianTCL> you guys need to change your clock editing settings
<wxl> SebastianTCL: patches welcome. and if not, bugs. thanks!
<redwolf> there will be a new applet in LXQt ;)
<SebastianTCL> working on getting tinycore to work well for me
<wxl> redwolf: whether or not it will fix his particular complaint is uncertain
 * wxl shrugs
<redwolf> I don't know either
<SebastianTCL> yeah, long live tinycore
#lubuntu 2015-12-17
<InkisJLane> Which flavor of Ubuntu is equivalent in terms of resource consumption to Chrome OS?
<wxl> InkisJLane: don't know, what's chrome os' resource consumption like?
<InkisJLane> It's very light.
<wxl> lubuntu then
<InkisJLane> See the reviews of the Celeron Chromeboxes which claim it runs circles surfing the web around much higher powered Windows boxes.
<InkisJLane> wxl: How about Xubuntu?
<wxl> not as light
<iamachild> hello there, do you guys have any ideas for speeding up 15.10 running from usb?
<iamachild> x86
<bioterror> yeah, USB 3.0
<iamachild> ah that is probably some real legit advice
<iamachild> ty
<iamachild> yeah i bought like a cheap usb stick from the dollar stroe
<iamachild> store*
<iamachild> for like $10USD
<iamachild> is there a good lightweight alternative to firefox or chromium for linux?
<iamachild> like maybe iceweasel or even something better
<leszek> iamachild: iceweasel is a rebranded firefox. So it uses the same amount of memory and cpu if you mean that by lightweight
<bioterror> Midori is quite lightweight and has adblock nowdays
<iamachild> gotta try it out
<iamachild> ty
<iamachild> somebody recommended netscape
<leszek> iamachild: there is also uzbl which uses a vim like controls and webkit
<iamachild> will look into that as well ty very much
<iamachild> i heard there is a browser that is completely terminal based
<wxl> as a vim user i thought i'd like uzbl a lot but i really didn't
<wxl> iamachild: w3m
<bioterror> w3m, links, elinks, lynx
<wxl> though you have to get a little hacky with it to deal with images in all terminals
<wxl> w3m is the only one that i know of that supports images
<bioterror> xombrero is quite good for a minimalist
<iamachild> oh man
<iamachild> gotta get that
<iamachild> 4 real
<leszek> what about xxxterm ?
<bioterror> Unit193 has a ppa for xombrero
<iamachild> this computer i'm on is such shite eh?
<bioterror> leszek, it's the old name for xombrero
<leszek> ah xombrero its called nowadays right
<bioterror> it's less xxx
<bioterror> it's nice, but from urxvt you cant launch urls without a wrapper script
<iamachild> God bless GNU
<leszek> oh. Yeah never used it on rxvtr
<leszek> -r
<wxl> which you talking about bioterror ?
<wxl> i assume you mean w3m
<wxl> ?
<iamachild> what is vim?
<wxl> dude.
<bioterror> iamachild, vi improved
<wxl> you need vim
<wxl> terminal users need two things: vim and tmux.
<wxl> well hardcore users
<bioterror> screen and emacs
<wxl> heheheh
<wxl> bioterror: troll :)
<leszek> yeah I also use screen most often. Mainly because its installed on all the servers by default in contrast to tmux
<leszek> but vi or vim (or vim-tiny)
<bioterror> wxl, xombrero quires that wrapper
<iamachild> are any of these browsers faster than firefox?
<wxl> i can understand that but (A) tmux has functionality screen doesn't and (B) i don't need a serial console
<iamachild> i've heard firefox is the fastest browser around
<bioterror> anything is faster than firefox
<bioterror> it's the slowest browser on earth :D
<iamachild> ah, perhaps it was only for windows and mac users then
<iamachild> midori is pretty nice
<leszek> nope firefox isn't the slowest but its also not the fastest :P
<leszek> webkit based browsers are pretty fast. Though they don't support all websites 100%
<leszek> so if you need netflix or amazon instant video you need either chromium with drm stuff compiled in and the drm plugins, or chrome (which has those built in but by default also spies on the user)
<iamachild> midori is OP
<bioterror> all the browsers spies
<iamachild> i just assume all of my internet activity and my whole life exists under surveillance somewhere on the deep web
<iamachild> the entirety of my lubuntu core is rather laggy
<iamachild> i suspect it is because i'm running it with no HD off of a cheap $10 usb drive from the dollar store
<leszek> iamachild: yeah this will slow down things
<leszek> bioterror: konqueror does not spy :P
<dust> http://midori-browser.org/
<SebastianTCL> WHAT THE heck is this crap!? i come here and it's no help, just a bunch of nerds helping nerds if their request is nerd enough no do this, just google this nonsense jargon that you are supposed to know rather than an answer, every time since i got lxce this crap logs itself out after 5 minutes
<SebastianTCL> when i try to open the power management system it doesnt come up, in gui
<SebastianTCL> what is the cli command so that it never logs itself out
<SebastianTCL> persistently past reboot too
<wxl> SebastianTCL: that doesn't exactly seem like a methodology that is likely to recieve any sort of useful response
<SebastianTCL> If I click on power manager I get a freaking pop up that reads "unable to connect to xfce power manager"
<SebastianTCL> wxl please dont spam, my topic is lubuntu logs me out after 5 minutes and i dont want this to happen
<SebastianTCL> Speaking of good luck: the pop up ironically reads: "did not receive a reply"
<SebastianTCL> Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply
<wxl> SebastianTCL: i mean insulting people is not a good way to get help
<SebastianTCL> the message bus security policy blocked the reply
<SebastianTCL> the rely timeout expired
<SebastianTCL> or the network connection was broken
<wxl> SebastianTCL: especially when it comes to asking for help out of volunteers
<wxl> SebastianTCL: who likely have more important things to do with their time
<SebastianTCL> relevant past experience is not an insult, the topic is lubuntu logs me out
<wxl> SebastianTCL: ok, well, good luck then
<SebastianTCL> this doesnt help when i am downloading or uploading stuff and away from my computer because i too have more important things to do
<SebastianTCL> xfce4-power-manager --quit #
<SebastianTCL> sebastian@Murray:~$ xfce4-power-manager --quit #
<SebastianTCL> sebastian@Murray:~$ xfce4-power-manager --no-daemon #
<SebastianTCL> Xfce Power Manager: Another power manager is already running
<SebastianTCL> sebastian@Murray:~$ ps -ef | grep xfce4-power
<SebastianTCL> sebasti+  2213  1981  0 Dec16 ?        00:00:00 xfce4-power-manager
<SebastianTCL> sebasti+ 21094  1981  0 16:02 ?        00:00:00 xfce4-power-manager-settings
<SebastianTCL> sebasti+ 21321 21202  0 16:15 pts/8    00:00:00 grep --color=auto xfce4-power
#lubuntu 2015-12-18
<dust> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/12/rsync-net-zfs-replication-to-the-cloud-is-finally-here-and-its-fast/
<dust> interesting read for admins
<wxl> dust: better for #lubuntu-offtopic probably
<dust> we also need a backup solution
<dust> ideally a solution which all ubuntu derivates use
<dust> so u can do a backup and install that on another pc for example
<ianorlin> well there are some nice remote option in pcmanfm for remote file transfer
<wxl> yeah good luck. we don't agree on a lot of things
<wxl> if not for any other reason but because we often use different libraries
<wxl> especially lubuntu is the odd man out in that regard
<dust> no  rsync in standard install?
<wxl> nope but easy to install
<ianorlin> it is in repos
<wxl> it's like a lot of things— not a standard app
<dust> i did install backups... but none in standard install
<wxl> tmux is not a standard option in all flavors and i think that's ridiculous :)
<wxl> actually a better example: ssh
<dust> because u said ssh wxl :) https://www.psc.edu/index.php/hpn-ssh
<wxl> thx dust but like i implied before, #lubuntu is for support and #lubuntu-offtopic for everything else
<sam_yan> Hi,which utility does ubuntu use to checkout the packages which need to change when upgrade the ubuntu.For example ,from 15.04 to 15.10 .
<sam_yan> guys?
<bioterror> do-release-upgrade relies to apt
<bioterror> it checks if there's a version, then it changes the repository and starts apt-get dist-upgrade
<sam_yan> what I mean  is when we release a new version of ubuntu.
<sam_yan> what the utility does  the developer use when they release a new version of ubuntu  to deal with the changes of all packages
<sam_yan> can someone help ?
<hay207__> hi guys, where can i find system logs, /var/log/syslog ?
#lubuntu 2015-12-19
<alwan> hello folks, happy weekend
<Guest___> Lubuntu 14.04.3.. I have a 8GB disk and 773MB free.  When i try to install the updates it is tell me there is not enough free space it need more then 400 MB to install the updates. What can i do with this ?
<Guest___> what is wrong ?
<Church> do you have only one / filesystem, or also smaller /boot?
<Guest___> Only one partition and 512MB swap. the messgae tell me to free about 40MB i can use Sudo apt-get clean. But i am not so famyliar with using the terminal.
<Guest___> The updates is around 60MB so 773 MB fress shud be enough.
<dust> how can i keep audio running while the screensaver is activated?
<anarkhos> I don't know, but that sounds like a handy thing to know. I haven't used Lubuntu in 1.5 years or so.
<anarkhos> Anyone else around who knows this? If so, intervene, because I'd like to learn this too.
<krytarik> dust: http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<dust> thx krytarik
<SebastianTCL> I installed lubuntu, the most recent version, i want to get the gnome audio volume controls how can i get them? alsamixer and the applet do not let me go over 100%  volume
#lubuntu 2015-12-20
<SebastianTCL> how can i install chrome on lubuntu
<SebastianTCL> the most recent ubuntu
<SebastianTCL> i tried to install it by downloading and installing the file from their website
<SebastianTCL> didnt work
<SebastianTCL> i uninstalled firefox
<SebastianTCL> and mplayer
<SebastianTCL> hopefully it wont cause any problems
<django_> anyone here
<django_> there is a button that i kee on pressing
<django_> that doesnt display all the things open by the start button
<django_> but those things remain open
<django_> it doesnt appear in alt tabanymore
<SebastianTCL> skype's got no sound
<SebastianTCL> when i go to sound options it shows all devices for sound speakers and mics as virtual device
<SebastianTCL> i got on the alsa settings and it all looks as it should
<anarkhos> The problem is only related to Skype?
<Unit193> SebastianTCL: Got Pulseaudio installed?
<Unit193> And running, that is.  You should use pavucontrol to check levels.
<SebastianTCL> whats the cli command
<SebastianTCL> anarkhos,
<phillw> hi SebastianTCL
<SebastianTCL> phillw,
<SebastianTCL> bbl
<luus99> Hello Community, I have an strange problem on Lubuntu 14.04 in the lxterminal. When I type "sudo apt-get update" everything work fine. But When I type "sudo cp‭ ‬-r sourcefolder ‬/usr/share/nginx/html" I get ---> "No command 'sudo' found, did you mean: ..." . Please help me
<ianorlin> luus99: are you sure you typed sudo right and not sduo
<luus99> exactly "sudo" when I remove the "sudo" and write only "cp‭ ‬-r sourcefolder ‬/usr/share/nginx/html" the message says "No command 'cp' found, did you mean: ..."
<ianorlin> luus99: hmm I am not sure ?
<phillw> luus99: how long have you had the lubuntu installed?
<phillw> and hi CaCO3
<luus99> phillw: It's installed fresh in January 2015. I didn't use it over the year. And yesterday I started up & updated to the newest updates
<phillw> luus99: if you are having issues with sbin commands (like cp, sudo etc).. you have a very poorly machine.
<phillw> I'm not sure what / how to suggest things if you do not have simple commands. Is there data on there that you need to backup?
<luus99> phillw: no Lubunbu is on an flash drive. but I spent some time on an preparation for an owncloud test install with nginx
<phillw> luus99: we can spend hours on trying to rescue, but my honest advice is to run an md5checksum on the install media you used (it is in the boot screen as check CD / media... sort of thing) and simply do a re-install. If the install media is okay, it would point to your HDD being on its way out.
<luus99> ok. thank you. I will do that. bye
<phillw> Unit193: who is Drone` ?
#lubuntu 2016-12-19
<swift110> hey all
<sh0rtbus> any chance you're there wxl
<sh0rtbus> any one for that matter
<ridgedale> Trying to install Lubuntu on MacBook Pro 2,2 but cannot boot to the installer either from USB or external CD/DVD drive. Using reFit - USB boot stops with "not found locatedevicepath", cd boot stopped initailly with "no bootable device", then updated partition table with reFit partition tool, now CD boot stop with "missing operating system". Any tho
<ridgedale> ughts?
<tsimonq2> sh0rtbus: It's like 4 AM for him at the moment and he gets online at around 10 AM his time until 5:30ish PM his time.
<xnox> hi, could we upgrade sddm to 0.14 for high-dpi support?
<simpleuser> Hi there. I try to change my default language but it seems I don't have "language support" in Preferences. Any idea?
<leszek> simpleuser: make sure to have the language-selector-gnome package installed
<simpleuser> leszek: Mmm already installed :\
<leszek> simpleuser: if it is already installed executing gnome-language-selector should start it. Maybe only the launcher for it is missing for you
<simpleuser> oh indeed!
<simpleuser> leszek: Dziȩkujȩ bardzo!
<leszek> np :)
<MegaMind_> I have installed Squid3 on Lubuntu. What kernel tweaks are necessary in gerenal for better Performance.
#lubuntu 2016-12-20
<swift110> how do I update to the latest kernel
<xangua> Why you need to upgrade to "latest"kernel?
<swift110> xangua, I am hoping it will solve suspend issues
<xangua> swift110: you mean black screen after suspend? Don't know if installing a newer kernel would affect that but you could just remove light locker and install xscreensaver
<xangua> That worked for me, 16.04
<xangua> ! Mainline | anyways
<ubottu> anyways: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<swift110> ok cool xangua thans
<swift110> yes xangua
<Guest88615> Hello to all. Sorry about any issue caused by my absence. Was doing 2 upgrades - installing SSD drive and upgrade to 64 bit.   Quick question for group... sorry if I already asked this earlier. Anyone have knowledge and/or experience in voice/speech recognition?? I read up on "Simon" - but it wants to install a lot of KDE stuff. I also read up about "Voice Control" - it wants to install a bunch a extra apps like Brasero and Audaciou
<Guest88615> s - which I neither want on need.
<lynorian> Guest88615, there is the --no-install-recommends option in apt-get that might bring down some packages that are only recommended might end up installing less uneeded packages
<Guest88615> Humm... thanx Lynorin! I did not think about that command. Now to see which to consider... Simon, Julius, Sphinx/Pocketsphinx, Palaaver (maybe spelled wrong), Gnome-voice-contol,  etc,,, etc,,,
<wxl> you could always filter them out by installed size
<James1138> Has anyone heard anything (could be years ago) about speech/voice recognition apps? Maybe some webpage that lists them or compares them?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> might want to ask in #ubuntu since there's a wider audience
<James1138> Done that Wxl... but with almost 2000 people - it may take awhile for them to finally get to reading my question... even more time to replay.   <frown>
<James1138> I can wait. <smile>
<wxl> ah hah
<wxl> i THINK this will do what i suggested
<wxl> searchterm=""; for package in "$(apt-cache search $searchterm | awk '{print $1}')"; do apt-cache show $package | egrep '(Package|Installed)' | awk '{print $2}' | paste -d " " - -; done | sort -g
<wxl> just set fill the quotes in searchterm with what you want to search for
<wxl> oh let's refine that
<James1138> Oh Wxl! I think I have a good idea of the number of apps for voice/speech recognition. I was just asking if anyone had any suggestions for or against certain such apps?
<wxl> use egrep '(Package:|Installed-Size:)' instead
<wxl> James1138: if you use what i gave you, it will give you a list of such packages sorted by install size, which should give you at least a good indication of where to start looking
<wxl> i assume you already saw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility#Voice_Recognition
<James1138> Oh.. sorry
<James1138> Yes. I checked the link you posted before asking. Sorry
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Links might help
<wxl> track down the accessibility folks https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Contacts
<wxl> note they have an irc channel
<wxl> that's about the best help i can give you, outside of searching for general contacts for accessibility in linux
<wxl> there are some such things on that links page
<wxl> you might as well be asking about software defined radio. i mean, sure, there's people that doing it, but the number is relatively small. i doubt that #lubuntu or even #ubuntu would be much help there, just as with voice recognition in general
<wxl> (actually i'd suggest you'd have MORE luck with SDR) :(
<James1138> Thanks... will google that right now and start reading
<wxl> good luck
#lubuntu 2016-12-21
<simon_> trying to activate child device host6 but parent (2-2:1.0) is not active ? on restart after what appears to b sucessful install of 16.10...
<chatter> hey guys
<chatter> allah is doing
<chatter> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> to accept islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except allah and muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<Guest80499> Hello, im a new user of linux can some one point me out some good learning materials please (Lubuntu or related) ? Thanks in advance
<Guest80499> I also tryed to execute tor but it wont open.... can understand why...
<Guest80499> Anyone to help out ?
<leszek> Guest80499: I would suggest looking and the ubuntu wiki (wiki.ubuntu.com though the startpage is not really helpful) and the forum https://ubuntuforums.org/
<leszek> *at
<leszek> regarding tor. What do you want to do there ? If you want to browse with tor the easiest way would be downloading the tor browser bundle
<Guest80499> Thank you leszek
<Guest80499> yes i have downloaded that but when i extract the files in my drive and execute the tor setup it wont start
<xnox> is qlubuntu usable? it does seem to have or pull in, a lot of kde dependencies, no?
<leszek> Guest80499: is the binary file even executable ? Can you check the file properties
<leszek> xnox: you mean lxqt based version ? Depends on what you mean by kde dependencies. A lot of libraries that are necessary for the desktop are KDE Frameworks 5 libraries
<xnox> leszek, but e.g. plasma-workspace?
<xnox> maybe i installed wrong meta package, there are a lot of them.
<xnox> cuase i see:
<Guest80499> im sry leszek, let me check
<xnox> Lubuntu Netbook; Lubuntu Nexus7 session; Lubuntu; LXDE; LX Games; LXQt Desktop; Plasma; Lubuntu Qt session
<leszek> xnox: plasma packages should not be installed
<xnox> right, this is like way too many lubuntu things.
<xnox> and i'm sure that Lubuntu Netbook and Nexus7 sessions are no longer supported, or are they?
 * xnox thought X11 stack moved on, and we don't have drivers for that any more.
<leszek> xnox: I am not familiar with them
<xnox> i guess i want the "Lubuntu Qt session" i'm after the whatever qt based lubuntu session is being worked on.
<xnox> launching that nothing happens.
<xnox> i'm starring at a blank X11
<leszek> xnox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt the how can I help lxqt stuff is what you did ?
<xnox> ok, wiped my settings and things are better.
<xnox> leszek, kind of. I have fixed the plasma-workspace conflict.
<xnox> i may have installed some other metapackage, but i do have lubuntu-qt-desktop installed.
<xnox> did not remove things. It sounds weird that one needs to remove packages.
<xnox> don't have a wallpaer, and things are not high-dpi
<leszek> Its in a testing stage so its normal
<xnox> work in progress.
<xnox> =)
<leszek> so I would suggest sticking to what is said there
<leszek> also removing stuff
<Capprentice>  segfault at 91 ip 0000000000000091 sp 00007ffe2591c5e8 error 14 in systemd-resolved[559d67533000+4c000]
<Capprentice> Any one have any idea what this ^ means?
<TheSchaf> that there was a segfault at ip 91
<genii> To get more useful output install systemd-dbg
<jaybe23> how can I change the font style in lubuntu 16.04 ?
<jaybe23> for example: when I type,  the font looks different from lubuntu 15.04
<lapion> Whenever network-manager nm-applet finds that the network it is scanning on is fq ipv6 it does not look for ipv4 and even disables any profiles that insist on ipv4 until manually selected
<james1138> Hello all and Happy Yule! I have a minor question - seasons related. Anyone know of any Ubuntu or Lubuntu greeting card maker? I found "KreetingKard" - but it will not install for some reason.
#lubuntu 2016-12-22
<bbb> hello guys i am new can somebody help me with 2 questions?
<bbb> i would like to know what is and where i can download a "client" of irc....and can i use tor browser in lubuntu?
<swift110-phone> Hey
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> Anyone out there?
<XVampireX> I'm trying to help my aunt install lubuntu 14.04 for reasons that she has old hardware and support for videocard is only on driver that is easily installable (supposedly) on that specific as latest ubuntu
<XVampireX> I'm having trouble booting from CD, it won't go into grub at all and just continues to the already installed newer xubuntu
<hateball> XVampireX: Sounds more like a BIOS problem than anything, if the live-installer doesnt start
<XVampireX> but installing from alternate CD is not possible at the moment because I'm doing things remote
<leszek> the cd does not use grub but rather isolinux
<leszek> anyhow seems like it the cd/dvd drive is not set up to be the first boot device in the bios
<XVampireX> leszek - we did setup so it boots from CD... and from what I've seen (skype video) it does think a little about booting from CD, then the monitor turns into "resolution check" thing and then after a few moments turns back into booting from HDD
<leszek> so either the cd is defect or the drive
<jeanjack> hi there
<jeanjack> i lost my keyboard layout after upgrading to xenial
<jeanjack> i tried /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<LuMint> ur custom one?
<LuMint> if so you should have backed it up
<jeanjack> yes
<jeanjack> no i didn't backed it up
<jeanjack> i never used this file, it was empty
<jeanjack> but at reboot keyboard still in qwerty
<LuMint> what file
<LuMint> still in qwerty - your modified qwerty?
<jeanjack> LuMint: /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart. no I didnt touch anything, installed in french language
<jeanjack> i never had to change keyboard but doing do-release-upgrade did change my default layout
<leszek> jeanjack: usually there is a plugin for the panel allowing you to set the default keyboard layout for your session
<leszek> jeanjack: if you need it globally edit /etc/default/keyboard and set the correct XKBLAYOUT and maybe XKBVARIANT
<leszek> :q!
<leszek> :)
<leszek> the XKBLAYOUT option will be also used for the terminal
<leszek> ttys I mean
<jeanjack> looks working leszek, thanks
<leszek> nice :)
<jeanjack> LuMint: thanks too
<ioria> hi.... anyone knows about this ? thanx https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1638420
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638420 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "LVM install with Lubuntu fails due to missing lvm2 package" [Critical,Triaged]
<ioria> i installed lvm2 from live session, but it drops me to initramfs shell
<rameurpl> hello
<rameurpl> y a-t'il possibilité de tester Lubuntu via le DVD d'installation ?
<xangua> Yes
<rameurpl> Nickel
<rameurpl> Me conseillez-vous la version 16.04 ou 16.10 ? Je ne sais pas laquelle choisir.
<rameurpl> Et cela fonctionnera-t'il sur un vieil ordinateur sous Windows XP avec 512 Mo de mémoire vive ? Je n'ai plus le processeur en tête.
<xangua> LTS
<rameurpl> c'est-à-dire ?
<rameurpl> Sur ce lein :
<rameurpl> http://lubuntu.fr/
<rameurpl> et peut-on graver sur un DVD réinscriptible ou est-il préférable de graver sur un DVD non réinscriptible ?
<xangua> I don't speak French fluently
<wxl> !fr | rameurpl
<ubottu> rameurpl: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rameurpl> ok merci
<rameurpl> comment joindre join #ubuntu-fr ?
<rameurpl> J'ai trouvé
<rameurpl> bonne soirée
<rameurpl> thank you xangua
#lubuntu 2016-12-23
<felikswhite> does anyone here spend a lot of time in marketing and promotional stuff?  looking for a user to bounce ideas off of with.  I spend most of my time in promoting and spreading information and think it would be nice to collaborate with others.
<lynorian_> felikswhite: We need more  more people doing that
<felikswhite> lynorian_:  I noticed not many people are involved in the Lubuntu-specific promotions as they are with basic Ubuntu.  that's natural, but I couldn't find any promotional pieces on SpreadUbuntu except for Lubuntu cards which use like names and positions and stuff, like an ID.
<felikswhite> so I've been trying to make pamphlets myself, but they're pretty basic!
<lynorian_> felikswhite: not sure really
<lynorian_> unfortanetly has not been updated lately but you might be able to base new ones off it
<lynorian_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing
<felikswhite> yeah, I saw that page but didn't see much to catch the eye except the poster, web buttons, and screenshots.  I used the logo in a pamphlet though!
<Ahmuck> does libdvdcss work in the latest lubuntu 16.10 ?
#lubuntu 2016-12-24
<james1138> Hello and Happy Holidays! Question about Claws-Mail and vcalendar plugin. Anyone managed to sync with Google Calendar?
<lynorian> james1138, no I do not use that particular plugin
<yomero> hello, i have a problem with lubuntu in my acer V5, after tried to use an epson scanner the updates stoped to work and is sending an error message
<xangua> The error message you get is?
<yomero> the details it says that the daemon died
<yomero> it seems that the daemon died, it is exactly the message
<xangua> What's the output of: sudo apt update
<yomero> let me try the command
<yomero> my software is in spanish and the message apears in spanish
<yomero> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1BGNqjRMC5
<yomero> I just pasted the message
<xangua> You seem to add a lot of repositories manually
<xangua> Or at least that would explain gpg keys are not added, or the line of one misses the release name
<xangua> But I'm not sure you are supposed to use that Debian repository in Ubuntu
<yomero> I do not have experience in Linux, just installed the epson scanner and a printer, at the beginning were working and stopped after some time
<xangua> !addgpgerr | For the missed gpg keys
<xangua> Mmm that didn't work
<xangua> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<yomero> in this case apears NO_PUBKEY 98017B5982EC0637, is that the key?
<xangua> Yes
<yomero> thanks, i will try
<yomero> i have this error message:
<yomero> gpgkeys: key 98017B5982EC0637 not found on keyserver
<yomero> is there any way to uninstall the debian repository?
<maskara> so i kept getting bootloader install fail when i install lubuntu and got frustrated ..would a redownload of my iso fix this? or is it a bug i have to deal with?
<xangua> Boot-Repair - Community Help Wiki (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair) https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/tbXUYPgh/1482555603351187961433.png
<xangua> This helped me
<maskara> oh nice ty much lemme peruse that
<xangua> This helped me in my very first UEFI install
<xangua> For some reason couldn't install grub after 2 tries
<maskara> thats the mode that u select when u make the usb with rufus no?
<vileeasel> 0815 on Sunday EST
<suncokret> when support time for some version of lubuntu expired, is it still possible to download versions of programs in synaptic which was available on support time?
<xangua> Define support time, what release?
<suncokret> i use 14.04 and i want to know if i want to add some program from synaptic after support time will i be able to add it
<suncokret> support time for 14.04 is 3 years
<suncokret> how you say for support time?
<suncokret> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<sleepyhead19> .
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release
<JohnDoe_71Rus> but they don't upgrade
<suncokret> JohnDoe_71Rus, thank you
<yomero> Hi, is there any way to do a kind of defrag
<lynorian_> yomero not really nesecary
<lynorian_> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases. However, there is an online defragmentation tool available if needed. For more information, see `man e4defrag`
<yomero> I am receiving error messages regarding the health of the HD
<lynorian_> yomero: defragging will not help
<lynorian_> back up your data now while you still can
<lynorian_> it is likely to cmpletely fail soon
<yomero> so bad, well, thank you for your advice
<swift110> hey all
#lubuntu 2016-12-25
<yomero> replaced mouse and new one does not work until disconnect and connect again
<yomero> is there a way to update the system to recognize it?
#lubuntu 2017-12-18
<sum957> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--jYqzJErTI LRH IS LIVE NOW!! CALL 415-349-5666 #LRH EFNETvjltnyap: dlew86 ochosi Noskcaj hggdh azizLIGHT gryphon xMopxShell Metacity pleia2 Drone ShellcatZero hyperair el teward william JasonO daffodil LarrySteeze lubot db` TacoGS drkokandy schmidtm ikonia davidcalle ubuntulog Fallen[m] IdleOne markus-k PresidentPip Church Unit193 DLange mpmc LargePrim
<lbnt_sr> hello, i would like to get some help here. I just upgraded to lubuntu 17.10 my lenovo s10-2 but the system wont start. i get the following message: '/dev/sda1: clean, xxxx/xxxx files, xxx/xxx blocks'. it works on recovery mode only
<tsimonq2> What did you upgrade it from?
<lbnt_sr> previous version of lubuntu
<tsimonq2> 17.04 or 16.04?
<lbnt_sr> 16.04 probably
<tsimonq2> How long did you wait after seeing that message?
<lbnt_sr> a couple of hours
<tsimonq2> Hrm.
<tsimonq2> lbnt_sr: This isn't Lubuntu-specific, try #ubuntu
<lbnt_sr> ok
<Frank_> how can i verify my e-mail adress
<wxl> say what, Frank_ ?
<Frank_> i downloaded lubuntu and  the result is on the f drive but i like to install
<wxl> what's that have to do with your email?
<wxl> and i assume by f drive you mean flash drive? did you just copy it or how did you move the file? (a regular copy won't work)
<Frank_> on the lubuntu home page i registered myself but got the message that i have to verify my e-mail-adress
<wxl> which home page?
<Frank_> the f drive was created by the download program
<wxl> you mean it saved to your hard drive?
<Frank_> the lubuntu home  page
<wxl> which one?
<wxl> what's the address?
<Frank_> no  normally i just have a c: harddisk and a usb station, the download result (about 1.5G)
<wxl> how did you download the .iso file?
<Frank_> my e-mail adress is vanduuren.frank11@gmail.com
<wxl> i don't want your email address. i want the site of the "home page" you refer to
<wxl> this is the tutorial for putting the .iso file onto a flash drive: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<Frank_> by under chrome ask for lubuntu and started the 64-version
<tsimonq2> wxl: He's probably referrring to the "sign up to get emails when we post a new blog post" thing that Mario did...
<wxl> or phabricator? i have no freaking clue
 * tsimonq2 whistles and walks away
<Frank_> i suppose the phabricator
<wxl> you suppose, or you know?
<Frank_> it's been six years ago i was last using lubuntu but i'm glad i'm gettting at least some information
<Frank_> now i need rufus
<Frank_> rufus has done something, probably created a bootable USB
<Frank_> yes it has a autorun 64kb
<Frank_> thanks for the tutorial, i will reboot my laptop
<Frank_> well, i have a usb stick with lubuntu on it, so it seems.
<Frank_> i noticed that lubutu.me.phab tells me to veryfy my e-mail adress
<Frank_> verify
<Frank_> but my toshiba boots from c: not from the USB=stick rufus just created
<Frank_> but i subscribed to the lubuntu-users group, succesfully . tomorrow there is a lot to do
#lubuntu 2017-12-19
<PreZeasy> Hey all!
<PreZeasy> I'm pretty new to lubuntu, I seem to have an issue where the shutdown stops at 4/5 dots and never completes randomly.  Is there a way to check the system files//figure out what is going on?
<Gelb> Hey guys, so I just installed lubuntu on my laptop, its an old HP pavillion dv6t-1200, is there a way to get the wifi card to work? Is there a blanket driver that would cover it?
<DarinMiller> Gelb: I do not run lubuntu, but  assuming it's like other *buntu flavors with old Belkin cards, you might need to run updates using a LAN line.
<DarinMiller> s/Belkin/Broadcom
<Gelb_> Can anyone explain how the Synaptic Package Manager works?
<Gelb_> I'm still trying to get drivers for the wifi card
<DarinMiller> Gelb_: Do you know which wifi is installed?
<Gelb_> No, I've tried looking on HP's website
<Gelb_> but they don't list the hardware
<Gelb_> 802.11a/b/g/n WLAN mini card
<Gelb_> is what's listed for parts replacement on hp's website
<Gelb_> but that just tells what it is
<DarinMiller> accroding to this site, you could have Broadcom, Realtek or Intel: https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-pavilion-dv6-1200-entertainment-notebook-pc-series/3872814/model/3945149
<DarinMiller> open a terminal in type: sudo lshw > t.txt
<Gelb_> it gives me command not found
<DarinMiller> what version of Lubuntu?
<DarinMiller> lshw does not work?
<Gelb_> Sorry about that, mispelled it
<DarinMiller> Gelb_: Yep, been there :)
<Gelb_> it rolls through 3 things
<Gelb_> one of them says usb
<Gelb_> SCSI
<Gelb_> and im not sure what the first one says it goes to fast
<Gelb_> PCI something
<DarinMiller> use the redirect to point  dumb output to a file: sudo lshw > t.txt
<DarinMiller> the greater than sign is the redirect symbol...
<DarinMiller> s/dumb/dump....
<DarinMiller> then gedit t.txt
<DarinMiller> use search to find "Wirelss"
<DarinMiller> Are you able connect to the internet with a LAN line?
<Gelb_> Yeah, I'm connected right now with an ethernet cord
<Gelb_> sorry, changed the directory to documents so i could figure out where it was sending
<DarinMiller> I am not familiar with Lubuntu. Do you have a Drivers option in the system settings?
<DarinMiller> It might be called Driver manager or something like that.
<Gelb_> I have Synaptic Package Manager
<Gelb_> which was running my updates
<Gelb_> also it looks like its a broadcom
<DarinMiller> Most ubuntu distros have the ability to auto detect hw and offer to install drivers automatically.
<DarinMiller> oh try this: lspci -vnn | grep Network showed:
<DarinMiller> good webpage here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<DarinMiller> lspci -vnn | grep Network
<Gelb_> So its listing Broadcom Limited BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<DarinMiller> Go here: Menu button - System Tools - Software Updater
<DarinMiller> Click Settings... and then click the tab Additional Drivers
<DarinMiller> Hopefully you will see the  Broadcom driver that is speciifc for your wireless card.
<DarinMiller> I a following directions found here: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/first-lubuntu
<Gelb_> Awesome, thank you, I really appreciate the help
<Gelb_> It found it
<Gelb_> :)
<DarinMiller> Good to hear. :)
<Gelb_> Thanks again!
<DarinMiller> Wireless card working now?
<DarinMiller> just missed him...
<umesh> hi
<umesh> I am getting following error after upgrading to 17.10
<umesh> you stopped the check for updates...
<umesh> any help please
<aciiderixx> hi
#lubuntu 2017-12-20
<bubblehouse> hello
<bubblehouse> join /#bunsenlabs
<Zak> Hi all. Is there documentation on how Lubuntu is created, using Ubuntu? I just wanted to know if there was detailed docs
<FuzzyTheBear> anyone knows a fix to firefox's no sound needs pulse bug ? i can't make heads or tails of it , pulse is installed and working for everything else .. a good how-to will be most appreciated , thanks ... om on 17.3 Rosa
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @FuzzyTheBear, Linux Mint isn't supported here and I wouldn't even recommend it because of the obnoxious amount of security issues they refuse to fix that have known fixes.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sorry.
<FuzzyTheBear> OH    ROFL     wrog channel   sorry  :)))))
<gwyn> how do you set up firewall in the latest version of lubuntu?
#lubuntu 2017-12-21
<felixduarte> hola lubuntu
#lubuntu 2017-12-22
<Thedarkb> do you reckon Lubuntu will be reasonably usable with 256mb RAM and a Pentium M?
<Thedarkb> I'm using TinyCore at the moment but the UI is a little shit.
<Thedarkb> If you think Lubuntu won't run well, I'll just switch to FVWM.
<small-data> Greetings. New to Lubuntu but not to Linux. I'm not getting along well with the Lubuntu Software Center. I search for packages that I know are there (can install from command line) and it doesn't find them. Could it be something I'm doing/not doing?
<wxl> we sitll have lubuntu software center on a release version? i don't think we should. it's broken.
<small-data> wxl: 16.04.3
<wxl> well tl;dr don't use it
<small-data> wxl: TYVM ;-) Glad to know it's not me!
<small-data> wxl: Is there an alternate GUI tool, or is it best to just stick to apt on the command line?
<wxl> well my opinion is that apt is your best bet but synaptic and gnome software are both options
<small-data> Right I did see Synaptic Package Manager. Thanks again
<small-data> Looks like there's a new application, just called "Software" in 17.10. Is that any better? I seemed to have similar issues with that, but it's on an older machine. Performance seemed pretty bad too...
<wxl> small-data: i'm pretty sure that's gnome software
<small-data> wxl: sure enough, looks like it.
<small-data> I do have an issue with it finding packages though.
#lubuntu 2017-12-23
<arktvrvs> hi, when i try to uncheck 'gsettings data conversion' from autostart the configuration program crashes
<arktvrvs> in a term it gives *** Error in `lxsession-default-apps': double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x000000000226b290 ***
<zerothis> Why should I be using xwiimote? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26236492/
<jay__> jay2
<jay__> how to make bootable usb on win 10
<jay__> ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Use Rufus
<wxl> however, we don't support rufus so don't ask us for help with it if it doesn't work XD
<jay__> sounds good
<jay__> all i need is .iso for that? & rufus?
<wxl> jay__: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<jay__> thanks!
<Reaper_man> So, can I assume that lubuntu uses systemd?
<wxl> yep all of ubuntu has for several cycles now, @redwolf
<wxl> um
<wxl> Reaper_man i mean :)
<Reaper_man> eh, I have a friend telling me to avoid systemd like the plague
<wxl> yeah well opinions are a lot like some other things
<arktvrvs> where is the lxsession autostart configuration at specifically?
#lubuntu 2017-12-24
<bakhtin> Olá, boa noite!
<bakhtin> Alguem pode me ajudar a solucionar um problema com o meu bluetooth no Lubuntu?
<azizLIGHT> is there a way i can use an android phone to unlock/lock my desktop at will on demand
<azizLIGHT> instead of typing my password on the keyboard
<azizLIGHT> sorry i meant this for #ubuntu
<laptop> what is more lightweight than lubuntu that can be installed to an hd and is constantly updated
<ibmr50e-sylwek> merry chrstimas
#lubuntu 2018-12-17
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @mekschr [etcher.io should i use that for flashing ?], I use mkusb... IMHO it is the best
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb
<lubot> <mekschr> I already installed Lubuntu and I can't express how wonderful it is
<lubot> <mekschr> I also install Steam Proton to play my windows steam games and it has been a success, working with solid 60 FPS
<lotuspsychje> i had a user looking for the broadcom driver offline method from liveusb, but he said he didnt find it on the lubuntu iso
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows more about that?
<list> I don't know if wireless drivers are on lubuntu iso's, but if the person can access a computer with working internet then they can download the appropriate driver from here >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl
<diogenes_> he could use tethering to install the driver: https://wiki.debian.org/Android_Tethering
<lotuspsychje> list: this guy had no ethernet port thats why
<lotuspsychje> so i just wondered why broadcom drivers were not in /pool on the lubuntu iso
<list> I thought he might not have access to ethernet, which is why I said  about accessing a computer with working internet....
<lotuspsychje> list: im not here to argue mate, just wanted to know the deal about /pool
<list> Me neither dude. Was justing pointing out where to download the drivers....
<libri> difficult login in Quassel   :(
<me1t> any idea why my lubuntu 18.04 install would not allow me to enable the Trash Can? http://prntscr.com/lw76il
<lopta> Does the Lubuntu .iso image include memtest86+?
<wxl> lopta: yes but not on efi boots
<lopta> Thanks wxl
 * lopta kicks off a Cosmic Cuttlefish download
<lopta> Well that didn't take long! :-)
<lopta> brb
#lubuntu 2018-12-18
<jaggiJ> I use lubuntu over week. Jaw open it's great distro for my old laptop.
<jaggiJ> LxQt thumbs up
<ericus> Hello everyone! Any idea why Lubuntu won't install on a Hyper-V machine? "Installation failed" "Boost.Python error in job "automirror"?
<ericus> http://i.imgur.com/NISl9zV.png
<lubot> <aptghetto> Yes, that is a known problem. You should be able to fix it when you open the file and substitute the line `from socket import timeout` with `import socket`
<lubot> <teward001> @aptghetto how do you propose they do that while in the installer?  (Unless you want to give them the instructions?)
<teward> wait, I am tired I know what you meant heh
<teward> *yawns*  I need more coffee >.<
<ericus> I fixed my issue
<ericus> no network during install
#lubuntu 2018-12-19
<mekschr17> .
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> I'm totally enthusiastic and won over by the latest iteration of lubuntu. Just joined to say that =)
<MaxFrames> what a step forward in look and usability. awesome
#lubuntu 2018-12-21
<lubot> <AceHW> Fwd from Linux - Reddit: Lubuntu announces it is dropping 32-bit support from future versions ... https://lubuntu.me/sunsetting-i386/ ... https://redd.it/a84qdw ... @r_linux
<lubot> <AceHW> @AceHW [Lubuntu announces it is dropping 32-bit support from future versions ... https://lub …], Another one bites the dust
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 you forgot to put that announce here
<lubot> <teward001> @AceHW [Lubuntu announces it is dropping 32-bit support from future versions ... https://lub …], Lubuntu was the last.  Xubuntu did it first.
<lubot> <teward001> Death to i386.
<lubot> <teward001> *shot*
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 you wouldn't know why i'm getting kernel panics in vbox with Lubuntu 18.10 on an 18.04 host would you?
<lubot> <teward001> (and yes the ISO is valid, I zsync with the releases mirror lol)
<lubot> <AceHW> Tfw I still have a 32bit laptop with 2gb ram (upgraded from 1gb ram) and it still works
<lubot> <teward001> @AceHW well you would have to install 18.04 or 18.10 but then can still upgrade i386 devices.  The repos themselves for i386 are not gone yet.  Only the installer ISOs
<lubot> <teward001> I wouldn't be surprised it eventually goes away though finally
<lubot> <AceHW> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 you wouldn't know why i'm getting kernel panics in vbox with Lubuntu 1 …], No clue
<lubot> <AceHW> I've been using MX Linux, but was considering trying Lubuntu or Ubuntu Mate (LTS for both) on my regular laptop computer
<lubot> <AceHW> I'd wanna wait til I have internet at tge house though
<lubot> Dania Avrian-Blajeni was added by: Dania Avrian-Blajeni
<lubot> <Dania Avrian-Blajeni> http://tinyurl.com/yc8nyxg5
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sigh. Nobody click that link please.
<libri> who ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Spammer
<libri> Lxqt<->Kde..
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ?
<beanbag-> Lubuntu, a Popular Ubuntu Flavor, To Stop Providing 32-Bit Releases
<beanbag-> BMCC
<beanbag-> BITE MY "CANUCK"....................CANUCK!
<ChunkzZ> Damn. Clicked it.
<ChunkzZ> 🤣
<beanbag-> na I understand, it
<beanbag-> is just sad to see it go
<beanbag-> oh well
<beanbag-> 16.04 going to get extended support as well as 18.04 so my 32 bit embedded stuff will have a few more yrs
<beanbag-> err 16.04
<beanbag-> 18.04 is already 64 bti only I guess
<lubot> <mekschr> why do people recommend reducing vm.swappiness from 60 to 10 :v
<beanbag-> err no again 18.04 has a 32 bit build under lubuntu
<beanbag-> question
<beanbag-> if ubuntu is supporting 18.04 for a while
<beanbag-> nevermind
<beanbag-> been working too hard this week
<beanbag-> dealing with nt4 and win9x powered cnc machines will do that to you :)
<wxl> the flavors are NOT getting extra support
<beanbag-> thx
<beanbag-> so I will have to run 16.04 ubuntu 32 bit to get a long term support
<wxl> to get extended support, yes
<beanbag-> thx
<beanbag-> im just thinking old embedded devices or a useful laptop, im not crazy enough to try to keep a piece of garbage 32 bit only pc going unless it was for a school full of them in a lab
<beanbag-> :P
<beanbag-> thx for the info
<beanbag-> and I don't blame you guys, Im just giving you a hard time cause im old (45 in march)
<beanbag-> keep up the good work :)
<beanbag-> it's funny though, one of the main reasons I moved to lubuntu now is gone
<beanbag-> ubuntu realized everyone hated unity :P
<beanbag-> anyways nice chatting, thx for the info wxl
<wxl> @beanbag-: np. be well.
#lubuntu 2019-12-16
<eamonnmr> Anyone running Steam or Lutrus on Lubuntu? Does that work or do I need to install Gnome
<lubot> <HMollerCl> eanmonnmr I've seen several videos on youtube of people doing it, /me haven't done it
<Guest_6> Greetings.
<Guest_6> Does anyone have experience with VLC crashing Lubuntu?
<wxl> which version?
<Guest_6> 18.04
<wxl> old huh :/
<Guest_6> I installed using synaptic package manager, completely uninstalled and installed via terminal.  Same crash result.
<Guest_6> 18.04.3 LTS
<wxl> so you're just opening vlc on its own and not opening a particular file?
<Guest_6> yes
<wxl> i see no bugs here (limited to those tagged with bionic) that include such a description
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_com
<wxl> menter=&field.subscriber=&field.tag=bionic&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.upstream_target=&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.
<wxl> used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on
<wxl> omg
<Guest_6> It will use up the entire swap file, crash, with the error message that is has run out of memory
<wxl> launchpad i hate you XD
<wxl> https://v.gd/tLekNk
<wxl> i've not heard of anyone having problems with newer versions, either. might be better to go with a newer version anyways.
<wxl> is there a crash report in /var/crash?
<wxl> do you get any output when running in terminal?
<Guest_6> running vlc from terminal gives an error and goes on to say it is ignoring it
<wxl> which error?
<Guest_6> where is that logged?
<wxl> it's not necessarily logged. the output itself may be the only indication of the error.
<Guest_6> ah
<Guest_6> well if I start it up I will have to wait about 5 minutes for it to crash before I can back to you
<wxl> it takes 5 minutes to crash? with you just sitting there idling?
<Guest_6> yes, watching a solid HD light
<wxl> are you limited on memory?
<Guest_6> no
<Guest_6> on boot I only use ~300m
<Guest_6> out of 1.5Gb
<Guest_6> HTOP reveals that it slowly uses all the RAM and then the swap
<wxl> yeah it's weird that i can't find any similar bug report
<Guest_6> I'll run it to get the crash msg.  brb in about 5 minutes
<wxl> ok
<Guest_6> (vlc:2555) dbind-warning** 15.39.41.477:  Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:  The name org.a11y.Bus was not provided by any .service files  Qapplication:  invalid style override passed, ignoring it.
<Guest_6> that was the error in terminal
<wxl> yeah sadly that's not that big of a deal
<Guest_6> After about 5 minutes I get vlc terminates because of memory
<wxl> is there an error in /var/crash?
<Guest_6> let me look
<wxl> s/error/report/
<Guest_6> uh...yeah.  Its huge.  How do I post that here?
<wxl> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<wxl> but
<wxl> there may be some private memory information in there
<wxl> so you might not want to
<wxl> you can file a bug with it though that will set it to private
<Guest_6> This is a fairly fresh install
<Guest_6> I don't see anything upon first glance that would compromise this PC
<wxl> you could do `ubuntu-bug /var/crash/filename`
<Guest_6> installing pastebin
<Guest_6> Here is what I got using your last suggestion:
<Guest_6> (apport-gtk:1776): dbind-WARNING **: 16:00:11.861: Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.a11y.Bus was not provided by any .service filesGtk-Message: 16:00:14.441: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discourage
<Guest_6> and....
<Guest_6> the vlc memory error even though I have rebooted and not started vlc
<Guest_6> I've used VLC for years without a problem.  This is out of left field for me.
<Guest_6> why would the "ubuntu-bug" command cause the same memory error as the starting vlc?
<Guest_6> Thank you for your time
<Guest_6> I will be back after I play around with it a bit more tomorrow.
#lubuntu 2019-12-17
<lubot> rafbr was added by: rafbr
<mribeirodantas> Hi. I
<mribeirodantas> Hi. I've been using Ubuntu and yesterday I installed the package lubuntu-desktop. However, it feels like my Lubuntu is a bit buggy. Alt+Tab only alternates between the last two windows and there is no widget showing the windows. Does anyone know what can be causing this?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ubuntu version?
<testingfreenode> hi
<Guest85203> hi all
#lubuntu 2019-12-18
<k2jones> #brasil
<k2jones> hi
#lubuntu 2019-12-19
<jirido_> Hi. I just installed on an old acer one with atom 270n cpu. As i like compiz I installed fusion-icon but gets segemetation faults straight out of the box.. compiz --replace works ok thou..
<jirido_> Is this a common problem? Should i maybe ask in #ubuntu even thou Im on lubuntu?
<jirido_> jirido@jirido-smottin:~$ fusion-icon -vv
<jirido_>  * Detected Session: Lubuntu
<jirido_>  * Searching for installed applications...
<jirido_>  -- /usr/bin/compiz
<jirido_>  -- /usr/bin/openbox
<jirido_>  -- /usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator
<jirido_> hm can i send still?
<jirido_> yeah thanks red queen
<jirido_> well as i posted earlier i cant get fusion icon to work.. is there some package i should ad maybe?
<guiverc> jirido_, you installed what?  I don't see mention of a release of Lubuntu, and if you want to paste multiple lines, please use pastebinit
<guiverc> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<guiverc> and you're most welcome to ask in #ubuntu; Lubuntu is an official flavor so you'll be ontopic in #ubuntu (ask in only one room at a time though; give people a chance to reply otherwise people in both rooms will get annoyed & everyone tends to go quiet on you)
<mmmmmmmmmm> Is there a
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, there is a, as well as b.
<mmmmmmmmmm> Is there any recommended partition setup for 19? I'm having trouble with mine and Im not sure if Im doing it correctly as my installation is failing due to the dreaded "Boost.Python error in job "unpackfs" error
<mmmmmmmmmm> My partition setup is: /boot: 1 GB, / 14gb, Swap: 2 GB, /var: 7GB, /home: rest (95.7) gb.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry I can't help, I always use default, not much partitioning.
<diogenes_> mmmmmmmmmm, if you do UEFI then you gonna need another 300 MB vfat partition, mountpoin /boot/rfi
<diogenes_>  /boot/efi*
<mmmmmmmmmm> Secure boot etc is disabled (and I dont plan on enabling it). Should i still add it?
<diogenes_> mmmmmmmmmm, the fact that you disabled secure boot, doesn't mean that you disabled UEFI too.
<mmmmmmmmmm> True
<diogenes_> check with the BIOS settings if it boots in UEFI mode or legacy BIOS.
<mmmmmmmmmm> Its currently booting in legacy mode
<mmmmmmmmmm> I cant select vfat as the file system - should it just be fat32?
<mmmmmmmmmm> There is also no mount point that I can select thats /boot/rfi (Im doing it in GPT currently)
<diogenes_> then, if you decide to install in legacy mode, make sure: 1) the HDD is MBR formatted and not GPT, 2) the SATA mode is AHCI, not some weird IDE 3) in legacy mode the recommended partitioning are: 1st partition=30 / 2nd partition=as much as you want /home 3rd partition=at least 4GB swap.
<mmmmmmmmmm> Ah, I'll make it MBR formatted. Should it be 30 GB for the root partition?
<diogenes_> mmmmmmmmmm, for general use, 30 GB is more than enough.
<diogenes_> for root /
<mmmmmmmmmm> Great, thank you. Let me try this
<mmmmmmmmmm> So the new partition table is MBR. I have root @ 29.3 GB, /, ext4. swap @ 4GB, no mount point, linuxswap and the final partition is just the rest mount @ home with ext4 as you suggested
<diogenes_> looks good
<mmmmmmmmmm> Unfortunately that just gave the same thing. Installation Failed Boost.Python error in job "unpackfs". Command '['mount'm '/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs','/tmp/tmp7mpovn8q/filesystem', '-t', 'squashfs','-o','loop']' returned non-zero exit status 32. None
<mmmmmmmmmm> I can copy the traceback if you'd like
<diogenes_> mmmmmmmmmm, that look more as the installation media is broken, how did you write the iso to the usb?
<mmmmmmmmmm> Using rufus. Im double checking the SATA mode right now though
<diogenes_> mmmmmmmmmm, rufus is not that great when it comes about linux, try win32imagewriter
<mmmmmmmmmm> Sure I'll give that a spin
<mmmmmmmmmm> I think? that its gotten further now. You might be right that Rufus could have been mangling the image.
<mmmmmmmmmm> @diogenes_ thank you, it works now.
<diogenes_> mmmmmmmmmm, you're welcome.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Anyone reported this yet? https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1773148
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1773148 in sudo "sudo: setrlimit(RLIMIT_CORE): Operation not permitted" [Unspecified,New]
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am getting this in my lxd container today.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> On focal tho.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Anyone reported this yet? https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1773148], @teward001 know something about this?
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1773148 in sudo "sudo: setrlimit(RLIMIT_CORE): Operation not permitted" [Unspecified,New]
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am seeing it in my new container which I set up just now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I haven't updated the system yet. I think there is an update for sudo in the container
<lubot> <teward001> what's the version of sudo in your system
<lubot> <teward001> s/system/container/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 1.8.29
<lubot> <teward001> 1.8.29-1ubuntu1 is the latest in Focal
<lubot> <teward001> sooooo
<lubot> <teward001> might be a bug, might be fixed, i need reproduction steps to test
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> hmm. running the upgrade now
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [might be a bug, might be fixed, i need reproduction steps to test], I am doing `lxc exec some-ubuntu -- sudo --login --user ubuntu`  where some-ubuntu is name of container
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> to get to bash of user ubuntu in the container
<lubot> <teward001> *loads up container*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> same story after the upgrade
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [I am doing lxc exec some-ubuntu -- sudo --login --user ubuntu  where some-ubuntu …], how do you usually get into the default user of your container? you don't use this?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> don't tell me you use only root
<lubot> <teward001> I use `lxc shell [container]` which drops me to a root propmt, then i `su - [user]`
<lubot> <teward001> depending on the container and its setup ;)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> hmm. i see
<lubot> <teward001> but i can confirm the issue being observed
<lubot> <teward001> but i just tested from the root shell
<lubot> <teward001> and it errors out
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yay!
<lubot> <teward001> but it then logs me in
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> it does
<lubot> <teward001> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bxvXTvp7M4/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> i see some temporary fix on a fedora forum but don't want to try. need apermanent fix
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> you might be interested?
<lubot> <teward001> sudo's not something I touch but i'll file an Ubuntu bug with this issue
<lubot> <teward001> since i was able to replicate inside the container
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [sudo's not something I touch but i'll file an Ubuntu bug with this issue], send link after filing i will second it.
<lubot> <teward001> what i'd like to do is test this in an actual VM too
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://ask.fedoraproject.org/t/sudo-setrlimit-rlimit-core-operation-not-permitted/4223 … in case you want to try on a different container. ;)
<lubot> <teward001> so i'll download a daily ISO later and VMify it to make sure it's not an LXD related bug
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [what i'd like to do is test this in an actual VM too], me too. how do we reproduce this on a vm? ssh into the vm from host?
<lubot> <teward001> i was just going to do it from the VM itself :P
<lubot> <teward001> because I use VMware and have the GUI on screen as such
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <teward001> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/1857036
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1857036 in sudo (Ubuntu) "`sudo --login --user USERNAME` throws `setrlimit(RLIMIT_CORE): Operation not permitted` error when run inside a container." [Undecided,New]
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/1857036], thanks!
<lubot> <teward001> I'll dig deeper once at home - can't download an ISO on this network right now
<lubot> <teward001> it'll overload the network xD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I too can't download any iso as long as I am at home. (next 15 days)
<lubot> <teward001> i'll download later this evening
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 whats "arstotzka" ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ah your hostname.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I thought some new lnux distro. :P
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [@teward001 whats "arstotzka" ?], lol.  that's the hostname of my system
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I saw
<lubot> <teward001> at least it's not the hostname of my one DMZ honeypot server
<lubot> <teward001> it's a hostname I can't share here ;)
<Tina96> Brand new user here. Question?
<wxl> yes, that is :)
<Tina96> I installed lubuntu 18.04 on a Sony desktop that was running winxp
<wxl> a nice upgrade :)
<Tina96> When it finished installing...I get a black screen and I have to enter commands?
<Tina96> I have no idea what I am doing
<wxl> so did you check the hashes of the ISO and compare them against the published hashes to ensure the download you have is without errors?
<wxl> (btw that's not normal)
 * genii suspects GRUB prompt
<Tina96> HA HA..what is that?
<wxl> right
<wxl> ok
<wxl> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<Tina96> yes GRUB prompt
<wxl> i guess you can also just run the "check disc for defects" at the boot prompt on the installation media.. but that won't tell you if you have a download problem or a copy problem
<Tina96> I am finding that this new software requires a lot of work...lol
<wxl> this ultimately is something that would be required of any OS you're downloading from the internet, including windows 10 (which you can go grab an ISO of)
<genii> When the installer asks where to install GRUB, select the entire device ... for instance /dev/sda  and NOT specific partition where the files got copied to, like /dev/sda1 or so
 * genii runs off to answer the phone
<wxl> genii: of course, that presumes not just accepting the defaults, which most folks would do
<Tina96> Okay...so I will check Md-whatever and come back...lol. genni? I did tell it to install to entire device
<wxl> yeah so if the hashes check out, then run the check disc for defects
<wxl> if that fails, you know you have a copy problem
<wxl> so try copying the ISO again to the installation media
<wxl> one other question
<wxl> where did you get your ISO from?
<Tina96> ok...wxl....uh....let me see if I still have the install website open...
<Tina96> wxl? Here is where I got it...nope...not sure....i think and alternate from Harvard U?
<wxl> weiiiiird
<wxl> you should get it from ubuntu.com, really
<wxl> here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04.3/release/
<Tina96> IDK...I looked at some MANY...like I said....have no idea really...just curiosity
<wxl> well what i'm trying to get you to do is to verify that what you downloaded is actually lubuntu and not something masquerading as lubuntu or an incorrect download.. so it matters
<Tina96> wxl? yes, yes....that is where I got it....but clicked on Alternate...18.04 i386
<Tina96> This sony desktop is OLLLLDDDD...old hardware
<wxl> ok, that's fine. so just check your hashes. if it doesn't work out, make sure to get a new download and keep trying until you get it right. you could also use bit torrent (which should automatically error check)
<Tina96> ok...will do...be back later! thank you so much!
<wxl> no problem. be well!
<Tina96> wxl? I just ran the installation again and I got a beautiful desktop! I must have made some wrong choices the first time around. Thank you for help. I am going to check this program out! Happy Holidays everyone!
<wxl> Tina96: glad it all worked out :) let us know if you need more help
<Tina96> most definitely!
 * genii slides wxl a tin of holiday cookies
<Tina96> wxl?
<wxl> yes........?
<Tina96> Can you suggest a good archive extractor?
<wxl> for what sort of archive?
<Tina96> DOS/Windows executible
<wxl> oh boy
<wxl> why on earth do you want that? XD
<Tina96> I have a bunch of xp games that are archived.
<wxl> but but but how are you going to play them?
<Tina96> I backed them up 10 years ago...lol
<Tina96> won't they play in lubuntu?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> just like apple games won't play in xp
<Tina96> ohhhh...well crapola
<wxl> you can blame windows for that one
<Tina96> yeppers
<Tina96> dag nab it
<wxl> there are some ways you could get around it
<wxl> but it's not "easy" per se
<Tina96> enlighten me?
<Tina96> lol.
<wxl> there's a thing called a virtual machine. basically, you run a virtual operating system within your operating system. like windows would be an application you're running in linux.
<wxl> that would, unfortunately, require installation media, so that might be a problem.
<Tina96> ohhhh....nice....ugh
<wxl> it would also require a fair amount of overhead, so given your old computer, that's probably also a concern.
<wxl> and then there's a thing called wine
<wxl> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Tina96> yeah...i need a glass
<wxl> it's not really a full virtual machine, but it's something kind of like it
<wxl> a lot of gamers use it
<Tina96> these are very small games
<wxl> it can be really funky to work with, but if the application is well used and documented, then you just follow the instructions and you'll be fine
<Tina96> ok...i will go find me some WINE
<Tina96> wish me luck
<wxl> ok here's a good example https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1370
<wxl> from 2002. "platinum rated" which means it works exceptionally well
<wxl> the unarchiver (this is a command line program "unar") is what i use for archives. it pretty much does everything. i know it can do self extracting exe's. https://macpaw.com/the-unarchiver
<Tina96> cool
<wxl> oh and since you're new to linux, it's got a package manager
<wxl> kind of like the software store newer windows comes with
<wxl> so you don't have to go download stuff from websites. just open up synaptic and search for what you want and there you go
<Tina96> what is synaptic
<wxl> !synaptic
<ubottu> Synaptic is a graphical utility which can install and remove software packages (.deb). For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Tina96> wow...feeling overwhelmed...i may go back to windows...or find me some real wine
<Tina96> is there anyway to get around NOT having to sign in when i boot the system.
<wxl> yep i got to remember how though
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/51086/how-do-i-enable-auto-login-in-lightdm
<Tina96> (y)
<Tina96> Like those other people on that page having the same problem....it says I can't change it
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/a/1113452
<wxl> that answer
<Tina96> # /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Tina96> Should that say "SetDefaults"?
<wxl> nno
<wxl> Seat
<Tina96> ok...just checking before i try
#lubuntu 2019-12-20
<mariana> teste
<mariana> #acre
<sameepvicky> When I screen share using Zoom or Skype, and try to type or write/draw using a pen on any app like xournal or inkscape, there is a significant lag. This lag is there when using ubuntu based distro like lubuntu 19.10 or KDE Neon 18.04 or Mint 19.2 Cinnamon. This lag is there on the Machine Lenovo AIO 330 using linux (not there in Windows). This lag is not there on my different machine (Dell Inspiron 1525) using linux or windows.
<guiverc> We don't support KDE Neon or Mint
<sameepvicky> The lag is there using lubuntu 19.10 on lenovo aio 330, while screen sharing
<sameepvicky> I think some driver issue, but all the drivers seems to be there
<guiverc> I don't know zoom or skype (library/toolkit wise) so don't know impact on resources/memory & how it impacts with desktop ... so can't comment except I'm not thinking kernel modules (aka drivers)
 * guiverc thinks you've also mentioned two other communities you're part of so can ask them; the cinnamon does somewhat lessen what i was thinking though.. unless zoom/skype is that really out-of-date tk/lib wise..
<sameepvicky> ok..
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 re: sudo issue,
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I don't see the error on `lxc exec focal-dev -- su --login ubuntu`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but I see it on  … `lxc exec focal-dev -- sudo --login --user ubuntu`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> get the difference?
<tron> hey guys, can i ask a question?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tron> today i installed 19.10 lxqt lubuntu
<tron> and some windows are too large for my screen
<tron> is there a way to fix it?
<diogenes_> some?
<tron> like when i open desktop preferences
<tron> i can't see okay and apply buttons on the buttom
<tron> i have to use alt key and move it to top a little bit to reach these buttons
<diogenes_> oh, you can use keyboard shortcuts to resize them.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> that is a known issue. We reported it to upstream. It occurs mostly on small screens
<tron> i'm on a 10.1 inch netbook
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah. occurs even on my 11 inch one.
<tron> so i have to wait for an update to fix it right?
<tron> silence says okay
<tron> thanks for the help
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tron [<tron> so i have to wait for an update to fix it right?], yup!
<The_LoudSpeaker> oh they left
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [I don't see the error on … lxc exec focal-dev -- su --login ubuntu], but future sudo commands do give that error again.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> nonethless
<eugenio> hi
<eugenio> how are you?
<wxl> eugenio: what's up?
<eugenio> nothing
#lubuntu 2019-12-21
<lubot> Dybios was added by: Dybios
#lubuntu 2019-12-22
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker the bug i filed for that is what you're going to want to comment on.  But `su` and `sudo` do different things.
<lubot> <teward001> soo
<dystopiantub35> hi yall, anyone have experience installing lubuntu on older macbooks% (sorry my questionmark key doesn't work)
<dystopiantub35> specifically i'm currently struggling with how to get it to boot. it's been a long journey so far. i'm trying to set it up with MBR instead of GPT right now to see if that works
<dystopiantub35> time to restart
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah I thought of writing it on the bug but even after not getting that error while logging in, I anyway get it for next sudo commands. Infact every sudo command.
<lubot> emrekayamix was added by: emrekayamix
<lubot> <emrekayamix> Fwd from emrekayamix: lubuntu it gets stuck when you download it from the site
<lubot> <emrekayamix> Fwd from emrekayamix: official site 19.04
<lubot> <emrekayamix> Fwd from emrekayamix: Breaking up after 1.5 gb
